# [Nut] Nutcoin Fan club. The time of Nut has arrived :D.



## ivanlabrie

Will give this a look...thx.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Currently mining these, sat at just over 600K. Will have to shut my system down soon, really need to get my 2nd 7970 in here and double my hash power









I have my Auto payout set to 20K I heard there was problems with setting higher, just wondering if those problems have been sorted I can set it to say 50K now?


----------



## dmfree88

No sir that is to help prevent pump and dump. You can not transfer over 50k at any time (the cap will be lifted later). Auto payments on any pool should be set to 25k max just in case to ensure you dont exceed 50k balance before auto-withdraw. Very important or you will have to get in contact with the pool owner







.

The coin difficulty is expected to go up and up and the amount wont be so difficult to deal with when it does







. Right now we are very few with very many nut. Once there is much more and the nut becomes more rare. Withdraw limits will be easier to deal with and people will realize the true value of the nut.

This is by far the most promising coin start I have seen since I have started mining. It has more potential to make the initial investors rich then any I have seen. We have a serious opportunity if the base difficulty continues to rise as it has to make anyone who jumps on now a serious amount of profit. By the time this coin hits an exchange the difficulty will be high enough to prevent a dump at a stupid low price.


----------



## Campin

I'll give her a go.... Only mined about 175k so far, but I expect that to increase.


----------



## ccRicers

Here was last night's and part of today's of my NUT payout.



I was both solo and pool mining, on separate cards. I concluded that at this difficulty, solo mining pays off a little less. So I pointed both my cards to the pool.


----------



## rubicsphere

Just sent about 5 Mh to the Nut


----------



## dmfree88

thanks rubic! Nut power! on the up and up







. Afteer you hit with 5mhz quite a few smaller users jumped on the other pools aswell. all the pools are back up and running well. Getting much less nut per hour now. But that was expected. Keep it up guys theres nowhere to go but up from here. were still small with plenty of potential as we are still growing everyday. If you all stick it out through the difficulty increases your old nuts will be worth more and more.

Follow the plan! Stay strong through difficulty increases and help find new users! Get the word out for nutcoin! OC.net users hold probably at least 25% of the net hashrate of nutcoin. If we can help keep it up we can help eachother prosper significantly. The dev is working hard to find merchants and services to expand nutcoin.

Keep it up guys and make sure you hold out and recognize the value of the nutcoin as the difficulty rises. Every hour you earn less nut only means the nut is worth more to a new user. Dont sell because you have alot save because youll make alot







.

New contests coming soon aswell I will be giving away nutcoin! Ill keep you all posted!


----------



## Thebreezybb

I stopped mining today, but i will get back to them when i build a new rig


----------



## dmfree88

no worries i appreciate the dedication







, as do the true nut heads







Its already doubled in mh/s the last 2 days (give or take it has fluctuated a bit). updated the thread aswell the new website is up and the future looks good for nutcoins







. Still climbing







.


----------



## mav2000

Just joined now.....hope I didnt miss the good part..


----------



## fit949

Started mining for nuts this morning.


----------



## mav2000

Hey, how do I get the conf file. Checked in my app data roaming folder, but nothing there. Anyway, any idea on what nut coins are trading at?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey, how do I get the conf file. Checked in my app data roaming folder, but nothing there. Anyway, any idea on what nut coins are trading at?


You have to make one. Make sure you can see and change file extensions. Right click and make a new text document in the appdata>roaming>nutcoin folder. Then highlight "New Text Document.txt and delete it (make sure you can see and delete the .txt!!!) then name it NutCoin.conf. It will ask if you are sure that you want to change the file extension and click yes. Right click and the hit edit. Copy and paste this:

addnode=192.99.4.55:9508
addnode=91.121.5.68:9508
rpcuser=mav2000
rpcpassword=x
rpcallowip=127.0.0.1
port=9508
rpcport=9507
server=1

If your wallet is open already close it and restart it. You made your first .conf file. Congratz!!


----------



## OcN13

Wow this seems awesome. Does is have a tutorial on their website.? Noob miner here


----------



## dmfree88

the new website is having issues hopefully it will be back up soon. But the nutcoin keeps rising seeing new heights everyday! Net rate is still fairly low overall but its going up slowly but surely. Good sign that the people joining are dedicated not just pump and dumpers







. Nutcoins future is looking better and better everyday. Not exchangeable yet but still very small. Help get the word out and we will all prosper!









@OcN13 I dont believe there is a guide but if you need some help getting started we can help you out here no problem. Have you ever mined before? Do you need full instructions? Are you using a nvidia gpu or a AMD gpu?

Will be happy to help you get started







.

Thanks for all the support guys! like i said oc.net members hold a good 25%+ of the net hashrate. We are the masses holding nutcoin together! we can make a future for nutcoin and our children! I want to pay my sons college fund with nutcoin! We can do it! keep up the dedication and dont fear diff increases as the level were at now has plenty of room to catchup with Nutlaw. Meaning anyone who starts mining now has a major chance of huge returns in the future. This is no pump and dump coin this is a major investment! Good luck all hope to see us rollin in the $$$$ soon







.


----------



## OcN13

I mined bitcoin once in 2011. . . boy am i regretting not sticking with it. Anyways nvidia gpu. and don't really remember anything from when I did mine.


----------



## gunslinger0077

im mining at crypto pool with my pos nvidia...


----------



## ccRicers

Got my first million early this morning. Here's to another million soon!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> I mined bitcoin once in 2011. . . boy am i regretting not sticking with it. Anyways nvidia gpu. and don't really remember anything from when I did mine.


You will have to download cudaminer:

https://github.com/cbuchner1/CudaMiner

and install nvidia SDK which i believe comes from here:

https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit

I am not as familiar with nvidia as i dont have any nvidia gpu anymore. I tried to get an old 8600gts mining but it wouldnt work







. Anyways once you get the cuda installed you can start mining. You will want to signup at any pool listed above. Then you have to create a worker on your workers page (on the pool website). Once you have your worker made you can finally create a bat file to start mining.

Use this website as reference:
https://litecoin.info/Mining_hardware_comparison

It will tell you which settings work best for which gpu. There has been a new version of cudaminer released somewhat recently so your hashrates may be better then average posted on that website. Most people are seeing good results with the new version but nvidia still is falling behind in mining. AMD is certainly much more productive.

Anyways it will be very confusing at first but once you figure it out it wont be so bad. You have to create a .bat file to run your miner. Open notepad and paste this:

cudaminer --url=stratum+tcp://putthepoolswebsitehere.org:3333 --userpass=yourusername.workername:workerpassword

pretty self explainatory there. If you want to add additional settings provided from the hardware comparison page you can. otherwise running it just like that will set to AUTO and cudaminer will setup and run itself pointed towards your pool.

Now you must save it. Save into the cudaminer folder but be sure to select ALL DOCUMENTS not TEXT DOCUMENTS at the bottom it will be set to text automatically.

Then save your file as whatevernameyouwant.bat

Once you open the bat file you are mining! Be sure to monitor temps as you will get warm quick! I recommend hwinfo64 as its one of the most up to date and well kept programs and can be setup to shutdown pc if theres any issues (fan failure or something).

*MOST IMPORTANTLY I ALMOST FORGOT:*
MAKE SURE YOU SETUP A MAX AUTO-WITHDRAW OF 25K ON NUTCOIN. IF YOUR BALANCE EXCEEDS 50K ON ANY POOL YOU WILL HAVE TO TALK TO POOL OWNER TO RETRIEVE NUTS.

Now that i think about it you will need a wallet too so you can point your pool to deposit in your wallet







. Make sure you get one from original post. Go to the receive page once you get your wallet open and copy your address. paste that to your account page on your pool and setup auto withdraw. Your set! Hope you get alot of nut before it gets too hard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Got my first million early this morning. Here's to another million soon!


Congrats! cant wait to get there myself. 4 years from now we could be millionaires







. Follow the Nutlaw! dont let those nuts go for any less! By the time it hits the market the difficulty should be close to original price of nutlaw release, so long as people dont go crazy dumping it then it will do nothing but rise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> im mining at crypto pool with my pos nvidia...


hehe thanks for the support! every little bit counts. Expected returns would still be amazing even with a slow nvidia gpu if difficulty continues to rise (atleast for now hehe)!


----------



## Matt26LFC

OK thats me done for a bit, gotta get this loop drained and another 7970 in there. So far up to 1.4Million Nutcoin







I may start to mine some DOGE coin as I only have 34K and DOGE seems to be on the up again, but once I've got some more I'll be back to hopefully put 1400Khash back into nut!


----------



## ccRicers

I'm almost to 2 million Nutcoin but I too will go back to Doges for a while... just because I'd like to earn some more before reward halves next month. I want to fully automate my rigs so I can switch between coins every 12 or 24 hours, running cron jobs and task scheduler.


----------



## Moragg

We need to start some large giveaways to boost awareness of NUT. I'd be willing to contribute to that fund, and I hope everyone else holding more than a million is because that's the only way to make nut become a lot more popular, and so get the hashrate it needs to get onto exchanges and get community attention.

Unless anyone else has a better idea?


----------



## dmfree88

That is what nutcoin needs. I just dont have the hashrate to earn enough nuts. This is my idea:

Nutbounty:
500k nut to any new pool owner in a new country
100k nut to any new pool owner

If enough hashratw hits nut those numbers wont seem small. Or if we can get more together we can increase those numbers im sure.

Plus we need giveaways to new members. My idea is must show ss of first mined deposit to earn bonus 25k nut or something. Still working on it trying to get more dev support and put together a seperate nut fund for giveaways


----------



## dmfree88

Giveaway information posted in OP not much to go on at the moment. Just started the process really and I only have like 200k to put towards it myself. So we will see in the future what happens to nut







. But currently on the rise! slowly but surely everyday nut continues to amaze me







.


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm a noob to mining, and I understand that everybody is proud of their mining rig builds, but what is your opinion of the use of an AsicMiner Block Erupter with a 30-38GH/s for use as a Nutcoin miner?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm a noob to mining, and I understand that everybody is proud of their mining rig builds, but what is your opinion of the use of an AsicMiner Block Erupter with a 30-38GH/s for use as a Nutcoin miner?


Those only work for SHA256 coins...best route is getting gpus, even an R9 270 is a better buy.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those only work for SHA256 coins...best route is getting gpus, even an R9 270 is a better buy.


I'm currently saddled with a system I'm trying to get set up to mine, it's got an AMD Athlon II x4 965 processor and 2x Asus GTX650Ti Boost GPU's for temporary until such time as I can change things up.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm currently saddled with a system I'm trying to get set up to mine, it's got an AMD Athlon II x4 965 processor and 2x Asus GTX650Ti Boost GPU's for temporary until such time as I can change things up.


I would recommend using nvidia gpu to mine protoshares. Its currently most profitable. Could change though who knows


----------



## Roulette Run

It took me some playing, but I finally was able to get Cudaminer up and running at http://nut.bitember.com/ I know I'm slow with these two nVidia cards, but it's what I've got for the here and now. Hopefully, before the next 30 days is up, I'll be able to get maybe an AMD APU, board and a couple decent AMD cards to do a little more serious mining.


----------



## Roulette Run

It would be great if we can get them to add this coin to the exchange, please give a vote up: http://www.reddit.com/r/CoinedUp/comments/1ug3si/please_add_nutcoin_nut_to_exchange/


----------



## zemco999

Welp... I'm going to be starting to mine these soon.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Welp... I'm going to be starting to mine these soon.


I've got around 2.1 Milllion, really hoping they'll be worth something someday


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> Welp... I'm going to be starting to mine these soon.


The difficulty is way low right now, you might want to jump in.


----------



## ccRicers

Oh yeah, I was about to ask earlier, is there anything planned for this coin? I haven't seen much talk about it other than here on OCN. I stopped mining at 3 million.


----------



## meckert15834

i really hope so! im holding 10 million. hope i didnt waste my hash power for nothing!


----------



## zemco999

Still cannot get it to work -_-


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Oh yeah, I was about to ask earlier, is there anything planned for this coin? I haven't seen much talk about it other than here on OCN. I stopped mining at 3 million.


You can find the latest news at https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.460 Go to page 24 and look at the *dmx374* post, he's the dev.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You can find the latest news at https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.460 Go to page 24 and look at the *dmx374* post, he's the dev.


Thanks, it's good to know the dev is still chiming in and giving us updates. But I do actually hope the difficulty doesn't stay stagnant for very long... sticking to a slow growth long term plan like Bitcoin is very hard to do being that Bitcoin already has loads of momentum. A growing community and popularity is essential for price support. As sylph93 posted about USDe, marketing is the key here.


----------



## dmfree88

From what i get out of the dev instead of doing a premine like most have. He decided to do a slow release. The longer the coin is semi silent, the more he can invest later and the more early investers can prosper. Yes we all have a generous amount of nutcoin. But we all are only 100ish people. Once it is a super popular coin the diff will sky rocket and if early investors dont dump on initial exchange. Then we will watch the demand rise before either slowly dumping or holding for even longer as it will go up and up. The more of us who do this and continue to support and hold nutcoins. The more lkely we can all be rich someday.

Ill admit i even almost lost hope for a bit. But the dev finally is coming through and i see nothing but good coming from current difficulty









Silence is golden







.

Also we got our first merchant. Will add to op when i get to my pc.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Hope so dude! I have just over 2 Million


----------



## Faint

I currently have about 1.2M after nearly a day of mining. I might go back and get some more though.


----------



## Synister

someone help me get mining these...

I'm pretty sure I'm set up right, but don't I need a Nut coin config for my cgminer folder or such? launch cgminer and it just sits there :S

Only mined DOGE so far, so pretty new to mining!
anyone link to a 'getting started' guide?


----------



## fit949

I can help you with cgminer there are two ways to configure cgminer well 3 if you use cgmonitor.

Either edit cgminer.conf or if your in the windows env create a .bat file that will hold your settings.

You need to register at site to mine or solo mine.

Depending on your hash rate.

The site you register will have configuration information that you add to your batch file typically you will find a getting started link that has
much of the needed information you will copy to your batch file.

To fine tune your cgminer you can specify your settings for your graphics cards and fan control

that should get you started


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fit949*
> 
> I can help you with cgminer there are two ways to configure cgminer well 3 if you use cgmonitor.
> 
> Either edit cgminer.conf or if your in the windows env create a .bat file that will hold your settings.
> 
> You need to register at site to mine or solo mine.
> 
> Depending on your hash rate.
> 
> The site you register will have configuration information that you add to your batch file typically you will find a getting started link that has
> much of the needed information you will copy to your batch file.
> 
> To fine tune your cgminer you can specify your settings for your graphics cards and fan control
> 
> that should get you started


Got that as I set my cgminer up for Doge as said above no probs getting around 6-700Kh/s and happy - just don't see the 'nutcoin' config file like I had with doge (i downloaded the cgminer from the doge thread)

I'm signed at a pool, and the address and un & pw are all in there - just sits and doesn't do much - might try another pool maybe?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Got that as I set my cgminer up for Doge as said above no probs getting around 6-700Kh/s and happy - just don't see the 'nutcoin' config file like I had with doge (i downloaded the cgminer from the doge thread)
> 
> I'm signed at a pool, and the address and un & pw are all in there - just sits and doesn't do much - might try another pool maybe?


If you have a .bat file for your Doge mining all you need to do is change the pool URL (and Username / Workername / Password if they are not the same) and your good to go. That or make two copies of the same bat file, one with the Doge pool URL and one with the NUT pool URL.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> If you have a .bat file for your Doge mining all you need to do is change the pool URL (and Username / Workername / Password if they are not the same) and your good to go. That or make two copies of the same bat file, one with the Doge pool URL and one with the NUT pool URL.


Sounds like the pool was having issues then, will give it a go once home, thanks guys!


----------



## fit949

Here is the pool I point my cgminer to.

You need to add the actual pool server address
something like this

stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com

1. Create account.
Register here, or login if you already have account
Create a worker that will be used by the miner to login
2. Download a miner.
CGMiner Linux/Windows: Download here
CGMiner Mac OS X: Download here
CPU Miner Mac/Linux/Windows: precompiled binaries are available Download here.
3. Configure your miner.
Settings for Stratum (recommended):
STRATUM 1 (US): stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com
PORT: 4488
STRATUM 2 (EU): stratum+tcp://pool2.poolcryptomining.com
PORT: 4488
Username: Weblogin.Worker
Password: Worker Password
If you use a command-line miner, type:

./cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u Weblogin.Worker -p Worker password
We recomend to use the folloiwng command to enable failover between our two stratum servers:

./cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u Weblogin.Worker -p Worker password --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://pool2.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u Weblogin.Worker -p Worker password
or vice versa depending on which stratum server you want as primary

./cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool2.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u Weblogin.Worker -p Worker password --failover-only -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u Weblogin.Worker -p Worker password
If you want, you can create additional workers with usernames and passwords of your choice Here

4. Create a Nutcoin address to recieve payments.
Downloading the client & block chain: Download the Nutcoin client from here.
Generate a new address and input it on your account page to receive payments.


----------



## meckert15834

im back to Nut 20 million here i come!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> im back to Nut 20 million here i come!


holy wow 20 mil! you might end up being the wolong of nutcoin:

http://www.dailydoge.org/2014/01/dogecoin-price-manipulation/

LOL. Thats why nutcoin has a transfer cap







.

Nice job though! hope i can get there someday







.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> holy wow 20 mil! you might end up being the wolong of nutcoin:
> 
> http://www.dailydoge.org/2014/01/dogecoin-price-manipulation/
> 
> LOL. Thats why nutcoin has a transfer cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nice job though! hope i can get there someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thats why i dropped doge and am mining NUT and IFC instead.

im testing out my profits on IFC for a day or so, then ill see what i can allocate back to NUT while still profiting

at 8 cents a KWH i have to watch my profitability.


----------



## meckert15834

only 10 million currently. 20 is what im shooting for then ill move onto something else.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So what's the deal with Nutcoins? The entire network is around 30MH/s, why is nobody mining this?

How is the value going to rise if nobody cares about Nuts?

I have 5 million Nuts now and I don't know what to do.


----------



## arcade9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> thats why i dropped doge and am mining NUT and IFC instead.
> 
> im testing out my profits on IFC for a day or so, then ill see what i can allocate back to NUT while still profiting
> 
> at 8 cents a KWH i have to watch my profitability.


Please tell BigVern to put nutcoin on cryptsy


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So what's the deal with Nutcoins? The entire network is around 30MH/s, why is nobody mining this?
> 
> How is the value going to rise if nobody cares about Nuts?
> 
> I have 5 million Nuts now and I don't know what to do.


I've stopped at 2.1Million, not sure if I'll mine more! I want to try get as much DOGE before the that block halving thing, I believe people speculate the price to go up again due to that!?

Got a Million Coinye too, christ knows what I should do with those!


----------



## confed

Is there currently an issue with nut.dedicatedpool.com? I can't get it to start mining.


----------



## dmfree88

Yes there has been off and on i think they are down. Will edit op when i get off work. Bitember and cryptopools should be up still.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yes there has been off and on i think they are down. Will edit op when i get off work. Bitember and cryptopools should be up still.


Thanks, I signed up with Bitmember as crypto is not accepting any more users. I am trying to get this working with CGWatcher which I have used in the past with Litecoins. It just isn't working with Nutcoin. Any suggestions?

Nevermind, I got it up and running. Thanks!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So what's the deal with Nutcoins? The entire network is around 30MH/s, why is nobody mining this?
> 
> How is the value going to rise if nobody cares about Nuts?
> 
> I have 5 million Nuts now and I don't know what to do.


Its currently being developed slowly. My personal opinion is the dev decided to release early rather then pre-mining to fund nutcoin. Its been a low difficulty and net rate for awhile but its still established and will only expand with time. The dev is still doing some hard work to put together merchants before worrying about advertisement. Right now its an early investor game. Of course it could go either way but if we all continue to support it will go nowhere but up.

Check out a website like trademybit.com that has a list of smaller coins that are more established. If you see the net hashrate on some of them are super low (like even 10-20mh/s) and they are more established then nutcoin. Nutcoin is still in the baby stage and is not like most coins. Long term investment







. Right now silence is golden for all who participate







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Thanks, I signed up with Bitmember as crypto is not accepting any more users. I am trying to get this working with CGWatcher which I have used in the past with Litecoins. It just isn't working with Nutcoin. Any suggestions?


hmm im not sure there it should be the same as litecoins. all the settings are the same for me. same as any other alt coin. I dont use cgwatcher though i always have used just cgminer by itself.

in fact i recommend googling cgminer kalroth. His release that came out on the 19th has some awesome new intensity features. I will try to add a guide to the OP and fix my old guide tonight. I haven't had a lot of time lately.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

So, we need more interest!

My idea:

I am going to start a twitter, something like NutCoinLottery.

Will have an address in the description, you send 1000 nutcoin to the address, enters you in for the weekly drawing.

I will put the addresses in an excel spreadsheet.

Use random.org to randomly generate a number.

That person wins jackpot of 25Knuts.

As more interest is generated, tiers will be added. 25k jackpot, 10k runner up, etc.

Unlimited entries, but entries must all be 1000 nuts, or else they will be tossed.

Drawings every Saturday to start.

Thoughts?

No one has done this yet, and I am limited in skill when it comes to automating something like this. If the entries accrue more than 25k, then the jackpot will rise appropriately.

I will adjust my portion of the jackpot as demand/need arises.

EDIT:

@NutCoinLottery all the info there, not much info needed! Will do more when I get a minute, but for now, first drawing is tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Biggest smile ever! entry was made, I lowered price to 500, but I will split you for two whoever you are.


----------



## meckert15834

i entered


----------



## Bunnywinkles

For obvious reasons I will not enter


----------



## Liselotte

4mil already. I have high hope for this coin.


----------



## Redvineal

Doing what I can to help this coin grow! 150K and counting...


----------



## Tisca

What's up with the confirmed and unconfirmed? I set payout to 5000 but I'm way past that and account balance in all in "unconfirmed". Will it pay out manually even if it exceeds the 50k limit?

EDIT: got my first transfer, not the whole sum though. Would still like to know what the confirm processing does.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

It's just transactions that have been confirmed to exist by the network

The lotto drawing is in a few hours FYI. There is a directory on the OP, it can be found in there


----------



## Liselotte

Nutlaw just hit $.001


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liselotte*
> 
> Nutlaw just hit $.001


Yeah if only...









Although I also think it's interesting and if a garbage coin like MOON can make me half a BTC in profit from two trades... who knows... maybe some day all those millions of NUT will actually be worth bothering to mine them for a few days.









I think the resistance to pump-n-dump trades is intersting - on the one side - but on the other side as a general transaction limit it causes some issues as well. Until such time as there is actual value associated with them other than a counter which is based on nothing whatsoever (not even hashrate) I can see problems with it. Even if you believe in the nutlaw value... that put the current maximum currency value per transaction at $50... imaging trying to buy a car or house if the only way to purchase something was with cash and the largest denomination was a fifty.

On a side note... if nutlaw is correct, I will be quite happy to perform the requisite 1,000 transactions required to have someone cash me out of my ~5M NUT... I'll even do it for a 'measly' $25K so they can double their investment value right off the bat. Heck, because I'm feeling so generous... for that half-price exchange - I'll "tip" the fiat-holder 5BTC as well.


----------



## ccRicers

The 50k limit will be increased eventually in due time, as Nutlaw also increases. If adoption continues to increase one of these variables would have to go up anyway in order to allow efficient selling at significant prices.

There's also a thread on Bitcointalk already made for trading Nutcoin... Already there are people asking for game keys or game servers for decent prices. if everyone follows the Nutlaw it becomes real.


----------



## dmfree88

yes and the truth is it should be worth that much. if you really think about it theres not many people mining it. it is currently rare to the world. once it is widespread and has a large hashrate the difficulty will go up and it will continue to be worth more and more. Still early in dev and a great community backing it up







. Good future here







.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yes and the truth is it should be worth that much. if you really think about it theres not many people mining it. it is currently rare to the world. once it is widespread and has a large hashrate the difficulty will go up and it will continue to be worth more and more. Still early in dev and a great community backing it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good future here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I see good things for this coin also, we're keeping a steady net hash rate and a pretty steady number of active miners. I'm more than willing to mine and hold this coin, I think there are good things to come.


----------



## inedenimadam

can someone point me to a reliable pool?


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> can someone point me to a reliable pool?


There are Pools listed in the OP

I however used CryptoPoolMining.com


----------



## meckert15834

was shooting for 20 million. but with DOGE going crazy and the block halving soon i had to point my hash elsewhere. . i didnt loose faith guys and ill be back for sure

and will continue to suppose our community while im mining other Alts!! ( would like some news from the Dev tho







)

come on NutLaw!!


----------



## dmfree88

just wanted to point this out from nutcoin.com:

Recommended Value

It is not recommended to trade NUT in online exchanges before the currency is widely used and well established.

The recommended price is $0.00104 USD per NUT.
It should not rise to $1 value before 2018.

Yes it may sound crazy to those of you that have millions but think about the fact that we are a small group now. once it is more widespread there will be less nut to go around. it will take years to be fully established. Bitcoin took years to get established and people had millions of them and alot of them got lost on old hard drives.

Keep your nuts up and stay strong you could be rich someday. Just need everyone to dedicate some through high difficulties and lows and we will continue to grow.









Lottery added to OP. Remember jackpot goes up the more people who enter!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> was shooting for 20 million. but with DOGE going crazy and the block halving soon i had to point my hash elsewhere. . i didnt loose faith guys and ill be back for sure
> 
> and will continue to suppose our community while im mining other Alts!! ( would like some news from the Dev tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> come on NutLaw!!


Ah as the LAW Noob, I approve the Nut LAW.

In other news, currently I have half the Nuts you have, but since you are mining DOGE it won't be that hard for me to catch up









What's your hash rate by the way?


----------



## meckert15834

2000k/h + or - a few

mined for about a week started on day 1 then on and off


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> was shooting for 20 million. but with DOGE going crazy and the block halving soon i had to point my hash elsewhere. . i didnt loose faith guys and ill be back for sure
> 
> and will continue to suppose our community while im mining other Alts!! ( would like some news from the Dev tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> come on NutLaw!!


We're not going anywhere and will still be here when you come back.


----------



## meckert15834

just out for some quick cash so i can get a 2nd rig up and mine More NUTS!!


----------



## inedenimadam

I set my HTTP with a 6670 at this thing, now to forget about it...for a looooooong time. getting a measly 125kh, but meh...it something!

What is with all the unconfirmed? Am I just being impatient? Should I just go watch TV or something?


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I set my HTTP with a 6670 at this thing, now to forget about it...for a looooooong time. getting a measly 125kh, but meh...it something!
> 
> What is with all the unconfirmed? Am I just being impatient? Should I just go watch TV or something?


yes go watch TV they will show


----------



## suzukiakito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I set my HTTP with a 6670 at this thing, now to forget about it...for a looooooong time. getting a measly 125kh, but meh...it something!
> 
> What is with all the unconfirmed? Am I just being impatient? Should I just go watch TV or something?


It takes 60 confirms for it to credit. I mine around 250-280KH/s I usually have a balance of 8-10k unconfirmed when continuously mining. It'll take about an hour for everything to be confirmed if you stopped mining.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suzukiakito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I set my HTTP with a 6670 at this thing, now to forget about it...for a looooooong time. getting a measly 125kh, but meh...it something!
> 
> What is with all the unconfirmed? Am I just being impatient? Should I just go watch TV or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 60 confirms for it to credit. I mine around 250-280KH/s I usually have a balance of 8-10k unconfirmed when continuously mining. It'll take about an hour for everything to be confirmed if you stopped mining.
Click to expand...

Ah...so it like has a buffer time...gotcha...that makes sense. It was just bothersome at first to see such few confirmed and so many unconfirmed...and it does seem to be hanging around 4k unconfirmed...which is half of what you hang at, and I am hashing 1/2 of what you are.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Which pool are you guys using? Currently I'm dominating BitEmber lol.

Right now I have 9% of the network MUHAHAHAHA.


----------



## meckert15834

cryptopoolmining.com


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> cryptopoolmining.com


Please switch to a different pool. The pool you are mining at has 60% of the network hash.


----------



## meckert15834

thats where i started on day 1 so im sticking with it since i know its a great pool.

but im back to IFC for a while so if a good pool comes up while im gone ill switch over


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Which pool are you guys using? Currently I'm dominating BitEmber lol.
> 
> Right now I have 9% of the network MUHAHAHAHA.


I am there too! I see you up there at the top....look way down...you will see me


----------



## suzukiakito

I wish I could... but if I switched I'd get considerably less nuts a day...

I think those people with 1-4m hashes should be the ones distributed evenly... us people with less than 500khash wouldn't make a difference unless 5-10 of us switched pools


----------



## dmfree88

adding my mining guide to OP. Check it out guys good for old and new miners. Has instructions on the new kalroth miner. Will be adding pics and refining.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461916/tutorial-ultimate-guide-to-tweaking-amd-cgminer-3-7-2-kalroth-edition-sgminer-instructions-included-aswell-get-the-most-hash-out-of-your-gpu

Also wanted to remind everyone about the signature! help support nutcoin! join the club simply by adding it to your signature! help spread awareness every post you make on OC.net







.


----------



## suzukiakito

Net hashrate is back to 50s nice!


----------



## Matt26LFC

Did a bit of mining last night while Multipool was down, picked up another 600K!


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Just threw one of my 1.8MHs at the bitember pool


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom*
> 
> Just threw one of my 1.8MHs at the bitember pool


Yes, it seems that in the last 12-18 hours we've picked up quite a lot of either new or idle users, our net hash has gone from about 34 to around 50, that's quite a big jump in such a short space. It's a little bit of a double edged sword too, because with the higher net hash comes increased difficulty which equals slower earnings. At the same time, increased popularity is what will end up giving Nutcoin its value. It's all good, but I could've gone another three weeks to a month yet at those lower difficulties, by then I should have some more hardware to throw into the equation. I just topped 3M coins in 11 days of mining double digit xxM at the low difficulty would be nice, but I'm in it for the ride and I want to see where it'll take us.







I'm glad to have all the new guys or gals with us, please keep mining and add a Nutcoin line to your signature.


----------



## suzukiakito

Apparently I read from a quote nut is going to this exchange site: http://freshmarket.co.in/

It scares me. I'm seeing alien coin being sold at a very low price. For a coin that gets only 40 new coins every block being sold at less than 0.1 ltc that's harsh lol

What more if nutcoin was added there.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Whatever... until I see what shakes out with DOGE in the next week (which I think will be very interesting for the crypto markets... up or down I don't have any idea however) I'll throw my hash at the nut. I'm doing bitember as well to even things out a little bit hopefully. I don't like seeing one pool consistently over 51% for any coin - even one this new and relatively un-marketed so far.










EDIT: I was set to anon, but changed that... looks like LAWNOOB and I are neck and neck for hash right now.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Which pool are you guys using? Currently I'm dominating BitEmber lol.
> 
> Right now I have 9% of the network MUHAHAHAHA.


You were saying you have how much of the network???







It seems the tide has turned pretty quick on you.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You were saying you have how much of the network???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the tide has turned pretty quick on you.










Right now I only have around 5% of the network. I think OCN has around 20% to 40% of the network.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I only have around 5% of the network. I think OCN has around 20% to 40% of the network.


I'm hoping to jump up closer to you in the next few weeks. I'm planning on adding 5 R9 270X cards and that will bump me up there.


----------



## suzukiakito

Dumpers are seriously raping the price lmao.

According to nutlaw it should at least be 0.00004 but people are selling around 0.000001 hahaha


----------



## meckert15834

Easy way for us to stock up and wait for nutlaw!


----------



## mav2000

I am going to hold till it goes to a bigger pool. I mean...4-5 LTC worth of trade, thats worth nothing.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Anyone know of anywhere where you can trade NUT?

I have a couple million NUT, and I need GPU's for my new mining rig - 5850, 5870, 5970, 6950, 6970, 7850, 7870, 7950, or R9 270.

Since everyone seems to be wanting to run 7990's, R9 290x's, and R9 280x's, I'm hoping I can try to get the lower-spec cards without busting all my NUTs.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Anyone know of anywhere where you can trade NUT?
> 
> I have a couple million NUT, and I need GPU's for my new mining rig - 5850, 5870, 5970, 6950, 6970, 7850, 7870, 7950, or R9 270.
> 
> Since everyone seems to be wanting to run 7990's, R9 290x's, and R9 280x's, I'm hoping I can try to get the lower-spec cards without busting all my NUTs.


http://www.freshmarket.co.in/index.php?page=home You can trade here, however don't expect to get a good price. Buy orders are rather low, which is understandable, why would anyone buy at a high price when they could simply mine the Nut in next to no time!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I am going to hold till it goes to a bigger pool. I mean...4-5 LTC worth of trade, thats worth nothing.


This. Also with these small volumes it's never a concern really... even at bargain prices like IFC was going for recently (.0000001) it simply means that it's possible to buy out most of the dumpers... so that when there's news or a community and actual resources forms under a coin... there's already additional scarcity built in - and by people that are subsequently holding tons of extra coins.

It only makes sense that the holders will be the winners in the long run - although there will be many worthless coins held at the end of the day... with common pumps in coins 3-9 months old amounting to 1,000% - 10,000% returns for a short period of time... only 1 in 10 coins held needs to experience that kind of appreciation in order to pay for all the worthless crypto sitting in wallets on a flash drive in your drawer.









On a related note I just checked bitember's block list... I found 7 of the last 10 blocks and the last 6 in a row! Too bad there aren't block finder rewards.


----------



## mav2000

Now diff has gone above 1. Guys keep mining your nuts ...


----------



## cam51037

I just switched over to Nutcoin mining again. Time to collect some more Nuts, at least until Multipool stops having disconnect issues for me.









EDIT: By the way, how many of you guys are solo mining?

I have my 7950 and 7850 pool mining, but I'm just testing out solo mining on my 290, see if it's worth the switch for my main miner.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Guys wanna arrange a massive give away to make this more well known?

I can put in 1 million nuts. I will start a give away thread on bitcointalk if you guys interested.


----------



## revro

i am gonna mine to get 1m and then i am gonna turn to doge. and regarding nut coins i will simply wait









best
revro


----------



## Roulette Run

So, I was just complaining about my coin production dropping with all these new found miners and the net hash skyrocketing, after all, I might only get 1.75k in a 24hr. period now, but then I thought of Nut Law and each coin being worth 1 USD in four years and I'm complaining about only making 1.75k a day. How stupid is that I ask???


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> So, I was just complaining about my coin production dropping with all these new found miners and the net hash skyrocketing, after all, I might only get 1.75k in a 24hr. period now, but then I thought of Nut Law and each coin being worth 1 USD in four years and I'm complaining about only making 1.75k a day. How stupid is that I ask???


get yourself latest cuda miner, i get like 75k nutcoins for 12 hours of mining on a single 780 with 470khash rate since morning. using pool http://nut.bitember.com/

best
revro


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Roulette are you mining on that GTX 780? Right now I'm only mining on my R9 290X.

It's a showdown between AMD and Nvidia's latest and greatest lol.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> So, I was just complaining about my coin production dropping with all these new found miners and the net hash skyrocketing, after all, I might only get 1.75k in a 24hr. period now, but then I thought of Nut Law and each coin being worth 1 USD in four years and I'm complaining about only making 1.75k a day. How stupid is that I ask???


I really do hope they are worth $1 per coin in 4 years lol though I doubt it! 10 cents would be nice!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Roulette are you mining on that GTX 780? Right now I'm only mining on my R9 290X.
> 
> It's a showdown between AMD and Nvidia's latest and greatest lol.


No, no, no, My GTX 780 is way too nice a card to burn up mining. I've got this computer here which is my dedicated working/gaming computer, I have a computer for my kids that has two Asus GTX 650Ti Boost cards in it that I'm currently mining with pulling about 205Kh/s and I have a dedicated mining rig that I currently have a single Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB card pulling 445kh/s


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I really do hope they are worth $1 per coin in 4 years lol though I doubt it! 10 cents would be nice!


Well, if they _are_ worth $1/NUT in 4 years - then I'm inviting all of you for a weekend getaway on whatever small tropical island I decide to buy around that time.









Of course, I'm being facetious as I seriously doubt that will ever happen... and if it does it will be because my BTC holdings have already made me a billionaire by that time... hence the island.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, if they _are_ worth $1/NUT in 4 years - then I'm inviting all of you for a weekend getaway on whatever small tropical island I decide to buy around that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm being facetious as I seriously doubt that will ever happen... and if it does it will be because my BTC holdings have already made me a billionaire by that time... hence the island.


how many of nut coins do you have cause the islands aint cheap, you might need 1-2m just for the island


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how many of nut coins do you have cause the islands aint cheap, you might need 1-2m just for the island


Dude, I'm a small timer, and I've got the 1-2M to cover the island, with another one left over to build the house, but I need more to buy the nice car to go with it all.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, if they _are_ worth $1/NUT in 4 years - then I'm inviting all of you for a weekend getaway on whatever small tropical island I decide to buy around that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm being facetious as I seriously doubt that will ever happen... and if it does it will be because my BTC holdings have already made me a billionaire by that time... hence the island.


Lol Sounds like a plan! Don't think Crypto mining is ever going to make me rich, seem to miss all the pumps lol if I can make a bit here and there after electrical costs I guess I'm going OK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how many of nut coins do you have cause the islands aint cheap, you might need 1-2m just for the island


Dude some people have 10s of Millions if not 100s of Millions by now. I've got around 2.8Million


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well if Nutcoin turns out to be what it's meant to be, what will you guys buy (besides the islands)?

I'll get myself some cheap condo, then get a Jag E-type, get a 69' Mustang, and a McLaren F1


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well if Nutcoin turns out to be what it's meant to be, what will you guys buy (besides the islands)?
> 
> I'll get myself some cheap condo, then get a Jag E-type, get a 69' Mustang, and a McLaren F1


A bigger electrical power box for more mining equipment.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> how many of nut coins do you have cause the islands aint cheap, you might need 1-2m just for the island


I've got it covered... and I'd have more if it weren't for only doing 1 day on NUT for each 4 days on DOGE...







By the time the first reward drop occurs I should be in the 20M range easily.



And I don't need a very large island... just something in the 5-10 acre range... build a modest 750K house on it with a nice dock... well + cistern setup, geothermal + solar for heat & electricity... and a ~$150K media room underground).


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Well if Nutcoin turns out to be what it's meant to be, what will you guys buy (besides the islands)?
> 
> I'll get myself some cheap condo, then get a Jag E-type, get a 69' Mustang, and a McLaren F1


pay taxes buddy, pay taxes







be sure the finance police will be looking on all your accounts for such large sums


----------



## mickeykool

Since I have set up 2 more mining rigs, my electric bill have doubled a month. Just wondering if your electric company send you a warning or notice about this as they will notice a spike in usage.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Since I have set up 2 more mining rigs, my electric bill have doubled a month. Just wondering if your electric company send you a warning or notice about this as they will notice a spike in usage.


My hydro bill tripled last month and I didn't get raided by my local SWAT yet. I'm about to increase that by 50%.
\


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> My hydro bill tripled last month and I didn't get raided by my local SWAT yet. I'm about to increase that by 50%.
> \


You know, if you'd shut off all those grow lights and hydroponic equipment, you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## dmfree88

wow sadly the indie market for nutcoin is booming. i have been telling people to steer clear but its starting to go up in price haha. Still far too low but it is bringing in some interest to nutcoin. Good i suppose. I wish i had enough ltc to buy it up so i could sit on it. Selling for way too good of prices.

On a second note.

NEW POOL!

PLEASE move some nuts over! dedicated pool is removed and mineitall is on board







. Come join another tree







.:

http://nut.mineallcoins.com/


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> wow sadly the indie market for nutcoin is booming. i have been telling people to steer clear but its starting to go up in price haha. Still far too low but it is bringing in some interest to nutcoin. Good i suppose. I wish i had enough ltc to buy it up so i could sit on it. Selling for way too good of prices.
> 
> On a second note.
> 
> NEW POOL!
> 
> PLEASE move some nuts over! dedicated pool is removed and mineitall is on board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Come join another tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .:
> 
> http://nut.mineallcoins.com/


I went over there and ran for just over 20 minutes, my cmd window showed me I was working, but I never showed any work on the site in any way and my difficulty for accepted blocks never raised off 32.







I'll give them a try again if they get their bugs worked out.


----------



## rx7racer

Hello all, I am coming in as a noob so please excuse my ignorance in this subject.

I have watched crypt currency play along but have sat on the sides. I am starting fresh learning with NutCoin in this mining world for right now.

As you can see in my sig I run a 290X and am running into a brick wall after going over all sources of info all about in various ways, trying to link it all together.

Using sgminer 4.0.0 from rddt forum and am having an issue exceeding 19Kh/s. Just from glancing around this seems all wrong. I am not using any .bin optimized files as of now. I followed to the best of my ability the wonderful cgminer tut her from our fellow OCN member, but I guess I'm just not grasping it.



I have also experimented with cpumining but trying to leverage my gpu for now, which I have plenty laying around if I can laern some of this.









Anyways, what I am asking is what am I missing here?

I'm blind here all, I won't lie. If there is anything I can toss out info wise to give someone a glimpse into what I am doing wrong I'll gladly provide. Words blurring so gonna nap for now, been doing this all day and finally breaking down and asking for some guidance.









I'm at this point in my config.


oh yeah, don't mind that 1024 in worksize, was experimenting haha.

Also I've played with cards clocks and so far just running oc'ed settings.


----------



## knifemind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I went over there and ran for just over 20 minutes, my cmd window showed me I was working, but I never showed any work on the site in any way and my difficulty for accepted blocks never raised off 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give them a try again if they get their bugs worked out.


Same here. I thought it might have been me, but I tried another pool and all was well.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Hello all, I am coming in as a noob so please excuse my ignorance in this subject.
> 
> I have watched crypt currency play along but have sat on the sides. I am starting fresh learning with NutCoin in this mining world for right now.
> 
> As you can see in my sig I run a 290X and am running into a brick wall after going over all sources of info all about in various ways, trying to link it all together.
> 
> Using sgminer 4.0.0 from rddt forum and am having an issue exceeding 19Kh/s. Just from glancing around this seems all wrong. I am not using any .bin optimized files as of now. I followed to the best of my ability the wonderful cgminer tut her from our fellow OCN member, but I guess I'm just not grasping it.


The first thing I noticed is your low intensity setting on SGminer. 8 is the default but it won't give you very high hashrates.

Press "G" then "I" to set your intensity levels. Start at 13 and work your way up from there.. either your drivers will crash or it will be working so hard that your computer will respond slowly. It is based on CGminer so settings could be similar.

I can't tell you exactly with the 290x but every card has its sweet spot with clock speeds, intensity and thread concurrency. Higher isn't always better. Check here for a list of recommended settings for your card. Litecoin is also a scrypt currency, so settings listed here are compatible for the other scrypt coins.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Hello all, I am coming in as a noob so please excuse my ignorance in this subject.
> 
> I have watched crypt currency play along but have sat on the sides. I am starting fresh learning with NutCoin in this mining world for right now.
> 
> As you can see in my sig I run a 290X and am running into a brick wall after going over all sources of info all about in various ways, trying to link it all together.
> 
> Using sgminer 4.0.0 from rddt forum and am having an issue exceeding 19Kh/s. Just from glancing around this seems all wrong. I am not using any .bin optimized files as of now. I followed to the best of my ability the wonderful cgminer tut her from our fellow OCN member, but I guess I'm just not grasping it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also experimented with cpumining but trying to leverage my gpu for now, which I have plenty laying around if I can laern some of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what I am asking is what am I missing here?
> 
> I'm blind here all, I won't lie. If there is anything I can toss out info wise to give someone a glimpse into what I am doing wrong I'll gladly provide. Words blurring so gonna nap for now, been doing this all day and finally breaking down and asking for some guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at this point in my config.
> 
> 
> oh yeah, don't mind that 1024 in worksize, was experimenting haha.
> 
> Also I've played with cards clocks and so far just running oc'ed settings.


You are using xintensity on sgminer but you can only use regular intensity on sgminer (which is why it auto-set to intensity 8). xintensity is for the kalroth version of cgminer only. must remove the X and set to probably 12 or 13. It should work after that.

Im assuming you used my guide







I will add 2 lines of code to make it more simple for sgminer vs kalroth.

may also try a lower thread concurrency if its still not working after that.

update:
changed the guide a little bit, it still needs alot of work and quite a few screenshots I just have a lot going on right now. Will keep updating though







.

Also off topic the nut fund for bounties etc is starting to get somewhere. Its taking a bit but hopefully I will be able to do at least a giveaway soon. Glad to see nut taking off a little bit. Slow growth is good







.

Dont forget higher difficulty means nothing but more worth. When you are getting less nut, so is everyone else. Which only increases value with time. Hold strong and help keep the buy quota up and nuts will go far!


----------



## rx7racer

Thank You good gentlemen, I am at 620Kh/s now. Amazing what one simple change will do.









I'll look at tweaking nit further a bit now and see what I can come up with.


----------



## mav2000

Man...I dont know if this coin is going anywhere though. The exchange though small seems to be having some trades and the results are not very optimistic, to say the least. Nut law is out the window. I hope for my sake that this coin takes off.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Man...I dont know if this coin is going anywhere though. The exchange though small seems to be having some trades and the results are not very optimistic, to say the least. Nut law is out the window. I hope for my sake that this coin takes off.


We are working on promoting the coin: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=433957.0

So don't lose hope, it a matter of time before it gets on Cryptsy and get's super duper pumped


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> We are working on promoting the coin: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=433957.0
> 
> So don't lose hope, it a matter of time before it gets on Cryptsy and get's super duper pumped


Sadly for some reason I cant reply to that thread, only watch it...I wonder why


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Sadly for some reason I cant reply to that thread, only watch it...I wonder why


Did you log in?

Give-aways are banned on Bitcointalk. Just this morning. Interesting.....


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Did you log in?
> 
> Give-aways are banned on Bitcointalk. Just this morning. Interesting.....


That's BS! How are we going to spread the word of the Nut!?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Did you log in?
> 
> Give-aways are banned on Bitcointalk. Just this morning. Interesting.....


In an unrelated topic, I went to Ebay and saw your advertisement, that one card kind of flopping around there looks a little spooky.


----------



## dmfree88

If worst come to worst we can promote here and on other crpto sites. We will see what happens im sure people are going nuts at bitcointalk. It may not last.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> In an unrelated topic, I went to Ebay and saw your advertisement, that one card kind of flopping around there looks a little spooky.


And this might give you a heart attack?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> And this might give you a heart attack?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Geez yeah you need some frames or something, it's definitely not good to have cards lying all over the place.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I'll have to get my back up rig up and running first. My Alienware's power plug is loose again, random shutdown every few minutes.

In case you are wondering, my backup rig has a Pentium Dual Core overclocked to a whooping 4Ghz, and a GTX 280


----------



## dmfree88

No carpet! Static electricity! Atleast put the antistatic bag it came in underneath just in case.

Make a case out of milk crates its cheap easy and has great airflow.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> No carpet! Static electricity! *Atleast put the antistatic bag it came in underneath just in case.*
> 
> Make a case out of milk crates its cheap easy and has great airflow.


Don't want to put the bag underneath, all the static electricity it collects is on the outside of the bag, that's probably worse than putting the board on carpet.

Putting the board on the motherboard box though, that's a different story. It's much safer than putting it on the antistatic bag.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> And this might give you a heart attack?


All I've got to say is that's some mighty expensive equipment that you've got there and I'd really hate to see you lose some of it because you didn't take care of it. Take it from a guy who lost a motherboard last week:doh: because it lost power in the middle of a bios update, it isn't funny losing equipment. My mobo was just an old Asus AM2+ board with DDR2 RAM, but I had a dual core processor for it and it had 2 16x and 2 1x PCIe slots to run GPU on. Luckily, I also had an old Intel board with a Core 2 duo chip on it to run my new R9 270X card on without having to tear down one of my other computers to run it on, but losing equipment is not a funny thing.










This is just the start of bigger things to come. I'll be doing away with the Intel setup and going with an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 mobo with a lower wattage processor, and once I get the five more GPU I'm ordering and the risers to go with them and I see what I've got, I'll finish out my frame to lift my cards above the mobos. I don't want to get ahead of myself until I have the equipment on hand to see dimensions and what not. I will get to order my parts on the 4th and I'm looking forward to it.

On a side note, anybody building a mining rig on a budget, two R9 270X is a better buy than a single R9 290X, costs less and better hash rate. The down side is that they take up two PCIe slots and more space, but if you had the money to fill up your mobo with R9 290X cards, this is a wasted discussion.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Are those OEM PSUs?

Anyways, I felt the sweet spot for most of us should be the 280X instead. Better resale value FTW.

But if you have the money to blow, go a head and buy some Titans to mine.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are those OEM PSUs?
> 
> Anyways, I felt the sweet spot for most of us should be the 280X instead. Better resale value FTW.
> 
> But if you have the money to blow, go a head and buy some Titans to mine.


The one on the left is an OEM and it's not being used at the moment, I just threw this together with parts I had on hand, except the GPU. When I buy my cards, I'm getting a 1000w platinum, if you want to have the most efficient mining rig possible, the PSU is the place to start, then the CPU, it's hard to affect the memory or the GPU's, lastly, I would add a small SSD or even a 64GB flash for the OS and the few other programs needed to mine and an anti-virus software. The SSD uses slightly less power than a standard HDD.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

It's back: https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/3785-nuts-giveaway-d/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are those OEM PSUs?
> 
> Anyways, I felt the sweet spot for most of us should be the 280X instead. Better resale value FTW.
> 
> But if you have the money to blow, go a head and buy some Titans to mine.


I just bought a 780 lightning cheaper than I could a Double D 7970...going to check out this whole new protoshares-cuda thing.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just bought a 780 lightning cheaper than I could a Double D 7970...going to check out this whole new protoshares-cuda thing.


How did you manage to get it so cheap ???


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just bought a 780 lightning cheaper than I could a Double D 7970...going to check out this whole new protoshares-cuda thing.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to get it so cheap ???
Click to expand...

Microcenter open box...where I get most of my hardware. The Double D is going for 489.00 NIB and is the only Tahiti in the whole store, I got the 780L for 429.99. The used return policy is a little more strict, but the 15 day no questions asked policy gives me enough time to bring the card home and see if it has legs before getting stuck with it. I got the 7970 TF3 I have right not for $280.00 used and it has been wonderful, and clocks just fine under water with super low voltage. I really was looking for a 2nd card to xfire, but I couldnt pass up a lightning at that price.

Edit to add:

I know there are cheaper tahiti cards on the internet, but I like brick and mortar. There is just something nice about being able to walk in, talk to someone, and get an immediate solution vs. RMA and return emails that can go on WAY too long.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

nice thread m8, ill jump on the nut soon as well. just want some doge before it raise in diff!


----------



## mav2000

Dman...is it still falling...Nut is probably 50% of holdings now and this is killing me.


----------



## dmfree88

falling? nut is growing like crazy were at 120+ net hashrate which is way up from last week. Nut is looking super good.







. Plenty of room to grow. Nut has a long time ahead of it. were not expected to profit quickly. This is not like when you mine for middlecoin or multipool. Theres no fast turn-over. This is still a very new coin with a slow growth (which is what we all want in the long run). We dont want it to be like mooncoin and instantly fail (yes it has made a comeback since but it made it VERY hard for them). If its too popular right off the bat then 95+% of miners are likely not dedicated. So once it hits exchange and people dump then that 90% jumps off and the hashrate/worth drop dramatically. Currently nutcoin has almost nothing but dedicated miners. Yes theres still a few just jumping on and off when its low diff or just to get to a certain amount of nutcoins. but as the difficulty rises and more people continue to jump on. the worth continues to rise. There will not be enough supply for the demand if nutcoin can reach a SOLID fan base/difficulty before hitting a major market. Everyone has done an amazing job supporting nutcoin and holding out through the current difficulty rises. If we keep this up and nutcoin reaches 300+mh/s we will easily hit a major exchange soon and be headed for riches. But dont expect it to be super fast like alot of the coins that hit the market. As you can see most of the coins that hit fast die fast. Dedicated nutlovers will keep nutcoin alive AND keep the price/difficulty up.

a good example of what can happen to worth of a coin is doge. Although its like 10x the worth it was a week ago the difficulty went right up with it. If we continue at this slow growth and eventually hit the market at a higher difficulty. Then every previous coin earned at a lower difficulty will be worth more. Just like anyone who was mining doge 2 weeks ago and held until now, At the time it wasn't all that profitable to mine doge. but if you save profits from difficulty 300 and sell them at difficulty 600. The profit calculations change dramatically.

So dont look at how many nutcoins you make per day and start getting worried when it literally cuts down to 1/10th of the amount. because there is no set price right now on a real exchange and high difficulty now = high starting price on exchange. This is what we need to get to. The key is holding your nuts and letting the new miners establish the market. As soon as a coin hits the market people freak out and start mining it and wanting to make a killing. Once they set the price based on the new difficulty. we will all have opportunity to make back what we have lost in time AND THEN SOME. If you hold even longer and continue to support theres no reason it wont continue to go up and give us even more profits.

anyways im just blabbing and tired but tis all true







.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Yep... I added 1M NUT to the wall sitting at 250... hopefully it will shut down lower asks from sheer force of size (I think it's a wall of nearly 20LTC now). Sure there will be some speculation to occur on the short side of that, but it should at least indicate to people that there are many of us who believe in a higher (albeit lower than nut law) price for these. Later on there won't be any doubt, but at the moment it's a toss-up as to which is better.

Also selling a lit bit of DOGE on there just to add to the volume for the exchange and if it clears... to use the LTC to peel off some of the low NUT asks.







Any profits will be realized, or more accurately reinvested, in that 250 wall - that is unless I decide to ask even more. I'm definitely not interested in selling NUT for anything lower - would like to think they'll be worth .01 some day and then having a few million of them would really be a nice thing.


----------



## revro

guys guys guys. nut is long term game. anyway we shall see
I got just 103k for cca 20 hours of mining via my 500khash 780 and now i will go back to doge. and should maxcoin be released i will mine it for life well at least to get some millions in beginning. i never caught a coin at release so we shall see. if it doesnt work i shall go back to doge. doge seems to be able to survive long term, its hyped and had dog in name, it cant fail









best
revro


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> guys guys guys. nut is long term game. anyway we shall see
> I got just 103k for cca 20 hours of mining via my 500khash 780 and now i will go back to doge. and should maxcoin be released i will mine it for life well at least to get some millions in beginning. i never caught a coin at release so we shall see. if it doesnt work i shall go back to doge. doge seems to be able to survive long term, its hyped and had dog in name, it cant fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


Can I ask what kind of settings you are running on your 780? I'm a long way from 500Kh/s.


----------



## revro

well for nut i was getting about 460-470k hash but i have factory oced gigabyte 780 running at 1006mhz with boost 2 1084,4mhz
i am running the december cudaminer on bitember.com pool for nut coins:
cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://nut.bitember.com:3336 -u

best
revro


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well for nut i was getting about 460-470k hash but i have factory oced gigabyte 780 running at 1006mhz with boost 2 1084,4mhz
> i am running the december cudaminer on bitember.com pool for nut coins:
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://nut.bitember.com:3336 -u
> 
> best
> revro


Yeah, I'm under you about 100Kh/s with a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF with my GPU Clock sitting at 1162Mhz., that's why I'm crying.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Yeah, I'm under you about 100Kh/s with a Galaxy GTX 780 HOF with my GPU Clock sitting at 1162Mhz., that's why I'm crying.


hmm i am running 331,65 driver, have 8gb ram even tough i am on ddr2 and [email protected] + win7 64bit and ssd hdd. well i am also running the 64bit version of cudaminer


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm i am running 331,65 driver, have 8gb ram even tough i am on ddr2 and [email protected] + win7 64bit and ssd hdd. well i am also running the 64bit version of cudaminer


I'm beginning to wonder if the fact that I've got a hacked bios in the card might have something to do with it. I might have been the first person in the U.S. to get a retail Galaxy GTX 780 HOF and I did a lot of work with Skyn3t @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club helping him develop his first three versions of his GTX 780 bios hacks and I've still got the v1 in my card.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Just for grins I bought everything below our initial limit of 200 and then relisted half at that price and half at 250. Don't really expect either to fill but I'm cool with that because they shouldn't be so cheap (and if worse comes to worse... I've got 4M more NUT).


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Just for grins I bought everything below our initial limit of 200 and then relisted half at that price and half at 250. Don't really expect either to fill but I'm cool with that because they shouldn't be so cheap (and if worse comes to worse... I've got 4M more NUT).


Aww shucks. Look at you taking one for the team.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Just for grins I bought everything below our initial limit of 200 and then relisted half at that price and half at 250. Don't really expect either to fill but I'm cool with that because they shouldn't be so cheap (and if worse comes to worse... I've got 4M more NUT).


Good job, I was thinking doing the same earlier today but then I played some Killing Floor and forgot about it


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Just for grins I bought everything below our initial limit of 200 and then relisted half at that price and half at 250. Don't really expect either to fill but I'm cool with that because they shouldn't be so cheap (and if worse comes to worse... I've got 4M more NUT).


nice that will only help the initial hype. we are way above some coins that are already on cryptsy. for instance gamecoin is sitting at a steady 40mh/s and has been a decent coin for awhile. PXC well established sitting at 50mh/s. catcoin, diamond, hobonickel, alf, and galaxy coin all around 70-85mh/s all established and on big exchange. even mem coin has been solidly being exchanged at 20mh/s net rate.

Nutcoin is way above all of these right now. If we hold strong and continue to bug bigvern (cryptsy) and hit the reddit posts about other exchanges. Eventually nutcoin will be on the map and even more hashrate and nutworth will come our way







.

We are strong and if we hold strong we will continue to grow and hit more exchanges. The price will only go up the more we hold nuts and the more we spread the word.

heres some cryptsy posts if you wanna contribute:

https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/62933
https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74241
https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74244
https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74243
https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74242

the last few are probably from people during the nutcoin giveaway. but no matter what the more different people that hit those the more likely vern will notice.

http://www.reddit.com/r/nutcoin
theres where you can find info on reddit for nutcoin. its pretty scarce on there right now. More movement there will attract people.

Either way though we are still in the early stages. plenty o time for nut to gain speed and worth. the longer it takes to hit cryptsy and the higher the initial hashrate/difficulty when it does. The more it will be worth. Remember dont dump to any exchange when it opens and just let the new miners set the price based on how difficult it is at the time of release. Any coins release on these markets will instantly spark interest with new miners and higher hashrate and difficulty. New miners will set the price high because its not easy to get nuts right away. Then if you want you can slowly dump to help keep the price up and make some but if you hold even longer it has no choice but to go up with the demand. If everyone holding now were to dump it would crash on its current market. and on any market it goes onto. We just gotta play smart and let it grow before we let it go







. Im still working on the giveaway its been a lot slower then expected. Will get back to you guys as time goes on about that. That will attract new miners as well







.

Keep shakin those nut trees! The harder it is to get a nut the more the nut is worth!









Pretty soon we will beat that evil macadamia







!:
http://most-expensive.com/nut


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nice that will only help the initial hype. we are way above some coins that are already on cryptsy. for instance gamecoin is sitting at a steady 40mh/s and has been a decent coin for awhile. PXC well established sitting at 50mh/s. catcoin, diamond, hobonickel, alf, and galaxy coin all around 70-85mh/s all established and on big exchange. even mem coin has been solidly being exchanged at 20mh/s net rate.
> 
> Nutcoin is way above all of these right now. If we hold strong and continue to bug bigvern (cryptsy) and hit the reddit posts about other exchanges. Eventually nutcoin will be on the map and even more hashrate and nutworth will come our way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We are strong and if we hold strong we will continue to grow and hit more exchanges. The price will only go up the more we hold nuts and the more we spread the word.
> 
> heres some cryptsy posts if you wanna contribute:
> 
> https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/62933
> https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74241
> https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74244
> https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74243
> https://cryptsy.freshdesk.com/support/discussions/topics/74242
> 
> the last few are probably from people during the nutcoin giveaway. but no matter what the more different people that hit those the more likely vern will notice.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/nutcoin
> theres where you can find info on reddit for nutcoin. its pretty scarce on there right now. More movement there will attract people.
> 
> Either way though we are still in the early stages. plenty o time for nut to gain speed and worth. the longer it takes to hit cryptsy and the higher the initial hashrate/difficulty when it does. The more it will be worth. Remember dont dump to any exchange when it opens and just let the new miners set the price based on how difficult it is at the time of release. Any coins release on these markets will instantly spark interest with new miners and higher hashrate and difficulty. New miners will set the price high because its not easy to get nuts right away. Then if you want you can slowly dump to help keep the price up and make some but if you hold even longer it has no choice but to go up with the demand. If everyone holding now were to dump it would crash on its current market. and on any market it goes onto. We just gotta play smart and let it grow before we let it go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im still working on the giveaway its been a lot slower then expected. Will get back to you guys as time goes on about that. That will attract new miners as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Keep shakin those nut trees! The harder it is to get a nut the more the nut is worth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon we will beat that evil macadamia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !:
> http://most-expensive.com/nut


Very sound advice, and duly noted.

This is the first coin I've caught on with from the very beginning. And subsequently the community surrounding it.

Naturally I have high hopes, so I'm going to hold on for the ride!


----------



## Mailman377

Wonder if I should point my miner to this again. Just not so confident this coin will take off like people are saying it will.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Wonder if I should point my miner to this again. Just not so confident this coin will take off like people are saying it will.


Its always a risk. But what are you really risking but a power bill. Nicer then the stock market at least lol.

But really tho if everyone keeps saying it will and people continue to jump on and support then it has no choice but to explode


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Its always a risk. But what are you really risking but a power bill. Nicer then the stock market at least lol.
> 
> But really tho if everyone keeps saying it will and people continue to jump on and support then it has no choice but to explode


I couldn't agree more, if enough of us believe in the product and the long term vision of this coin and refuse to sell our coins cheap, than we force Nut Law to become a reality. Another thing that will help the value of this coin will be some real world uses for the coin, but I believe it will all come with time. We all need to be prepared in our minds, this is probably not going to be a straight shot to the top, miners will come, go and come again, net hash will fluctuate up and down as times go along. The key will be the core people who stick with the coin through it all, they're the ones who will be rewarded the most.


----------



## revro

wrong topic


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Its always a risk. But what are you really risking but a power bill. Nicer then the stock market at least lol.
> 
> But really tho if everyone keeps saying it will and people continue to jump on and support then it has no choice but to explode


Well I have free electricity so the only thing I need is the ROI on any new hardware I buy.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Well I have free electricity so the only thing I need is the ROI on any new hardware I buy.


Free electric is always good. Wish I was there with you on that one.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Free electric is always good. Wish I was there with you on that one.


Free until my folks figure it out.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Free until my folks figure it out.


If you have any significant mining operation (and by that I mean even a couple of decent GPUs going 24/7) - they'll figure it out about 30-60 days from now when they're scratching their head and wondering how they jumped 10% in power consumption.









I got pretty lucky in this regard since I decomissioned 3 servers two months ago (2 virtualized and one just terminated completely) - so my server room dropped standard consumption by about 600-700 watts... dropped two 280x's and a 6950 in there... and voila - consumption only went up by about 250W.









Of course, the two 7970's humming away in my house are all on me... but that's cool. At least my wife is on board (seeing what my BTC holdings I mined in 2011 are worth now went a long way to convincing her)... so I don't have to hear about how our power bill is still a couple hundred even in the winter!


----------



## Mailman377

All that's been going 24/7 is a 7950(undervolted) and a 270x since the end of December. Im only doing 1 Mh/s between them. I could do more, but I don't want the extra heat nor do I want to kill them.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> All that's been going 24/7 is a 7950(undervolted) and a 270x since the end of December. Im only doing 1 Mh/s between them. I could do more, but I don't want the extra heat nor do I want to kill them.


LOL! Are you sure you don't mean them kill you?


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> LOL! Are you sure you don't mean them kill you?


If you mean by my folks, no. Worst thatll happen is that they'll give me the usual "just be sure to turn the lights off when you leave a room, or dont use the washing machine during peak times". Not sure when the bill comes in. For all I know they already paid for it not caring in the slightest.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> If you mean by my folks, no. Worst thatll happen is that they'll give me the usual "just be sure to turn the lights off when you leave a room, or dont use the washing machine during peak times". Not sure when the bill comes in. For all I know they already paid for it not caring in the slightest.


Well, keep crackin' some nuts, I hope we all make a lot of money one of these days.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Its always a risk. But what are you really risking but a power bill. Nicer then the stock market at least lol.
> 
> But really tho if everyone keeps saying it will and people continue to jump on and support then it has no choice but to explode


Question: Are you still mining on nut.bitember, or have you gone solo? I noticed something odd a little bit ago, I added CryptoPool and Bitember's total hash together and came up with 54.73 and at the same time it was being reported that there's a total Net Hash of 96.81, in order for that to be true, there has to be a ton of solo miners out there. I also have noticed that you haven't been seeming to add to your numbers on the Top 25 Blockfinder list, and you're not the only one, I don't see the dev.'s numbers going up either. It's all just a curiosity, I've been trying to figure out how the * "1billion hamburgers sold" can be true, because when I added the total number of coins generated off that same list, I didn't even reach 200M and I don't see CryptoPool making up the rest.

I got my answer to this question over on the official site, Nutpool has half the coin's total Hash, I was unaware of them.

*In order to understand the reference to the "1 billion hamburgers sold" comment, you have to be old enough to remember the old McDonald's signs where they used to tell you approximately how many had been sold. It started out in the millions, but as McDonald's grew and grew, they started selling hamburgers so fast that they couldn't keep up with sign updates and did away with the tally on on their signs.

I have a semi related question. I have noted what I consider to be a flaw in all cryptocurrencies, in that I don't understand why there is an upper limit to the number of coins to be published? Forgive me for being a noob miner, but I have learned that coins can and will be lost because most of them are stored upon some sort of electronic medium and especially in the case of standard HDD's, they fail or computers have been gotten rid of. There have been untold numbers of Bitcoins lost in this manner and so it would seem the logical thing to do if you are planning for a long term existence of a coin to account for this loss by allowing some mining into perpetuity, that way once the peak number is reached there would be a certain number of coins produced to insure their continued existence, after-all, you don't see any standard currency stopping production once their distribution limit has been reached, they continue systematic destruction of old bills and the printing of new to makeup for those intentionally destroyed and inadvertently destroyed.

Just some random thoughts and wondered if you might have some on the subjects?


----------



## dmfree88

Yes alot of the net hash seems to be solo. The hashrate is still low enough for small farms to get some solo nut on







.

I actually have been paying back some immediate debt at the moment i took a loan to get a new 270x. Will be paid off In a couple days and ill be back on nut. My cpu is still mining nut but it keeps disconnecting and failing over i keep having to reset i only got like 5k nut in like 4 days haha. I feel bad being the club founder and not fully being on nut but i took advantage of btc prices when they were higher and took a small loan thats already almost paid back so i will be back on nut soon and have a 270x to backup my 7870.

You will see my weak hashpower resume soon with a little more force







. Fedex says tuesday. Longest shipment ive ever waited for. Loan should be paid before then tho so should be back on nut this weekend full force







.

Anyways yeah the amount of nuts out were mostly earned during release by solo miners im sure. Plus there was another pool that had a bunch of miners at first but they shut it down. Now this new pool has issues im going to try to personally get a hold of the pool owner see if we can find a solution.

Im sad to be missing nut for a few days since it likely would be worth more in the future then what im doing now. But i will be back asap


----------



## Roulette Run

I understand, I'm ordering 5 new 270x come next Tuesday when the money for my Student Loan comes in, I'm 52 and a full time student. lol That's gonna pump up the hash and allow me to stop the cudamining I'm doing now. I've got one Sapphire R9 270X which I'm getting 444Kh/s on with a 2% error rate on, I don't think that's too bad, but it blows my two GTX650Ti Boost cards away. Counting the days down is killing me and I know it'll be worse once the order is made. lol


----------



## dmfree88

Oh it is. I saved forever then got close before starting nutcoin. Just finally finishing off the purchase. I cant wait for the 270x tho its gonna be sweet. My current 7870 is a hog. Goin nuts waiting for it, took forever for btc to clear now fedex is taking forever







. Big bold red letters say packages delayed due to weather. Just hoping it shows up early


----------



## Mailman377

Just wondering if my current setup is fine as far as airflow/temps/positioning is concerned.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Just wondering if my current setup is fine as far as airflow/temps/positioning is concerned.


I think it looks fine, the biology text book under the Mobo is a nice touch. lol I commented on a picture the other day just because there were video cards that just seemed to be hanging in space only supported by the power cables and I think they were R9 280X and at $400.00+ per card, that was scary to me, but you've got everything on nice stable surfaces with plenty of room for air flow. I don't see any major problems, just make sure you do an anti-static touch on something metal before fooling with your parts, especially in the winter.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Just wondering if my current setup is fine as far as airflow/temps/positioning is concerned.


After a second and better look at your pictures, I do find one thing a little curious, it looks like you've got three PCIe 16x slots on that mobo and with the fan you've got blowing on your system, I don't think you'd have a cooling problem on your cards even if you put your remote card in the closest slot to your mounted GPU. That's just my personal preference though and what I would do personally, but it won't improve your setup in any tangible way.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> After a second and better look at your pictures, I do find one thing a little curious, it looks like you've got three PCIe 16x slots on that mobo and with the fan you've got blowing on your system, I don't think you'd have a cooling problem on your cards even if you put your remote card in the closest slot to your mounted GPU. That's just my personal preference though and what I would do personally, but it won't improve your setup in any tangible way.


I did that before and the heat that comes off the underside of the 270x would be sucked in by my 7950 and cause it to get hotter then I want it to be. The only solution is to turn my big fan to the highest level, but I cant sleep at night if I do that(I tried it once and it sucked.)


----------



## dmfree88

whoa there seems to be an issue with your 2nd gpu and temps. Something may be wrong there. Seems a bad reading possibly shows crazy vrm readings. and temperature peak of 124 degrees? thats pretty high. something might be wrong there try using msi afterburner or something to verify max temp does not reach that threshold. For some reason hwinfo64 seems to not be reading that card correctly. If it is exceeding even 90 degrees shut it down and figure out whats wrong. Not sure what could cause such high temps. Not sure whats safe for positioning your card/mobo either.

Just curious if anyone knows should a mobo out of case be raised up on something? Like when you use riser bolts to hold the mobo away from the case? Just curious if this is something that should be accounted for when running a mobo out of a case never thought about it till just now. The card though if those readings are correct is getting too hot! Everything seems like it should be fine though otherwise.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> whoa there seems to be an issue with your 2nd gpu and temps. Something may be wrong there. Seems a bad reading possibly shows crazy vrm readings. and temperature peak of 124 degrees? thats pretty high. something might be wrong there try using msi afterburner or something to verify max temp does not reach that threshold. For some reason hwinfo64 seems to not be reading that card correctly. If it is exceeding even 90 degrees shut it down and figure out whats wrong. Not sure what could cause such high temps. Not sure whats safe for positioning your card/mobo either.
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows should a mobo out of case be raised up on something? Like when you use riser bolts to hold the mobo away from the case? Just curious if this is something that should be accounted for when running a mobo out of a case never thought about it till just now. The card though if those readings are correct is getting too hot! Everything seems like it should be fine though otherwise.


I've seen all kinds of them appearing to run sitting directly on the Mobo box, the purpose of the lugs under the board in the case is to prevent it from shorting out the board against the case from all the solder/component tips sticking out the back of the board, it's not a cooling thing.


----------



## Mailman377

Its just the sensors being incorrect. Cause my card would of been killed within the first few minutes I got it since GPU-Z was reading that there was 1.65v running through it, but yeah it was 71 75 at the highest when they were put next to each other and not separated.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Its just the sensors being incorrect. Cause my card would of been killed within the first few minutes I got it since GPU-Z was reading that there was 1.65v running through it, but yeah it was 71 75 at the highest when they were put next to each other and not separated.


Good glad your not peaking that high









Thanks roulette thats pretty much what i was wondering







.

Im sure for heavy vrm or cpu useage it should probably get some airflow back there (my socket/vrm have a rear fan) but otherwise probably more airflow outside of a case then in one anyways (for the back side anyways)


----------



## Mailman377

Do you think watercooling would be worth the investment? Its something ive been considering for the past week since the hot Arizona days arent that far off and I know for a fact that I wont be able to mine during the summer since itll just be too hot to do so.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Its just the sensors being incorrect. Cause my card would of been killed within the first few minutes I got it since GPU-Z was reading that there was 1.65v running through it, but yeah it was 71 75 at the highest when they were put next to each other and not separated.


I have 75c written into my .bat file in cgminer as my target temperature and it's not too high and I've never seen my temp. go above 71, even when reducing my fan speed to 60%. This article might help a little to find out what the normal temp. is for your card and for your R9 270X, it appears that 75c is right there for that card under load: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290x_review_benchmarks,11.html


----------



## dmfree88

Those are with standard ambient temps tho not 100plus arizona weather. Might just have to undervolt and maybe even underclock them to keep temps down. Might lose hashpower but atleast ur still mining and you could always upgrade air coolers too. Arctic has a few good gpu coolers that should keep u cool enough under any ambients


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Those are with standard ambient temps tho not 100plus arizona weather. Might just have to undervolt and maybe even underclock them to keep temps down. Might lose hashpower but atleast ur still mining and you could always upgrade air coolers too. Arctic has a few good gpu coolers that should keep u cool enough under any ambients


Yeah! It's literally freezing here right now, actually, it's 22F at the moment and it was -7 this morning when I got up and barring a summer like the summer before last, 95F is a smoker here, we don't usually see more than 14-21 days above 90F per year, what is bad here v. where you guys are is the humidity, 90% or higher humidity is common here and what that does is to prevent your perspiration from evaporating and keeping your body cooler. They humidity doesn't really affect computer parts though, heat on the other hand... I used to work doing commercial HVAC and companies start getting real nervous when the AC goes down in their server rooms. lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Yeah! It's *literally freezing here right now, actually, it's 22F* at the moment and it was -7 this morning when I got up and barring a summer like the summer before last, 95F is a smoker here, we don't usually see more than 14-21 days above 90F per year, what is bad here v. where you guys are is the humidity, 90% or higher humidity is common here and what that does is to prevent your perspiration from evaporating and keeping your body cooler. They humidity doesn't really affect computer parts though, heat on the other hand... I used to work doing commercial HVAC and companies start getting real nervous when the AC goes down in their server rooms. lol


Pfff... try adding a minus sign in front of that 22, we had a couple days like that here this week. Welcome to Canada.







-5C would be a beautiful and warm day here... soon enough we should be getting those days though come Spring.

As for watercooling though, I just put an H320 on my CPU a month or so ago and love it, nice and quiet plus I gained 0.3 GHz, while temperatures dropped 20C. (4.4 GHz @ 80C, now 4.7 GHz @ 60C) I definitely think it's worth it, I'm hoping sometime to watercool my 290, then my system should be nice and quiet.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Pfff... try adding a minus sign in front of that 22, we had a couple days like that here this week. Welcome to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -5C would be a beautiful and warm day here... soon enough we should be getting those days though come Spring.
> 
> As for watercooling though, I just put an H320 on my CPU a month or so ago and love it, nice and quiet plus I gained 0.3 GHz, while temperatures dropped 20C. (4.4 GHz @ 80C, now 4.7 GHz @ 60C) I definitely think it's worth it, I'm hoping sometime to watercool my 290, then my system should be nice and quiet.


I want no part of your Canadian winters, I had a -17F day two weeks ago and I hate it. You're talking to a guy who could move to South Florida, never see snow again in his life and be quite happy about it.







That being said, water and electronic components make me very nervous, that's the reason I've got a Nactua NH-D14 CPU cooler on this system. I love it, but unless I go back to overclocking, its not really needed.


----------



## Roulette Run

It's amazing, a week ago we seemed to be holding about steady around 34 Net Hash, today the net hash has been swinging up and down by 30.







I've been sitting here crying because it seems the days of the easy difficulty are gone, but if all goes well, I'll be remembering even these days as the glory days of mining this coin a year or two from now. I just wish I had the equipment I'll have a couple weeks from now, a couple weeks ago, I'd be sitting on xxM insted of xM right now.







I was sitting here dreaming about how hard it would be to hold onto these coins if they became worth even $.50, let alone the $1.00 projected four years from now. That might would take some very serious willpower, but it'd be a nice problem to have.


----------



## dmfree88

Ya i thought about that myself. Sure gonna be hard but if it keeps goin and i almost forget about it. Maybe it will be easier lol. Just gotta not focus on the exchange and more on the future


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, I got frustrated at how the exchange pricing crept back up - I shouldn't be because the earlier phase of almost any coins is pump-n-dump. I think the removal of the 50K transfer limit is a good one - but one that should be noted for this coin as it's misleading - similar to DOGE saying there's an upper limit of 900B when there actually isn't (although I like that in reality... I think building in a small amount of inflation after the initial 'gold rush' period is going to be a vital part of whatever comes out on top. In any case, I just pulled my NUT from the exchange so I'll mine a little more from time to time - and probably stop around 15-20M and just throw the wallet on a thumbdrive and stick it in my safe for a couple years... then dig it out and see if I'm rich or if I just have an extra thumb drive.









It was questioned previously (I believe by Roulette Run, but I'm too lazy to go back a page and check right now) the deflationary nature of these coins ans why it was that way. Basically, the original design of Bitcoin as defined in Satoshi's original papers were designed around Gold. That's why it's called 'mining' and that's why it was set at a fixed amount and why mining becomes more and more difficult as time goes on. It's basically a digital analogy of a precious metal (or fossil fuel) on earth - there's a fixed amount and as more and more of it is mined - it becomes more difficult and more expensive to get the remainder out of the ground and into the market.

The real problem with this is twofold as I see it. First of all the beauty and backbone of a crypto currency is the network - and if you're eventually hoping that miners will run multi-TH/s rigs _for transaction fees only_ you're betting on the losing horse IMO. Secondarily, in the world of PM's there is very little permanent loss - sure there is some industrial consumption (Silver/Platinum/Palladium) and some semi-permanent loss (gold on audio cables, ports, connectors, fillings, etc..) by and large once it's mined it stays in existence. The ownership changes, but even if it's made into jewelry or plated on silverware or electronics - it's still there, it's just not always cost effective to get back into a pure form.

With cryptos, once it's lost - it's gone forever. All of the hard drives that crashed without a usable backup, forgotten encryption pass-phrases, or transfers to invalid addresses... are completely gone as if they never existed. This makes everything left worth more, and is fantastic for a store of value - but it doesn't help with actual adoption (just provides incentive for hording).

The second issue I see is more of an exchange issue rather than an intrinsic flaw in crypto currencies. That being that fiat is familiar and _flexible_ - sure that is part of the reason people like me would rather not have too much and instead own metals, real estate, cryptocoins, etc... but on the other hand it exacerbates (and exaggerates) the deflationary aspects of cryptos. As fiat is inflationary in almost every aspect - it makes things comfortable for people (i.e. in general as things cost more money, people have more money - even if just because each unit is worth less).

If you apply a crypto-only system, I think people will be readily disturbed if not depressed by the fact that things actually get cheaper (or seem to) but their net worth also declines (numerically at least). Say your salary is paid in BTC... you're hired for a job at a salary of 100BTC per year ($80K). Not factoring in speculation and it's effect, unless your employer wants to give you a raise every year equal to the deflationary increase in value of BTC - your salary will constantly decrease over time. It will still be $80K/year equivalent, but the next year your salary will only be 50BTC, and the year after that 25BTC, and so on. Your buying power won't change - a car which cost 25-30BTC in that first year will only cost 12.5-15BTC in the second... and so on.

I just really don't see most of the people in the world being able to wrap their head around that concept easily. On the other hand if there's no cap - and the increase per year after the initial bulk of mining has ceased is set at a fixed 2.5% per year increase... not the coin is very slightly inflationary (but still possibly less than the users local fiat). So that same person can simply continue to have a salary of 100BTC... each year they'll have a tiny loss of buying power - but this also allows for new people to adopt the currency without creating a spike in value, and additionally creates a small value-add for that employer (i.e. it costs 2.5% less raw materials/sales/whatever to pay the same salary). Eventually, the employee in question will want a raise to say 120BTC but then the cycle starts again.

This is what people are used to and what I think is a prerequisite for broad adoption. Maybe in the distant future people will be fine with their savings growing in buying power rapidly, but the numerical balance in their accounts remaining the same or reducing slightly - just like they won't have a problem having a net worth of 2 coins... because a new home only costs 1.25 of them... and milk only costs .000000001 of a coin. I definitely don't think that will be in my lifetime however - and possibly it's just something built into most of us and will never change.

-END NOVEL-
(sorry for the wall of text... I dig socioeconomic philosophy and kinda went off there).


----------



## ccRicers

BTC is still very much in a speculative and price discovery phase- the current value of Bitcoin at exchanges is also supported by speculators who believe what it may be worth some time in the _future_- not just for use today. It's still very much in its infancy so we cannot expect that BTC price phenomenon to hold forever if adoption rate grows. In fact, Bitcoin's price changes have been less drastic and more stable since it started in 2009.



Similar to this graph, I think cryptos are somewhere in the 5% adoption rate for the US. At the saturation point, like 80% the utility of the product doesn't change as much and will be very flexible to use without any strong motivation to hold or hoard as we do now. Then it becomes easier to use it directly as currency.

Once it reaches saturation, it could become as stable as the dollar or euro. I mean, when the average Joe is able to pay the supermarket or their landlord in BTC, would you worry a lot about how much that BTC would be a year from now? Put another way, why would I buy a computer part now if I know something better for the same value will inevitably come out? Because it's something I want at the moment.

I think the bigger obstacle for people to wrap their minds around would be, in countries that normally use one currency, suddenly living in a dual-currency country. It's like a country with no strong preference to either imperial or metric, and you'd have to memorize common conversions between both just to make sure the measurements are accurate.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Similar to this graph, I think cryptos are somewhere in the 5% adoption rate for the US. At the saturation point, like 80% the utility of the product doesn't change as much and will be very flexible to use without any strong motivation to hold or hoard as we do now. Then it becomes easier to use it directly as currency.
> 
> Once it reaches saturation, it could become as stable as the dollar or euro. I mean, when the average Joe is able to pay the supermarket or their landlord in BTC, would you worry a lot about how much that BTC would be a year from now? Put another way, why would I buy a computer part now if I know something better for the same value will inevitably come out? Because it's something I want at the moment.


But this cannot be the case in actual use... it could only be as stable as the dollar (or any other inflationary currency... i.e. fiat) if there were an increasing supply. It doesn't matter if people hold it or not - the simple fact is that every year coins will disappear from existence forever - so even if no one else wanted any BTC for buying something... each unit will _necessarily_ amount to a higher equivalent in fiat. This will _directly encourage_ hoarding... just like it does for PMs, fine art, etc... scarcity increases value of held commodities... it has to by design.

For example... say we get to that 80% adoption - and say no new people will ever want to adopt BTC at that point. Regardless the supply will contract every time a wallet is lost - or a person decides to hoard for whatever reason (although there is really only one - asset appreciation). If the amount of total commercial volume is the same - or worse increasing - the unit-value will have to likewise increase at the same rate.

Simply put - if $100M of transactions is occuring when there are 21M coins - the value of each coin will be $4.76... if the volume remains constant but the available coins drops by 50% - the remaining coins in circulation must represent a value of $9.52 each. If they do not then the allowable _volume_ must be reduced - so now there can be only $50M worth of transaction volume.

I understand your point about hoarding - but simply put (and to respond to your analogy directly) if the hardware being released every month is TWICE as powerful, but the same price as what is available today... yep, I will _definitely wait_ and buy as far down the road as possible. The only time this would change is if the current thing is so much more than I will ever require... then I don't care any more.

So in other words... if BTC has a value of $10M/ea... yep, I won't care about hoarding them... because I am so freakin' rich I can actually diversify into a ton of other areas and just keep a BTC or two for actual use.


----------



## dmfree88

With how much things have changed in the last year with btc who knows







. Its crazy right now though. Business is booming across the board for all coins. Especially with tigerdirect and others accepting btc payments

About the xfer cap with nutcoin. For some reason its not working correctly on the wallet side. Seems to work with pools but the dev is working on the fix. Better to assume there is one as it should be working properly soon and people have had nutcoins stuck on pools after exceeding 50k. Over time this limit will be increased and should be working soon.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ahh, Nutcoin got an update









Hopefully I can get some cheap Nuts. I just sold a few million last night and now I'm regretting it.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Ahh, Nutcoin got an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get some cheap Nuts. I just sold a few million last night and now I'm regretting it.


what update? new version or what? i downloaded it again but it seems to be same client version


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> BTC is still very much in a speculative and price discovery phase- the current value of Bitcoin at exchanges is also supported by speculators who believe what it may be worth some time in the _future_- not just for use today. It's still very much in its infancy so we cannot expect that BTC price phenomenon to hold forever if adoption rate grows. In fact, Bitcoin's price changes have been less drastic and more stable since it started in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to this graph, I think cryptos are somewhere in the 5% adoption rate for the US. At the saturation point, like 80% the utility of the product doesn't change as much and will be very flexible to use without any strong motivation to hold or hoard as we do now. Then it becomes easier to use it directly as currency.
> 
> Once it reaches saturation, it could become as stable as the dollar or euro. I mean, when the average Joe is able to pay the supermarket or their landlord in BTC, would you worry a lot about how much that BTC would be a year from now? Put another way, why would I buy a computer part now if I know something better for the same value will inevitably come out? Because it's something I want at the moment.
> 
> I think the bigger obstacle for people to wrap their minds around would be, in countries that normally use one currency, suddenly living in a dual-currency country. It's like a country with no strong preference to either imperial or metric, and you'd have to memorize common conversions between both just to make sure the measurements are accurate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> But this cannot be the case in actual use... it could only be as stable as the dollar (or any other inflationary currency... i.e. fiat) if there were an increasing supply. It doesn't matter if people hold it or not - the simple fact is that every year coins will disappear from existence forever - so even if no one else wanted any BTC for buying something... each unit will _necessarily_ amount to a higher equivalent in fiat. This will _directly encourage_ hoarding... just like it does for PMs, fine art, etc... scarcity increases value of held commodities... it has to by design.
> 
> For example... say we get to that 80% adoption - and say no new people will ever want to adopt BTC at that point. Regardless the supply will contract every time a wallet is lost - or a person decides to hoard for whatever reason (although there is really only one - asset appreciation). If the amount of total commercial volume is the same - or worse increasing - the unit-value will have to likewise increase at the same rate.


You guys are kind of onto what it is I'm saying, however, I'm not advocating a drastic change in the difficulty curve over time, I'm just advocating a built-in and never ending replacement percentage for coins to be able to be mined forever to account for the natural loss of the coins to help maintain a stable value for the coins over time. Let's say that it's determined that there is a 3% yearly natural loss of coins through all the means mentioned earlier, at the end of the natural "S" curve in mining difficulty over time, instead of nearly flattening out, it would be made into a gentle upward slope forever just to maintain the 92,000,000,000 coins in supply forever, provided someone wants to continue to mine them at high difficulty and a relatively stable price per coin. IDK, maybe I've got the graph thing wrong, maybe it drops back to the bottom and goes straight across. I'm not an economist, I just know what I see as a flaw and bringing an idea(s) to the table.

ccRicers, I'm in complete agreement with you regarding the current adoption rate and I mentioned something like this on the Official Nutcoin thread yesterday. I was actually relating it to the number of current scrypt miners total in the world and I'd be surprised if the number is 500k and maybe closer to 250k, it's a little hard to gauge, but they're complaining about our net hash/difficulty not rising. I was pointing out the limited supply of miners v. all the different scrypt coins out there, and you know some of the big guys like Litecoin have a lot of them in their pocket, that being said, it is my belief that not only are we in the infancy of cryptocurrency adoption, we are also in the infancy of cryptocurrency mining, both sides are beginning to gain steam though and if a person hasn't jumped in yet, I think now is the time, because there's going to be riches to be made. I also know that I see a lot of buzz on different feeds I get on my Google+ account surrounding the Bitcoin model, not for the coin itself, but the decentralized nature of how it was implemented and using that in various other ventures.

I'm not sure that any of the coins currently in existence in their plan of implementation is the one that will render all others obsolete, but I know that if I'm in the game when it starts, I've got a chance at finding it early and making a lot of money in the process, but if you're on the outside looking in... you lose. I'm convinced that the relatively few thousand that are in this game will find themselves in the middle of an adoption explosion and if you use the Nutcoin graph, cryprocurrency adoption as a whole is in about the same place on the graph as Nutcoin is or maybe just slightly ahead, but still very, very young with almost limitless room for expansion. That's why I'm here and mining.


----------



## revro

hmm nuts seems to gone nuts. i had 4 days ago 75+k for 12h of mining, now it seems barely 30k (15,2k for 6h)and total mining hash is 100MH, days ago it was 100GH just like doge.
grrr why did i switched to doge for the past few days. ou well i will mine few days to get myself 200-250k nuts alltogether and then forget them for 10 years








best
revro


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm nuts seems to gone nuts. i had 4 days ago 75+k for 12h of mining, now it seems barely 30k (15,2k for 6h)and total mining hash is 100MH, days ago it was 100GH just like doge.
> grrr why did i switched to doge for the past few days. ou well i will mine few days to get myself 200-250k nuts alltogether and then forget them for 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best
> revro


I don't think it's possible to continually chase the most profitable coin to mine, all you have to do is watch the CoinWarz site for a few hours and you will see coins be at the top of the list, but in a few hours, they're way down in the middle. I think the key is to find a coin that you believe in while it's young, jump on it and stay on it for awhile until you have a good supply of coins built up and go stick your flash drive with your wallet on it someplace safe until the price goes up to a point you feel comfortable selling at, then if you need to buy equipment or pay bills, go get on a coin that seems to be fairly stable and make the money you need to make for the here and now and once that issue is satisfied, try going back to the one you were mining for totally speculative purposes or find another new start up that seems to have a good plan and follow it. At the moment, Nutcoin is my horse and I plan on riding it for some time yet, but I'm going to be purchasing new equipment next week and I should be able to get 6 R9 270's up and running, for a couple weeks to a month I might put all my hash onto Nutcoin, because I want to get my holdings up to xxM, today I will cross 4M coins and so I've got a little ways to go, but with a good supply, if the coin ever were to reach $.50, I could let a few million go to have some serious walking around cash while I wait to see if it will make it to that magical $1.00 level, because if that happens, my kids and I won't have to worry bout much from that point on (provided we don't get stupid drunk with the cash). Once I have that basic stash established though, then I will spin some of my hash off to see if I can make some immediate money. That's my plan and I'm sticking to it. I'm a Nutcoin guy for the foreseeable future though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Earlier today I was reading an interesting thread over on bitcointalk.org and the guy had done some research into the profitability of cloud mining Bitcoin, or buying hash rate on contract from a mining farm and I have to admit that I had considered it before I happened to stumble onto Nutcoin just by chance. Yes, I'm a noob miner and Nutcoin is the only coin I've ever mined up until this point, but that's beside the point and I digress; it turns out that after buying several shares in this farm, he was making no money, because of Bitcoin's current difficulty in mining. These farms sell you 12 mos. contracts for x dollars and you have their use for 12 mos. the problem is Bitcoin's mining difficulty is doubling monthly because of where it is on it's "S" curve, so if nobody is mining Bitcoin profitably except these farm owners, what happens when nobody is mining Bitcoin? Or does the drop in mining force Bitcoin's value to rise to where it's once again profitable with the current technology available to mine with? But what happens if Bitcoin's value plateaus right where it's at for an extended period and it doesn't become profitable to mine with current technology and could this same thing happen to all these various altcoins we see today, because while these various coins have tinkered with the basic Bitcoin model by adjusting things such as the total number of coins to be made available and such, they still all are patterned upon Bitcoin's basic difficulty "S" curve. Is that going to be a fatal flaw in the design? It's just my thoughts and I'd love to hear some other opinions.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I don't think it is necessarily a 'fatal flaw' but it could definitely be an injurious one. That's what I was alluding to in my earlier posts on the matter of value as it pertains to a hard limit to mined blocks. With the difficulty getting higher and higher as the reward drops off the par value per unit *must* increase dramatically to make it worth it. This has already been observed in the BTC realm where ASICs which cost thousands of dollars were made worthless in a very short period of time (months at most) to the point that the ROI became $0. Before that point it was simply much more profitable to sell the ASIC itself on the open market (even if this was for a loss compared to the intial investment) rather than keep it and see it's resale value become $0 along with the mining rewards.

So I guess it begs the question - when there are no more block rewards, who is going to pay the exorbitant prices for the hardware required to mine for transaction fees alone? Obviously, a few whales in whatever crypto it is will continue to do so (at least until they completely divest their holdings) but who else will do it. Even if the hardware is completely depreciated and the cost of electricity is nominal - if it takes $25/mo in utilities just to make $15-20 in micro-fractions of coins... will anyone consider it worth it?

I guess the idea for most is that the mining won't be necessary as all of the millions of wallets (hopefully at least) will guarantee that it is still worthwhile for at least a few miners to compete for transactions - but that will again return the coin's status to that of a newborn crypto - i.e. extremely susceptible to 51% attacks and blockchain hard-forks. Unless I'm missing something obvious and significant, I see most coins loosing their validity (as currency at least) just at or soon after reaching their hard cap.

It may simply be an academic argument anyway considering that even currencies backed by major economies tend to have a life-expectancy of quite a bit less than 100 years or so. It would be reasonable to assume that a crypto currency (which is faster, more lightweight, and more easily transferred to another currency) would have an even shorter run before obsolescence - maybe as little as 5-10 years even for one that's almost universally adopted.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB




----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*


Works for me... Cool!


----------



## revro

hmm ok its not as bad as i thought. few days ago i got 95k for 18 hours of mining and today i got 55k for 15 hours. i thought i would net just 20-25k, will mine another one and half hour before going to bed

best
revro


----------



## dmfree88

Everyone please read the original post and take the Nut Oath. We all shall be rewarded







. The illumiNUTi has spoken.



Im finally pulling in some nuts again







. STILL waiting for my 2nd card though. sad i paid off the loan to get it before it arrived haha.

Nutgoal : 1 billion. Expected: Forever from now, hehe







.


----------



## revro

why do i need to have auto deposit set below 25k when 50k is the problem limit? i mean i cant mine enough that i would hit 50k so soon after getting 25k
i have set limit to 25k and i always get around 25xxx something nuts

best
revro


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> why do i need to have auto deposit set below 25k when 50k is the problem limit? i mean i cant mine enough that i would hit 50k so soon after getting 25k
> i have set limit to 25k and i always get around 25xxx something nuts
> 
> best
> revro


I don't think you have to, I think 25k was a suggested mark and not a "have to" number. The question is; do you feel safer holding your own nuts, or somebody else holding them for you?







I don't really think there's anything stopping you from setting your auto payout to 50k, but that is the max.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> hmm ok its not as bad as i thought. few days ago i got 95k for 18 hours of mining and today i got 55k for 15 hours. i thought i would net just 20-25k, will mine another one and half hour before going to bed
> 
> best
> revro


Read post #4 in this thread (first page). Yes, sometimes your actual payout will exceed whatever you have your auto-payout set to and the lower number is to give you breathing space against the cap. For instance; I've go my payout set at 25k, but I've seen payouts as high as +27k, so, if you set it at exactly 50k, it gives you no cushion for an overpay.


----------



## dmfree88

Correct the 25k is mostly for a gpu farm that might make a bunch more nuts before payout. Lower hashrates can probably set to like 40k without worry. So long as the pool doesnt delay any payouts







. If you exceed 50k on the pool u may have to contact the pool owner to manual payout seperate amounts. At least until pool owners set any payout over 50k to be split into multiple payouts.


----------



## Mailman377




----------



## dmfree88

Looks like we got nutcoin being backed by www.swelen.com.... Seem to have a great plan in store for nutcoin







. More info coming soon as I continue to speak with them







.

The current plan really for advertisement by them is not focused on the people itself. Which is why you don't see any giveaways hosted by dmx or anything. There plan is to get solid supporters. People who plan to stick around for a long time. and solid services to hold nut together. They are currently working on a new nextgen exchange that will be released and marketed in over 15 countries. They are also building a nutcoin foundation that will continue to help support nutcoin through-out. Theres also plans in store for integrated buying tools similar to pay-pal for btc/ltc/nutcoin. The goal is to release these things surrounded with nutcoin. If the merchant tools come out based around nutcoin then people will use/support nutcoin.

They are currently working on huge long term plans. Nutcoin still in the baby stages showing some of its potential and plans are looking good







. Assuming they follow through with the plans (why wouldnt they im sure they have alot invested aswell) theres no reason we all wont be rich someday if we suck up and hold our nuts till then







.

Will post more info as i hear from the head honchos.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Looks like we got nutcoin being backed by www.swelen.com.... Seem to have a great plan in store for nutcoin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . More info coming soon as I continue to speak with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The current plan really for advertisement by them is not focused on the people itself. Which is why you don't see any giveaways hosted by dmx or anything. There plan is to get solid supporters. People who plan to stick around for a long time. and solid services to hold nut together. They are currently working on a new nextgen exchange that will be released and marketed in over 15 countries. They are also building a nutcoin foundation that will continue to help support nutcoin through-out. Theres also plans in store for integrated buying tools similar to pay-pal for btc/ltc/nutcoin. The goal is to release these things surrounded with nutcoin. If the merchant tools come out based around nutcoin then people will use/support nutcoin.
> 
> They are currently working on huge long term plans. Nutcoin still in the baby stages showing some of its potential and plans are looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Assuming they follow through with the plans (why wouldnt they im sure they have alot invested aswell) theres no reason we all wont be rich someday if we suck up and hold our nuts till then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Will post more info as i hear from the head honchos.


I love what I'm hearing and I've got an idea I'm going to try to work on tonight, I'm going to see if I can't Photoshop an image using our coin and the slogan "Nutcoin Is Coming" written on it and if we can get our peeps to begin posting it in obvious places, we might be able to increase the buzz.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

We gotta do something to hype up Nutcoins again. Exchange rates are dropping and hash rates are falling.


----------



## dmfree88

Im actually enjoying it. I missed out on sone low diff hashing. Saving nuts







. Take it week by week not day by day were doing amazing. There will be moments of decline so long as our base foundation of nut followers continue to increase were good. We almost dont want hype as the people who tend to follow hype will just as quickly leave. We need to gain more miners that see the big picture. Show people what nut has to offer like anti scarcity for instance. Btc is like gold there will never be enough for everyone. Nutcoin is like the dollar its expected to be much more wide spread and useable. People need to hear about the potential so we can build a solid foundation.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> We gotta do something to hype up Nutcoins again. Exchange rates are dropping and hash rates are falling.


Don't get too jumpy, it's the weekend and I'll bet there are peeps out there who take their systems down to game on them or clean the dust out of them. I'm actually enjoying the easy coins. I wouldn't mind at least another three weeks with the difficulty right around 1.0 +/- a few. It's my belief that there's going to come a day that we look back and call this the glory days of mining Nutcoin.


----------



## Mailman377

Anyone have an idea when Nut will be pushed to get on cryptsy?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> We gotta do something to hype up Nutcoins again. Exchange rates are dropping and hash rates are falling.


Yeah, I'm not really worried as pretty much the same thing happened with DOGE as near as I can tell from the charts. Basically, all that really means is that the pump-n-dumpers have moved on to some other coin.. perhaps the ironically named 'UltraCoin' which would have been much better marketed as the 'Ultra*FAIL*Coin' trading under UFC as opposed to UTC... after all the _other_ UFC is wildly successful as a franchise so perhaps they could have jumped on that bandwagon.

I actually used to have some respect for Bumface (at least as a mod on BTC-e - obviously never met him in person) but that launch was a complete debacle and it really seems like it will die a swift death.. but hey at least the 2M premine and the upfront investment in BTC should have made someone happy.









To me nutcoin has almost no prospects of survival on it's own merits - as I consider the whole 'nutlaw' bit to be seriously ridiculous and there's really nothing else unique about it at all. However, I'm more invested in it (at least mining-wise) than any other coin with the exception of DOGE simply because I love the humble beginnings aspect. The fact that it had a relatively smooth launch despite having fewer than 7 (IIRC) pages of posts on the announcement thread, no pre-mine bonanza for the 'select few', and quiet mining and exchange so far - plus the love it's gotten here in this thread... means I just want it to win no matter what.









I was going to back off for awhile and mine POT or Vertcoin or something more profitable at the moment - but for the sake of NUT I will just throw everything I have at this coin again for a week or so. 50M coins has a nice ring to it I think.









EDIT: Holy crap you weren't kidding about the drop-off. I might add my miner at home to a different pool just to make sure it doesn't go sideways... when just my miners at the office represent >5% of the network hashrate and >35% of the pool hashrate... things are not looking as healthy as they need to be.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not really worried as pretty much the same thing happened with DOGE as near as I can tell from the charts. Basically, all that really means is that the pump-n-dumpers have moved on to some other coin.. perhaps the ironically named 'UltraCoin' which would have been much better marketed as the 'Ultra*FAIL*Coin' trading under UFC as opposed to UTC... after all the _other_ UFC is wildly successful as a franchise so perhaps they could have jumped on that bandwagon.
> 
> I actually used to have some respect for Bumface (at least as a mod on BTC-e - obviously never met him in person) but that launch was a complete debacle and it really seems like it will die a swift death.. but hey at least the 2M premine and the upfront investment in BTC should have made someone happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me nutcoin has almost no prospects of survival on it's own merits - as I consider the whole 'nutlaw' bit to be seriously ridiculous and there's really nothing else unique about it at all. However, I'm more invested in it (at least mining-wise) than any other coin with the exception of DOGE simply because I love the humble beginnings aspect. The fact that it had a relatively smooth launch despite having fewer than 7 (IIRC) pages of posts on the announcement thread, no pre-mine bonanza for the 'select few', and quiet mining and exchange so far - plus the love it's gotten here in this thread... means I just want it to win no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to back of for awhile and mine POT or Vertcoin or something more profitable at the moment - but for the sake of NUT I will just throw everything I have at this coin again for a week or so. 50M coins has a nice ring to it I think.


Wow! Yes, 50M does have a nice ring to it. I don't know if Doge is just kind of maturing as a coin or what, but the trading there seems to have kind of leveled off, but I can't say I've paid any attention to the other two you've mentioned. I'll tell you why I stick with Nutcoin, first I believe in its vision as a whole, but actually, how often do you get the chance to be in on the ground floor of something that has about as good a chance of taking off as any of the other coins I see out there, and besides, for those of us who have a few million of these coins, wouldn't it be terrible if they ever only got to be worth $.50?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Wow! Yes, 50M does have a nice ring to it. I don't know if Doge is just kind of maturing as a coin or what, but the trading there seems to have kind of leveled off, but I can't say I've paid any attention to the other two you've mentioned. I'll tell you why I stick with Nutcoin, first I believe in its vision as a whole, but actually, how often do you get the chance to be in on the ground floor of something that has about as good a chance of taking off as any of the other coins I see out there, and besides, for those of us who have a few million of these coins, wouldn't it be terrible if they ever only got to be worth $.50?


I think it would be just fine if they only ever got to $0.01/NUT... I'd still be able to buy a nice house on that actually (well, OK - *a* house - "nice" might be pushing it a bit). Since I've already got one of those... it will _definitely_ buy a nice car... several times nicer than the one I just bought - and I think it's very nice...

I think $0.50 might be overly optimistic... but hey, here's to hoping for that:


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap you weren't kidding about the drop-off. I might add my miner at home to a different pool just to make sure it doesn't go sideways... when just my miners at the office represent >5% of the network hashrate and >35% of the pool hashrate... things are not looking as healthy as they need to be.


Might just be a weekend thing.


----------



## Roulette Run

I finally got it finished tonight, please download this image and spa er.. I mean post it everywhere.


----------



## bond32

Have no idea if this coin will be profitable, but I'll give it a try. Seems with only 1 290x I don't stand a chance unless I start early...


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Have no idea if this coin will be profitable, but I'll give it a try. Seems with only 1 290x I don't stand a chance unless I start early...


It's very easy mining right now and your 290X is going to pull you in some good coin.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

in 4 years time I could be rich


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> in 4 years time I could be rich


Amen, brother... or sister, I'm getting ready to cross the 5M mark sometime tonight.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Amen, brother... or sister, I'm getting ready to cross the 5M mark sometime tonight.


Congratz









If you guys are ready for the coin to be more well known I can pump it back to 150 or more


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Amen, brother... or sister, I'm getting ready to cross the 5M mark sometime tonight.


I see u im stemc1981 do u have 290x and what core and mem on


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

only got 265372.07108322 need to get more nut iamthesky eating all the nuts ha ha


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Congratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are ready for the coin to be more well known I can pump it back to 150 or more


im enjoying finding blocks











No rush on the hype







.

if we ever hit even half the hashrate as doge or ltc currently is. ive calculated that we would exceed the cost per nut of nutlaw easily. theres no reason if we hold strong and continue to gain base line netrate and supporters. that we all wont prosper significantly. The longer it takes to hit cryptsy the more time we have to build our totals.

Think about how easily net hashrate could double or triple or quadruple. Its at a low enough number that once it catches even a small amount of popularity it nearly doubles in difficulty (hence what happened when we hit the indy market). Theres plenty of time for this to turn into something HUGE for all of us







. Also any new miners jumping on now still have plenty of room for huge potential.

wide spread is key and we are working hard to get it there







. remember dont fear difficulty increases







only means more worth.


----------



## SlowlyButSurely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> wide spread is key and we are working hard to get it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . remember dont fear difficulty increases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only means more worth.


Exactly, no rush at all









All we need is solid, intelligent community support and there's no reason why things should pan out pretty awesomely









The only reason I slightly fear difficulty increases is due to me having to CPU mine on a laptop lol


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlowlyButSurely*
> 
> Exactly, no rush at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we need is solid, intelligent community support and there's no reason why things should pan out pretty awesomely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I slightly fear difficulty increases is due to me having to CPU mine on a laptop lol


Haha ya u probly are happy when it goes back down







. Nutcoin has continued to impress me with it small yet steady expansion. Great community. Cant wait to reach the promiseland


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlowlyButSurely*
> 
> Exactly, no rush at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we need is solid, intelligent community support and there's no reason why things should pan out pretty awesomely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I slightly fear difficulty increases is due to me having to CPU mine on a laptop lol


Even CPU mining, wouldn't it be nice to someday have several grand dropped into your pocket for doing almost nothing?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlowlyButSurely*
> 
> Exactly, no rush at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we need is solid, intelligent community support and there's no reason why things should pan out pretty awesomely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I slightly fear difficulty increases is due to me having to CPU mine on a laptop lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Haha ya u probly are happy when it goes back down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nutcoin has continued to impress me with it small yet steady expansion. Great community. Cant wait to reach the promiseland


The key is to never give up and to use every opportunity to spread the word, I just got my pic. posted into the LinusTechTips Forum.


----------



## SlowlyButSurely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Haha ya u probly are happy when it goes back down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nutcoin has continued to impress me with it small yet steady expansion. Great community. Cant wait to reach the promiseland


I am indeed hahah (for now at least)








Trying to make the most of the first 6 months before block rewards get halved; it gets on a major exchange and the nethash shoots up lol
But hopefully by then we'll all have enough NUTs to go nuts









Yeah I'm really liking the community around this coin, like the stabilisation and NutLaw stuff too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Even CPU mining, wouldn't it be nice to someday have several grand dropped into your pocket for doing almost nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is to never give up and to use every opportunity to spread the word, I just got my pic. posted into the LinusTechTips Forum.


Yeah that's basically been my philosophy :3
My CPUs are doing alright lol, much better than they would be with other coins. (and I prefer Nut's ethos anyways)
Nice one Roulette! I'll keep spreading it where I can too.

Promised Land here we come!


----------



## Roulette Run

In a very few minutes, I'll be crossing over the 5M coin mark, I've already made a wallet for each of my three kids and put 1M coins in each. Provided my cash gets posted, I'm ordering 6 new PowerColor AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE cards tomorrow, that should really kick my mining up a notch.


----------



## Halo_003

Just started mining this... Up to 2007 NUTs so far. Running on a single GTX 580 @ 1000MHz core/2300MHz vram. (~300kh/s)









Edit: 2500 now.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Just started mining this... Up to 2007 NUTs so far. Running on a single GTX 580 @ 1000MHz core/2300MHz vram. (~300kh/s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 2500 now.


Please stick with it, we're glad to have you.


----------



## SlowlyButSurely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> In a very few minutes, I'll be crossing over the 5M coin mark, I've already made a wallet for each of my three kids and put 1M coins in each. Provided my cash gets posted, I'm ordering 6 new PowerColor AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE cards tomorrow, that should really kick my mining up a notch.


Good idea, NUT savings account :3
Christ man, just a bit! Lemme know what hashrate you get after that's all up and running, godlike I imagine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Just started mining this... Up to 2007 NUTs so far. Running on a single GTX 580 @ 1000MHz core/2300MHz vram. (~300kh/s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 2500 now.


Nicely nicely! Beats my max of about 30kh/s with both the laptops mining hahah.

Good to have you with us, may the NUTs be with you!


----------



## knifemind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Have no idea if this coin will be profitable, but I'll give it a try. Seems with only 1 290x I don't stand a chance unless I start early...


As everyone's already said, it is worthwhile. I'm just small time and have been running a single 270x for 8 days now and I'm netting around 100k a day. Should break a million on Thursday.


----------



## tuffy12345

Subbed. Will probably set up my CPUs to mine this just for funsiez.


----------



## Roulette Run

This coin is only a month old guys and you are still in on the ground floor, what you can do to help is to keep mining and help to spread the word about this coin.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlowlyButSurely*
> 
> Good idea, NUT savings account :3
> Christ man, just a bit! Lemme know what hashrate you get after that's all up and running, godlike I imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely nicely! Beats my max of about 30kh/s with both the laptops mining hahah.
> 
> Good to have you with us, may the NUTs be with you!


Right now, I've got a single Sapphire R9 270X OC 4GB card and I'm getting 440Kh/s do the math if I add six more.


----------



## Mailman377

Im probably gonna get back to mining Nut after Doges block reward halves.


----------



## Tatakai All

Is this coin still good to mine? I only have a 680 so getting in when things are new is a must for me. I'm looking for a new coin to jump on and stick to.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Is this coin still good to mine? I only have a 680 so getting in when things are new is a must for me. I'm looking for a new coin to jump on and stick to.


You should still be able to get some decent NUT/day with that - what it will actually be worth when you need to sell it is another matter entirely. Especially now that the only exchange that carried a NUT/uLTC pair is not gone (probably forever, but at least for the short term). Really as far as the coin is concerned that might be a good thing... less likely for there to be significant dumping of NUT if you have to do P2P exchange only at the moment. My guess was that when another exchange picks it up (probably Crapsy) the value with at least double over what it was at Freshmarket.co.in.


----------



## Roulette Run

There's a new exchange taking votes on new coins: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php, please be careful when voting, if you vote the coin up, you must follow the coin up or you will be voting for another coin.


----------



## Halo_003

Up to 80k NUTs now, not too bad IMO. avg is about 275kh/s, do those numbers sound right? (approx. 40k NUT/day for 18hrs of mining)









Is there anywhere to exchange this for when the time comes?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Up to 80k NUTs now, not too bad IMO. avg is about 275kh/s, do those numbers sound right? (approx. 40k NUT/day for 18hrs of mining)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anywhere to exchange this for when the time comes?


We are attempting to get this coin listed on an exchange right now, follow this link http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php]http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php[/URL], go down the list until you find Nut (nutcoin) click on the green arrow on the left side 10x per day. If you make the coin move up a spot, you must move up a spot with it or you will be voting for the coin below it.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

ok 10 times vote for nut coin I will vote 10 times a day 7 days a week 365 days a year = 25550 votes -- go nuts


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> ok 10 times vote for nut coin I will vote 10 times a day 7 days a week 365 days a year = 25550 votes -- go nuts


http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Halo_003

Brought my OC'd 580 up to 990MHz/2270MHz, load temps of ~ 42C, pulling 320 kh/s.

Voted for it btw.


----------



## Roulette Run

Congratulations guys (and girls), as of right now we're number 44 on the list to be added and if you look both above us and below us, there are some recognizable names down below. I wonder how long that list has been up for voting? It would suck to find out that it's been up for 2-3 days and we missed all those days of voting. http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Congratulations guys (and girls), as of right now we're number 44 on the list to be added and if you look both above us and below us, there are some recognizable names down below. I wonder how long that list has been up for voting? It would suck to find out that it's been up for 2-3 days and we missed all those days of voting. http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


just put in my 10 for the day.
pinned the tab in firefox for easy access.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> ok 10 times vote for nut coin I will vote 10 times a day 7 days a week 365 days a year = 25550 votes -- go nuts


Hopefully it doesn't take that long. But, you get an A+ for effort, regardless!


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin needs our votes again today: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Nutcoin needs our votes again today: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


dont forget to use your cell with Wifi off! gets you more votes







. Help push us to the top! No more of this crappy indy exchange that seems to have shutdown make them see us!


----------



## dmfree88

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=291647

thump the nutcoin! get us on coinex


----------



## Faint

I think it might be time for me to mine some more Nut.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> dont forget to use your cell with Wifi off! gets you more votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Help push us to the top! No more of this crappy indy exchange that seems to have shutdown make them see us!


Im assuming if you have more then 1 smartphone each one will have a different IP or is it tied to your sim?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Im assuming if you have more then 1 smartphone each one will have a different IP or is it tied to your sim?


not sure i think its seperate.. only have one tho ill try my gf's here in a bit







.

On a side not the giveaway is on!

https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/4645-million-nut-giveaway-to-new-miners/


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> not sure i think its seperate.. only have one tho ill try my gf's here in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On a side not the giveaway is on!
> 
> https://cryptocointalk.com/topic/4645-million-nut-giveaway-to-new-miners/


Im gonna try it after im done with my phone. Then when my folks get home do it on theirs. Also gonna go outside with my tablet see if theres any unsecured networks(might also walk around my neighborhood as well)


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Im gonna try it after im done with my phone. Then when my folks get home do it on theirs. Also gonna go outside with my tablet see if theres any unsecured networks(might also walk around my neighborhood as well)


LOL your awesome







Only a true nut







.


----------



## Mailman377

So my neighborhood sucks now. Used to have like 6 unsecured networks. Now they're all guest networks that require a password. It also seems like it is tied to a Sim IP of the sort. My other smartphone is giving me daily limit.

Did find this though in my short walk


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> So my neighborhood sucks now. Used to have like 6 unsecured networks. Now they're all guest networks that require a password. It also seems like it is tied to a Sim IP of the sort. My other smartphone is giving me daily limit.
> 
> Did find this though in my short walk


Lol crazy wifi names. It seems most isp have caught on to the public wifi. My neighbor got called by comcast for not having protected internet. Then he told them he did and they sent a tech out to check. They dont let it fly anymore







. Whas weird tho is to this day theres still a free wifi connection somehow comin from his house seperate from his protected one.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Lol crazy wifi names. It seems most isp have caught on to the public wifi. My neighbor got called by comcast for not having protected internet. Then he told them he did and they sent a tech out to check. They dont let it fly anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Whas weird tho is to this day theres still a free wifi connection somehow comin from his house seperate from his protected one.


Yeah im guessing that was the case with my previous IP and my current. When I had Cox I had my wireless connection and there was always this other unsecured network that had the same signal strength. When we switched to Centurylink that connection vanished. Now I think the connection that Centurylink is giving out is the Campfire Stories connection cause that wasn't there until we got Centurylink.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7




----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*


There you go, very nice!


----------



## Mailman377

My Gigabyte R9 270 came in today. Very impressed by its VRM cooling. Stays below 60C while the core sits at 72C. One thing i overlooked was that it was 2 6 pin PCI-E connectors. Oh well. Wasnt planning on using more then 2 gpus at a time with my mining rig anyways. Only complaint is thats theres no voltage control like my 270x.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> My Gigabyte R9 270 came in today. Very impressed by its VRM cooling. Stays below 60C while the core sits at 72C. One thing i overlooked was that it was 2 6 pin PCI-E connectors. Oh well. Wasnt planning on using more then 2 gpus at a time with my mining rig anyways. Only complaint is thats theres no voltage control like my 270x.


Well, aren't you the lucky one? I was supposed to have 5 Powercolor R9 270X Devil cards arrive today, I ordered them from Newegg and they're being shipped from New Jersey, originally, they were supposed to be here today, but due to the big ice storm out there, I don't have any clue when they'll get here.







I know that UPS got them on Wednesday, but there's been no update since they gave me a bad weather alert and now I have no scheduled arrival date.







Congratulations though, I hope it does some good work for you.


----------



## Mailman377

Being on the west coast as long as I choose newegg 3 day I get next day cause of OnTrac.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Nutcoin needs our votes again today: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


Do you, or anyone know the cutoff? Right now sitting just outside the top 30.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I'm not sure what, if any, cutoff there might be - assuming that they're more looking for a number of unique IPs and total votes to determine if there will be adequate volume to make it worth the trouble (i.e. if the trading fees will cover the expenses of setting up the pair and hosting the additional traffic/CPU load on the server).

I do think it's interesting that it's above WDC (at the moment at least) - although considering that WDC is already on several exchanges perhaps not so surprising after all.


----------



## Moomanpoo

Just like to add that I have decided to give nutcoin a shot! switched over my 3x280's over and mining away.

Hopefully see some more traction on this coin!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Just like to add that I have decided to give nutcoin a shot! switched over my 3x280's over and mining away.
> 
> Hopefully see some more traction on this coin!


We're glad to have your, mine away brother (from your name, I assume you're a guy)!


----------



## Roulette Run

I shouldn't have to tell anybody on this thread, but please go vote today!!!

http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Roulette Run

Looks like we're back on a small exchange again: https://www.allcoin.com/trade/nut_ltc


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

scan computers now takes bit coin going to sell some stuff on ebay for nut coins halp take off


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1879375/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> -d/280#post_21745090"]scan computers now takes bit coin going to sell some stuff on ebay for nut coins halp take off


----------



## Asrock Extreme7




----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> scan computers now takes bit coin going to sell some stuff on ebay for nut coins halp take off[/quothelp


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Roulette Run what gpu do u have I have 290x 870 core 5000 mem


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> scan computers now takes bit coin going to sell some stuff on ebay for nut coins halp take off


Sounds like a plan. I sent the dev. a private message telling him that we could use a little direction from his part.


----------



## DefCoN

so if I was to invest $200 USD right now into nutcoin (1m coins), and it turns out to be $1 per coin in 2018. I'll have made 1million dollars off $200? With how fast bitcoin took off, it might be worth it....that would be absolutely insane.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> so if I was to invest $200 USD right now into nutcoin (1m coins), and it turns out to be $1 per coin in 2018. I'll have made 1million dollars off $200? With how fast bitcoin took off, it might be worth it....that would be absolutely insane.


If you consider it, that's exactly what us miners are doing with our electric bill, of course, we have to hang onto the coins to see what happens.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> so if I was to invest $200 USD right now into nutcoin (1m coins), and it turns out to be $1 per coin in 2018. I'll have made 1million dollars off $200? With how fast bitcoin took off, it might be worth it....that would be absolutely insane.


I can get you 2 million for $200









Send a pm if interested.


----------



## Roulette Run

Nutcoin needs everybody's vote again tomorrow, I think we can pass the Pirate Coin if we're on it.







http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> We're glad to have your, mine away brother (from your name, I assume you're a guy)!


\

Yes sir I am a guy LOL. Hoping this coin takes off a bit.....I like the whole 25k withdrawl limit per pool, my only thing is what happens if a Pool stop going by the rules.

Right now shows 2.5mil a day LOL if only i could do that many doge coins a day LOL.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> \
> 
> Yes sir I am a guy LOL. Hoping this coin takes off a bit.....I like the whole 25k withdrawl limit per pool, my only thing is what happens if a Pool stop going by the rules.
> 
> Right now shows 2.5mil a day LOL if only i could do that many doge coins a day LOL.


They have... you can move way more than that at the moment - I've moved 5M back and forth in single transactions before (though not from a pool, but from my wallet to an exchange and _thankfully_ back off said exchange).









Regardless, I am cautiously optimistic for NUT... at least optimistic enough to keep throwing hash at it.







Definitely not going "all-in" on it at this point because adoption is the absolutely most important aspect of a coin and this has almost none outside of miners. However, it's less than 1/10th as stupid an image/concept as DOGE... and that coin is likely to take it's place alongside BTC and LTC as a universal crypto for all exchanges soon.

Wouldn't have guessed that in a million years. (Well, actually I guess that's not true - as I kept mining it all along simply because I saw how much the FB/Twitter/Reddit fanbase for the meme resembled "Beliebers").


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> They have... you can move way more than that at the moment - I've moved 5M back and forth in single transactions before (though not from a pool, but from my wallet to an exchange and _thankfully_ back off said exchange).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I am cautiously optimistic for NUT... at least optimistic enough to keep throwing hash at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not going "all-in" on it at this point because adoption is the absolutely most important aspect of a coin and this has almost none outside of miners. However, it's less than 1/10th as stupid an image/concept as DOGE... and that coin is likely to take it's place alongside BTC and LTC as a universal crypto for all exchanges soon.
> 
> Wouldn't have guessed that in a million years. (Well, actually I guess that's not true - as I kept mining it all along simply because I saw how much the FB/Twitter/Reddit fanbase for the meme resembled "Beliebers").


Yea I know you can freely move your nut from your wallet to whatever exchange you want with any amount. Its the amount the pool can send to you (which is odd because you can keep getting 25k over and over with no issues. They need to limit how many 25k withdrawls you can do a day or something).

Yea I am not sure I want to go all in. Although if allcoin is selling nut for those prices, it wont be bad to start out on I guess.

Either way im optimistic.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Yea I know you can freely move your nut from your wallet to whatever exchange you want with any amount. Its the amount the pool can send to you (which is odd because you can keep getting 25k over and over with no issues. They need to limit how many 25k withdrawls you can do a day or something).
> 
> Yea I am not sure I want to go all in. Although if allcoin is selling nut for those prices, it wont be bad to start out on I guess.
> 
> Either way im optimistic.


You need to read this page of the official Nutcoin thread, the dev. of the new exchange went into the Nutcoin code and removed the limit. IDK how long that will last once the Nutcoin dev. finds out... he's being a little to hands off for my liking, but it is my understanding that he's working on developing the uses for the coin, but he still needs to give a little direction and encouragement once-in-a-while. I wrote him a private message last night telling him so too.







https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.1140


----------



## Roulette Run

Vote for Nutcoin today!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## rcoolb2002

Whats the current return/day on say 1Mh?


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Whats the current return/day on say 1Mh?


Right now at around 3100 mh/s I get about 2.3-2.5mil coins a day.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Whats the current return/day on say 1Mh?


I would say that at current difficulties, you could probably get 15,000 - 20,000 Nutcoin a day. You're not running a high powered machine there, why don't you try it for a day?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Right now at around 3100 mh/s I get about 2.3-2.5mil coins a day.


You sure about that? Where are you mining?


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You need to read this page of the official Nutcoin thread, the dev. of the new exchange went into the Nutcoin code and removed the limit. IDK how long that will last once the Nutcoin dev. finds out... he's being a little to hands off for my liking, but it is my understanding that he's working on developing the uses for the coin, but he still needs to give a little direction and encouragement once-in-a-while. I wrote him a private message last night telling him so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.1140


Hmmm not sure how he can make an exchange do that. Think about if he wants nutcoin on all exchanges, he will need to talk with all of them to make that limit in place.

That right there sounds like a task that will not work.....If you ask me.


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You sure about that? Where are you mining?


Cryptopoolmining.com

Now I am just going by what the website says is an average per day.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Hmmm not sure how he can make an exchange do that. Think about if he wants nutcoin on all exchanges, he will need to talk with all of them to make that limit in place.
> 
> That right there sounds like a task that will not work.....If you ask me.


This was posted by allcoin.com on the official Nutcoin thread:

Quote from: allcoin.com on Today at 10:22:36 PM
Quote from: allcoin.com on Today at 09:35:49 PM
[NUT NutCoin] Guys it seems that nutcoind has some bugs when calling api sendtoaddress with amount larger than 100k.
So you guys need to keep the withdraw amout smaller than 100k each time.
Any problem mail to [email protected]
I find something in source code

https://github.com/dmx374/nutcoin/blob/93b6a4095aa724363afa1f3ffe4c2eaeef851a86/src/bitcoinrpc.cpp

int64 AmountFromValue(const Value& value)
{
double dAmount = value.get_real();
if (dAmount <= 0.0 || dAmount > 50000.0) // max 50 000 NUT transaction
throw JSONRPCError(RPC_TYPE_ERROR, "Invalid amount");
int64 nAmount = roundint64(dAmount * COIN);
if (!MoneyRange(nAmount))
throw JSONRPCError(RPC_TYPE_ERROR, "Invalid amount");
return nAmount;
}
*** , I changed this code
if (dAmount <= 0.0 || dAmount >= 100000000.0) //
Problem resolved.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moomanpoo*
> 
> Cryptopoolmining.com
> 
> Now I am just going by what the website says is an average per day.


Thanks man, bitember is a lie. Suppose to get 2 Million Nuts a day only getting half that.


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> This was posted by allcoin.com on the official Nutcoin thread:
> 
> Quote from: allcoin.com on Today at 10:22:36 PM
> Quote from: allcoin.com on Today at 09:35:49 PM
> [NUT NutCoin] Guys it seems that nutcoind has some bugs when calling api sendtoaddress with amount larger than 100k.
> So you guys need to keep the withdraw amout smaller than 100k each time.
> Any problem mail to [email protected]
> I find something in source code
> 
> https://github.com/dmx374/nutcoin/blob/93b6a4095aa724363afa1f3ffe4c2eaeef851a86/src/bitcoinrpc.cpp
> 
> int64 AmountFromValue(const Value& value)
> {
> double dAmount = value.get_real();
> if (dAmount <= 0.0 || dAmount > 50000.0) // max 50 000 NUT transaction
> throw JSONRPCError(RPC_TYPE_ERROR, "Invalid amount");
> int64 nAmount = roundint64(dAmount * COIN);
> if (!MoneyRange(nAmount))
> throw JSONRPCError(RPC_TYPE_ERROR, "Invalid amount");
> return nAmount;
> }
> *** , I changed this code
> if (dAmount <= 0.0 || dAmount >= 100000000.0) //
> Problem resolved.


Well I can tell you now I did test allcoin. I was able to xfer a large amount there and sell them for LTC all at once (was more then 100K) and xfer the LTC off. So it really isn't working.


----------



## Moomanpoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks man, bitember is a lie. Suppose to get 2 Million Nuts a day only getting half that.


Yea it really isn't a perfect rate. I think after everything its about 1.8-2mil coins a day on average. they average it out by your current hash rate.

And my hash rate goes up and down between 2800-3800 kh/s (I should never go above 3100-3200 period)

edit: Glad to see ya joined the pool! LOL


----------



## rcoolb2002

I get about 1.5Mh So theoretically i could still get a couple mil nuts fairly easily.

Has anyone developed a wallet to contain all the different cryptos? IE: I have LTC/FTC/DOGE/GABEN/NUT .... really annoying to have a crapton of wallet clients syncing all the time etc.


----------



## kzim9

Should I not be mining on Bitember?

Should I try another pool? I seem to be getting good coin on there..... I get a 10 000 coin (+/-600) deposit every hour

Two 680's @ 300 kh/s each


----------



## Roulette Run

Post deleted by user. lol


----------



## dmfree88

The transfer cap hit a wall shortly after release. The dev said hes working on a way to force the cap at a network level. Right now its too easy to just change the code so hes looking for ways to avoid manipulation. This is still experimental and did not work as well as planned. Im sure in the near future we will see a mandatory update that will likely fix this issue.

The next episode should be interesting as there should be services popping up around nut. We need more commitment to the current episode though









Dont forget to take the oath guys. If you truely explain to someone that maybe has never even mined before or who can afford to throw at least one gpu at nut about all the good things about nut. They will want to join us. Give them a generous chunk to start and really commit to the oaths vision. You will see growth, think about it most of you are here because of me and what started here. If you commit to your efforts we will all prosper. Say you make a million a day (i sure dont haha) you give up one days worth to 5 people. If we all did this and really explained nutcoin and got the commitment from the new people then every other day youve mined could potentially multiply by up to 5 in worth quickly. Only 1 out o the 5 you give to has to commit to double the users. And if you explain the oath and help them do the same it could expand us significantly with good supporters NOT hype followers.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> The transfer cap hit a wall shortly after release. The dev said hes working on a way to force the cap at a network level. Right now its too easy to just change the code so hes looking for ways to avoid manipulation. This is still experimental and did not work as well as planned. Im sure in the near future we will see a mandatory update that will likely fix this issue.
> 
> The next episode should be interesting as there should be services popping up around nut. We need more commitment to the current episode though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget to take the oath guys. If you truely explain to someone that maybe has never even mined before or who can afford to throw at least one gpu at nut about all the good things about nut. They will want to join us. Give them a generous chunk to start and really commit to the oaths vision. You will see growth, think about it most of you are here because of me and what started here. If you commit to your efforts we will all prosper. Say you make a million a day (i sure dont haha) you give up one days worth to 5 people. If we all did this and really explained nutcoin and got the commitment from the new people then every other day youve mined could potentially multiply by up to 5 in worth quickly. Only 1 out o the 5 you give to has to commit to double the users. And if you explain the oath and help them do the same it could expand us significantly with good supporters NOT hype followers.


You need to post this over on the main thread too. Everybody's interested in what's going on. Check out my thread I've got going over here: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/111446-nutcoin-is-coming/page-5


----------



## rcoolb2002

The cryptomininpool.com takes me to the login anytime i try to do anything. Kinda makes mining nuts ....not happening!


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> You need to post this over on the main thread too. Everybody's interested in what's going on. Check out my thread I've got going over here: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/111446-nutcoin-is-coming/page-5


Wow. Didn't know it was on allcoin. Actually a pretty decent price right now in relation to LTC. Will probably switch to mining nut full time once Doge halves.


----------



## Roulette Run

We need everybody's vote today, they've started adding coins to their exchange. Vote from everywhere you go today, vote from work,school and using your smart phone. Vote early, vote often!!! Nutcoin needs your vote! ---http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> We need everybody's vote today, they've started adding coins to their exchange. Vote from everywhere you go today, vote from work,school and using your smart phone. Vote early, vote often!!! Nutcoin needs your vote! ---http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


Call your mom tell her to vote, call your sister. Every vote could equal more dollars in your pocket. Ask your neighbor if hes got some time lol. Ask the dude at the bus stop, hes already got his phone out lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Voted again...I have been trying to snag a bunch of doge before it doubles, but I went ahead and pointed the little 6670 back at Nut...I got to get that NUT!


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

VOTE NUT https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=449473.60


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> VOTE NUT https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=449473.60


Don't forget this one either, Nutcoin needs a major exchange and we're about to leave Pot coin in our dust and headed for Quark!!! Vote everywhere you go and use your smart phones!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> VOTE NUT https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=449473.60
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget this one either, Nutcoin needs a major exchange and we're about to leave Pot coin in our dust and headed for Quark!!! Vote everywhere you go and use your smart phones!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php
Click to expand...

I just voted again, NUT moved up and POT got one of my clicks! Sneaky POT!


----------



## mickeykool

When does Doge block halve?


----------



## tice03

At 100,000 blocks.


----------



## tuffy12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> When does Doge block halve?


Saturday I believe.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

10 more votes for nut we need more!!!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> 10 more votes for nut we need more!!!


Vote every chance you get: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## kzim9

What are the chances this con actually does anything? I vote, but it seems to stay low on the list......

I've be also mining it pretty hard with close to 1mil mined.

I just hope it wasn't a was of hydro and possible PTS or Doge


----------



## dmfree88

nutcoin is above vertcoin which is currently the MOST profitable coin even more-so then doge. Nut has plenty of potential still







. That list is long and full of all sorts of coins.. look at cryptsy's giant list of coins they offer. Were not doing too bad at all considering







. Also as a good reference for nut check out us.trademybit.com and look at there list of coins and profitability. Theres coins on there that jump up and still get mines/sold on TMB that have a lower net hashrate then nut. Nut even at its lowest is still higher then some coins on cryptsy. Check out the net hashrates of some of the less popular coins. Theres still plenty of room for nut to grow and plenty of hashrate to keep nut alive and moving forward. Keep up the dedication we all will prosper







.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> nutcoin is above vertcoin which is currently the MOST profitable coin even more-so then doge. Nut has plenty of potential still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That list is long and full of all sorts of coins.. look at cryptsy's giant list of coins they offer. Were not doing too bad at all considering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also as a good reference for nut check out us.trademybit.com and look at there list of coins and profitability. Theres coins on there that jump up and still get mines/sold on TMB that have a lower net hashrate then nut. Nut even at its lowest is still higher then some coins on cryptsy. Check out the net hashrates of some of the less popular coins. Theres still plenty of room for nut to grow and plenty of hashrate to keep nut alive and moving forward. Keep up the dedication we all will prosper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Now if we could just get NUT to hit $1/nut this year...


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Now if we could just get NUT to hit $1/nut this year...


Yes, because I'm currently sitting on 8.15M of this coin and mining it hard for at least another 30 days.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Nutcoin is actually pretty profitable if you can find people who buy 1 million Nut for 1 LTC.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Nutcoin is actually pretty profitable if you can find people who buy 1 million Nut for 1 LTC.


Careful, I'm closing in on you on the Top 25 Blockfinder list on Bitember.com pool.


----------



## Roulette Run

If the difficulty stays low, I'll cross over the 10M Nutcoin mark sometime today.









Please remember to vote everywhere you go today, work, school, and don't forget to use your smartphone!


----------



## dmfree88

Ya buddy gaining places we are right under eac and qrk both super popular coins and we will pass them soon! Nows the time to mine nut before everyone gets back from mining doge for the halving







. So many nuts. The tree of plenty at the moment


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.cryptotc.us/market#NUT

just found another nut exchange. I really like there website and that you can trade for all sorts of currency of different types (not just for btc or ltc only). Like the exchange but its pretty small time so far only a couple of orders so far.

Will post in OP if it sticks around for a bit and seems safe







.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzardous77jo*
> 
> you are sitting on a decent number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck hope it will turn out good for you


Me too, because now it's 8.74M.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I just pushed it past EAC... we've got about 10 coins to go before things are looking really good however. Oh and on the $1/NUT... keep dreaming... it would certainly be nice but I'll be happy if it ever gets to even $0.01/NUT... as that would be a nice house even after taxes! Realistically however, there will have to be much widespread adoption (like twice that of DOGE currently - which is unlikely at the current rate). For referrence DOGE is currently worth about $0.002/DOGE...


----------



## Roulette Run

Has something happened with Nutcoin today; because something has sure brought the heavy hitters back into the Bitember pool. The top 3-4 of the Top 25 blockfinders had been dormant for a long time, but something has brought them back to life.


----------



## Mailman377

Bitember seems to be down. Was wondering why it started getting cool in my room.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Bitember seems to be down. Was wondering why it started getting cool in my room.


Yeah, they were just on the other thread bragging about their reliability.







https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new
I was noticing too.


----------



## Mailman377

Haha thats funny.
Sucks for me though. Have a heat wave starting tomorrow and its gonna be mid 80's for the next week until hopefully cooling back down.

Seems to be back up.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Haha thats funny.
> Sucks for me though. Have a heat wave starting tomorrow and its gonna be mid 80's for the next week until hopefully cooling back down.
> 
> Seems to be back up.


You're breaking my heart, it's 26F here right now and this morning it was like -3 and has just been stupid cold here. I think -17 is the coldest it's been this winter. I am so ready for Spring.

We're back up again!!! I see you on there with me.


----------



## Roulette Run

I just had 26,000 coins orphaned because of that crash.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I just had 26,000 coins orphaned because of that crash.


That crash may of killed my riser that my 270 was plugged into.

Also looks like it orphaned 4 blocks.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> That crash may of killed my riser that my 270 was plugged into.
> 
> Also looks like it orphaned 4 blocks.


Sorry to hear about your riser, I hope you've got a spare. You know that Bitember is offering 0% fees if you go over to the other thread and quote their post and put in your username in the post?


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your riser, I hope you've got a spare. You know that Bitember is offering 0% fees if you go over to the other thread and quote their post and put in your username in the post?


Yeah I do. Up and going now. I also will when it will let me.


----------



## Redvineal

Looks like DedicatedPool gave up on NUT? The domain doesn't resolve anymore, and they don't list it in their core pools.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Looks like DedicatedPool gave up on NUT? The domain doesn't resolve anymore, and they don't list it in their core pools.


I gave up on DedicatedPool from the start, never that I saw did they actually get it up and running. That was the first pool I tried to use when I started out.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I just pushed it past EAC... we've got about 10 coins to go before things are looking really good however. Oh and on the $1/NUT... keep dreaming... it would certainly be nice but I'll be happy if it ever gets to even $0.01/NUT... as that would be a nice house even after taxes! Realistically however, there will have to be much widespread adoption (like twice that of DOGE currently - which is unlikely at the current rate). For referrence DOGE is currently worth about $0.002/DOGE...


Your not accounting for the difficulty increase or reward halvings (not expected to reach 1 till 2016 or 2018 cant remember). If nutcoin reached doge popularity it would exceed 1 dollar per nut due to amount of nuts earned per day at that difficulty. Ill do the math again when i get back to my pc but i remember it being much less before that was easily possible. But doge is also at 100 plus ghz of net rate and gives a bigger reward.


----------



## Roulette Run

Here in about an hour, or less, I'm gonna be taking about half my hash off of Nutcoin at least for a while, because I'm very shortly going to be crossing the 10M Nutcoins mark, I'm also a noob miner with Nutcoin being the first coin I ever mined. That being said, I need to start mining a coin or coins that I can make some here and now cash. I did mine Starcoin for about a day and one half a couple weeks ago before it tanked and I've been able to do well with what I earned there playing mostly Doge, Global and Alpha coins, but still I started with very little and I'm still not rich yet. I'm not going to abandon Nutcoin by any means, I've still got a goal of 25M coins, but it would be nice if I could pay for my equipment and electricity while I'm mining. Once Nutcoin gets to a bigger exchange, I might have to come back in full force.


----------



## Roulette Run

There you go! 10 million Nutcoins in my wallets!!!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here in about an hour, or less, I'm gonna be taking about half my hash off of Nutcoin at least for a while, because I'm very shortly going to be crossing the 10M Nutcoins mark, I'm also a noob miner with Nutcoin being the first coin I ever mined. That being said, I need to start mining a coin or coins that I can make some here and now cash. I did mine Starcoin for about a day and one half a couple weeks ago before it tanked and I've been able to do well with what I earned there playing mostly Doge, Global and Alpha coins, but still I started with very little and I'm still not rich yet. I'm not going to abandon Nutcoin by any means, I've still got a goal of 25M coins, but it would be nice if I could pay for my equipment and electricity while I'm mining. Once Nutcoin gets to a bigger exchange, I might have to come back in full force.


Nice fire truck.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Nice fire truck.


LOL, That's my son's bank. No Nutcoins in it, just Fiat.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> LOL, That's my son's bank. No Nutcoins in it, just Fiat.


You should print out some nuts and put it in the truck. After all, your Nuts are something that you can Bank on.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You should print out some nuts and put it in the truck. After all, your Nuts are something that you can Bank on.


Actually, I've got a wallet on my flash drive for each of my three kids and they each have 1M nutcoins.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Has something happened with Nutcoin today; because something has sure brought the heavy hitters back into the Bitember pool. The top 3-4 of the Top 25 blockfinders had been dormant for a long time, but something has brought them back to life.


I was up there. Dropped a little bit now.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> I was up there. Dropped a little bit now.


That's some nice Schiit in your avatar.









On a NUT related note... I'm in the process of moving my miners off bitember.. since they have well over 51% of the hash and this can only present poorly for the coin - we really need more pools, but hopefully that will change if we can get NUT on a decent exchange... even if the exchange rate is horrible... it should generate a little more interest from some pools as right now they're taking fees that have no ability to pay their bills (which isn't much of an incentive to pay the money required to run a really good pool (beefy servers, bandwidth, and DDoS protection are not inexpensive after all).


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's some nice Schiit in your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a NUT related note... I'm in the process of moving my miners off bitember.. since they have well over 51% of the hash and this can only present poorly for the coin - we really need more pools, but hopefully that will change if we can get NUT on a decent exchange... even if the exchange rate is horrible... it should generate a little more interest from some pools as right now they're taking fees that have no ability to pay their bills (which isn't much of an incentive to pay the money required to run a really good pool (beefy servers, bandwidth, and DDoS protection are not inexpensive after all).


I don't know anything about this exchange, but they just listed Nutcoin and claim to be the first exchange to convert altcoins into cash. I can tell you I deposited 250k nutcoins into an account, they registered as pending immediately, and were confirmed in less than 5 minutes. So far it was impressive, but time will tell.

https://pmtocoins.com/index.php


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't know anything about this exchange, but they just listed Nutcoin and claim to be the first exchange to convert altcoins into cash. I can tell you I deposited 250k nutcoins into an account, they registered as pending immediately, and were confirmed in less than 5 minutes. So far it was impressive, but time will tell.
> 
> https://pmtocoins.com/index.php


I signed up and clicked on nut / BTC but says coin does not exist?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I signed up and clicked on nut / BTC but says coin does not exist?


It's showing 4 sell orders on there right now, mine being one of them.

Nutcoin still needs everybody's votes today, we're quickly leaving Quark in our dust and moving on to the next one: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It's showing 4 sell orders on there right now, mine being one of them.
> 
> Nutcoin still needs everybody's votes today, we're quickly leaving Quark in our dust and moving on to the next one: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


I had to chuckle at the ASK on MEOW there... if there were only buyers at those prices I'd be rolling in BTC.









I think I'll definitely wait and see on that one - seems like it's about the same level as the last exchange that handled NUT... and that didn't end so well for many people.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't know anything about this exchange, but they just listed Nutcoin and claim to be the first exchange to convert altcoins into cash. I can tell you I deposited 250k nutcoins into an account, they registered as pending immediately, and were confirmed in less than 5 minutes. So far it was impressive, but time will tell.
> 
> https://pmtocoins.com/index.php


Progress! Now to get buyers over there...


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I had to chuckle at the ASK on MEOW there... if there were only buyers at those prices I'd be rolling in BTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll definitely wait and see on that one - seems like it's about the same level as the last exchange that handled NUT... and that didn't end so well for many people.


Yeah im just waiting for Nut to get on Coinmarket or Cryptsy.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I had to chuckle at the ASK on MEOW there... if there were only buyers at those prices I'd be rolling in BTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll definitely wait and see on that one - seems like it's about the same level as the last exchange that handled NUT... and that didn't end so well for many people.


That is why I only tested the waters with 250k, I was initially impressed with how smooth my transaction went, but that's still a long way from a two thumbs up review.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Cool that its on another exchange, but those prices lol who's going to pay that much for nut lol why spend nearly 0.2BTC on 400,000 nut when you could mine it in half a day for fraction of the cost in electric lol


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Cool that its on another exchange, but those prices lol who's going to pay that much for nut lol why spend nearly 0.2BTC on 400,000 nut when you could mine it in half a day for fraction of the cost in electric lol


If everyone refuses to let them go for dirt cheap. Then people will be forced to mine it to get them in turn increasing difficulty and worth. The adoption rate is very small still. If we were even to get to 500mh/s the amount earned per day would be around 1/10th of its current. This is huge potential for current miners to make a killing and hold out for even a small amount of popularity. This is very easily obtainable and will happen with time. We still got plenty of room for growth and worth potential.

Soft release slow growth means early investors gain huge. No reason we wont continue to grow with time









Reminder: tweet bigvern he will see it hes responded to me in the past. Also hit the help desk there again give another post to one you maybe didnt before. Or make your own.

If we can get that many votes on allcrypt then vern should see those tweets everyday too







. A least once every other day or so each would increase notice without over spamming him.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's some nice Schiit in your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a NUT related note... I'm in the process of moving my miners off bitember.. since they have well over 51% of the hash and this can only present poorly for the coin - we really need more pools, but hopefully that will change if we can get NUT on a decent exchange... even if the exchange rate is horrible... it should generate a little more interest from some pools as right now they're taking fees that have no ability to pay their bills (which isn't much of an incentive to pay the money required to run a really good pool (beefy servers, bandwidth, and DDoS protection are not inexpensive after all).


Thanks,

I keep having problems with my password caching. I cannot change settings etc. Always takes me back to the login page.


----------



## Mailman377

Cryptopool has like 60% of the hashrate.


----------



## Roulette Run

We are 5 votes away from catching Peseta coin, we need all the votes we can get!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Mailman377

Already past Peseta time to catch Corgi.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Already past Peseta time to catch Corgi.


That works by me.


----------



## Halo_003

Link: https://pmtocoins.com/index.php?page=trade&market=16

Don't give in! Keep the asking price high IMO.


----------



## Matt26LFC

OK, stopped mining DOGE. Back to NUT for a while! Only have 1300KHash though guys!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> 
> Link: https://pmtocoins.com/index.php?page=trade&market=16
> 
> Don't give in! Keep the asking price high IMO.


Yep, if we don't sell ourselves out we'll do fine.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> OK, stopped mining DOGE. Back to NUT for a while! Only have 1300KHash though guys!


You should be happy with that lol... I get ~320khash on my 580.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> We are 5 votes away from catching Peseta coin, we need all the votes we can get!!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


another 10 for the day


----------



## Matt26LFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> You should be happy with that lol... I get ~320khash on my 580.


Lol I meant I don't have anything significant to contribute to the overall Hashrate, but yeah, 1300Khash gets me about a million a day. Who knows maybe one day they'll be worth a few BTC.


----------



## rx7racer

Still voting as often as I can. Slowly making some NUT but I had to lay off using my 290X, it was having some scary issues with crashing after mining for a bit. It's fine while it mines but when I have to stop mining for a bit and do other productive stuffs with my pc my vrms can't hold the voltage until after a couple restarts and I can't afford to blow it at this point so all I have been giving is my 6950 24/7.

The good thing is for now I am getting about 300k/h with the 6950 which equals a few thousand NUT a day currently.

But yeah, I'm in for the long haul and will see where this goes all.


----------



## Halo_003

With my votes from my kindle and my phone we just overtook 2CH. DGB is next now.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> With my votes from my kindle and my phone we just overtook 2CH. DGB is next now.


Excellent job! We just keep moving up that list.









http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php

We need everybody's votes!!!


----------



## rcoolb2002

I'm now a nutillionaire









And I voted.


----------



## Maian

I started voting earlier today, after starting mining yesterday afternoon. I'm at 1.5M NUT so far and rapidly climbing.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Excellent job! We just keep moving up that list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php
> 
> We need everybody's votes!!!


I can count on you to remind me every single day!









DONE


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

My votes are in as well.

That's weird about cryptopools stats... I'm wondering if there isn't something odd about the values for network hashing power - because it seems like between the three big pools there's more than 100% of the network rate.. and someone out there is undoubtedly mining NUT solo... so it's weird.

Cryptopoolmining: 20.416 Mh/s
Nutpool: 11.7 Mh/s
Bitember: 22.82 Mh/s

Reported network rates for all 3 seem to be right around 47.5 Mh/s

Either my math has really taken a dive lately or there's quite a few Mh/s that are unaccounted for or skewed in one direction or the other. Not that surprising as I've noticed when I drop everything I've got on a pool... the network and pool hashrates only go up by about 1.2Mh/s - and I'm pretty sure that 2Mh/s+ isn't leaving at exactly the same time I've redirected my miners.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> My votes are in as well.
> 
> That's weird about cryptopools stats... I'm wondering if there isn't something odd about the values for network hashing power - because it seems like between the three big pools there's more than 100% of the network rate.. and someone out there is undoubtedly mining NUT solo... so it's weird.
> 
> Cryptopoolmining: 20.416 Mh/s
> Nutpool: 11.7 Mh/s
> Bitember: 22.82 Mh/s
> 
> Reported network rates for all 3 seem to be right around 47.5 Mh/s
> 
> Either my math has really taken a dive lately or there's quite a few Mh/s that are unaccounted for or skewed in one direction or the other. Not that surprising as I've noticed when I drop everything I've got on a pool... the network and pool hashrates only go up by about 1.2Mh/s - and I'm pretty sure that 2Mh/s+ isn't leaving at exactly the same time I've redirected my miners.


Well 20.4, 11.7, and 22.8 equal out to about 54MH/s. On cryptopoolmining.com, the reported network hashrate (right now) is 58.2MH/s. So those numbers seem about right, as you have to assume a small allowance for those crazy solo-miners, or something.


----------



## Roulette Run

I do appreciate all the hard work people are putting in trying to promote our coin, but what we need to go along with our promotion of this coin is some real world uses. I'm open to ideas, the idea that comes to mind for me is us finding someone that knows how to write useful cell phone apps or some other kind of software that people would want to purchase and the writer of the app be willing to be paid for in Nutcoin for their work on a speculation basis to start. I think this is what the dev. is up to for the next episode for this coin, but I'm not positive, he doesn't communicate too much, but real world value is what will drive the value of this coin. After all; what good is a coin if all you can do with it is to be able to trade it on an exchange? What would make a person want to go trade for a coin that has no purpose? That's the direction we need our supporters looking in.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I do appreciate all the hard work people are putting in trying to promote our coin, but what we need to go along with our promotion of this coin is some real world uses. I'm open to ideas, the idea that comes to mind for me is us finding someone that knows how to write useful cell phone apps or some other kind of software that people would want to purchase and the writer of the app be willing to be paid for in Nutcoin for their work on a speculation basis to start. I think this is what the dev. is up to for the next episode for this coin, but I'm not positive, he doesn't communicate too much, but real world value is what will drive the value of this coin. After all; what good is a coin if all you can do with it is to be able to trade it on an exchange? What would make a person want to go trade for a coin that has no purpose? That's the direction we need our supporters looking in.


I was thinking something more along the lines of what Noblecoin does. Offer Amazon/Newegg/Steam gift card codes and pay with the coin itself. That alone would bring the interest of many people.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> I was thinking something more along the lines of what Noblecoin does. Offer Amazon/Newegg/Steam gift card codes and pay with the coin itself. That alone would bring the interest of many people.


I'm not saying it has to be any one idea, I was just sticking my idea out there and your idea is certainly as good as mine and that was the purpose of my writing, I want people to start coming up with ideas. Who knows, you might just come up with the idea for starting your own business around this coin and make money off of two ends instead of just one. It's not just this coin either, it's alt coins in general, this is a brand new and it's wide open with possibilities. Keep your eyes, your ears and most importantly, your mind open to new ideas, you (any of us) might find a new calling in life that really could be the answer to dreams. "Just make sure you hang onto your Nuts boys (and girls), we might be in for a bumpy ride."


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think based on the initial concept and the name alone it would probably be most productive in terms of both adoption and marketing if there could be some form of agri-biz based promotion using NUT. Obviously finding grocery stores or convenience stores to accept them as payment is a far-off possibility, but perhaps if there were some partial payment scheme that might work. The biggest problem is the capital involved to simply scout opportunities - as that's not something that easily works out part-time.

Perhaps something like an online store where you could buy discount coupons with NUT which could be redeemed at the point-of-sale with fiat... like you could buy a 10% off a single item coupon for 100K NUT. In terms of lost profits to the store itself this is nominal - 10% discounts are commonplace as an incentive to bring in customers who will either hopefully also buy full-priced items simply because they are in the store already, or at least that it makes them familiar with the store and thus more likely to return later/regularly for the goods being sold.

I think that's the big just that all crypto coins need to take (or at least one of them) to really change the view and adoption demographics available today. Overstock.com is a pretty big win, and TigerDirect isn't bad either, but less important. If there were a big department store, grocery, etc. chain to allow payment in CCs then things start looking very, very different. At the moment the single biggest purpose of any crypto is speculation - but that only means volatility and the impression to 'ordinary people' that it's not safe enough to use for day-to-day items. Sure some pizza joints and a few bars or coffee shops will accept BTC, a couple LTC, and maybe 1 or 2 DOGE... but in general you can't buy anything you actually _want_ in crypto - and you certainly can't buy anything you _need_ to buy with it.


----------



## Roulette Run

It's pretty much all quiet on the Nutcoin threads tonight, but we are still needing everybody's votes, Velocity coin passed us up again: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## rcoolb2002

What does all this voting accomplish besides being higher on a chart on a site that I have never heard of. What exchanges use this particular site as their criteria for what coins they support?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> What does all this voting accomplish besides being higher on a chart on a site that I have never heard of. What exchanges use this particular site as their criteria for what coins they support?


The voting is for a single exchange that is currently under development - they simply add hot/cold wallets for coins that have enough votes (i.e. that have a built in customer base once the exchange goes live). On the one hand it might never turn into anything... on the other hand this exchange has already put more work into their voting system and selection - including filtering out TOR votes - than some current exchanges have put into _their entire trading platform_! Time will tell if it's trustworthy and stable - but it at least appears that they are committed to a good product and supporting a wide range of alts.


----------



## rcoolb2002

2nd highest contributor on bitember


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> 2nd highest contributor on bitember


Don't get too cocky, I could put more hash back on there and knock you down a little.









Yes, at this very moment you are second high in "Contributor Shares," but when you begin moving up the "Top 25 Blockfinder" list, then you've got something to talk about. I don't want to downplay your contribution, because all are important, but there are always bigger whales in the sea that can swallow you (and me) like Jonah. At the moment, I've got about 1/3 of my total hash rate mining Nutcoin and at this very minute the rest is mining Digibyte, but it seems to change daily what I'm mining for profit and to pay for my Nutcoin mining. In a few hours, I'll be crossing over the 15 million Nutcoin line.


----------



## Mailman377

I wish it wasn't so warm right now. Would of had 5 million a few days ago.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Don't get too cocky, I could put more hash back on there and knock you down a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, at this very moment you are second high in "Contributor Shares," but when you begin moving up the "Top 25 Blockfinder" list, then you've got something to talk about. I don't want to downplay your contribution, because all are important, but there are always bigger whales in the sea that can swallow you (and me) like Jonah. At the moment, I've got about 1/3 of my total hash rate mining Nutcoin and at this very minute the rest is mining Digibyte, but it seems to change daily what I'm mining for profit and to pay for my Nutcoin mining. In a few hours, I'll be crossing over the 15 million Nutcoin line.


Well no crap. Way to swing that might massive epeen you have......im so impressed that you have more than 1.5 mH


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> I wish it wasn't so warm right now. Would of had 5 million a few days ago.


How warm is it out there? It's supposed to get all the way up to 40F here today.







First day above freezing in about a month at least. I'm so over winter, my gas bill was $248.00 this month and I don't live in a big house. My bill shows that it was almost double the cost of the February 2013 bill.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> How warm is it out there? It's supposed to get all the way up to 40F here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day above freezing in about a month at least. I'm so over winter, my gas bill was $248.00 this month and I don't live in a big house. My bill shows that it was almost double the cost of the February 2013 bill.


Sat and Sun were both 86F. So I didn't mine at all since I couldn't be home to monitor my temps. Today its supposed to be 84F, but im home today so I can watch my temps. It wont really start cooling down until Thursday when the high will be 79F so ill be able to let it just run with my fan blowing air in from outside.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Sat and Sun were both 86F. So I didn't mine at all since I couldn't be home to monitor my temps. Today its supposed to be 84F, but im home today so I can watch my temps. It wont really start cooling down until Thursday when the high will be 79F so ill be able to let it just run with my fan blowing air in from outside.


Right now, my rig helps to heat my house, I read an article recently that said a mining rig, watt for watt is as efficient as a space heater. A the temps warm up, instead of blowing air through my rig, I'll be pulling it through and out the window.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Sat and Sun were both 86F. So I didn't mine at all since I couldn't be home to monitor my temps. Today its supposed to be 84F, but im home today so I can watch my temps. It wont really start cooling down until Thursday when the high will be 79F so ill be able to let it just run with my fan blowing air in from outside.


You can try underclocking and undervolting to mine at lower hashrates but much lower temps. I lost over 10 degrees just undervolting and setting clocks to lower but i didnt lose hashrate at all. You could go down even further and lose a little hashrate for a big temp decrease.


----------



## Roulette Run

Please vote everyone: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Roulette Run

I hope everyone is remembering to continue to vote for our coin.







The site says they've banned Transfer Coin for voting abuse.









http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Roulette Run

You could hear a pin drop.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

That's likely to continue for some time.. after all there is nearly zero applicability for the coin - so not much to talk about. There needs to be a Nutcoin Foundation with some causes and hopefully some publicity along with it. Without some push for adoption at either some stores or perhaps even setting up a simple ebay like exchange site where people can buy and sell goods for NUT - there won't ever be enough demand to derive a value per NUT from.

Regardless of the fact that it has (in a manner of speaking) lived up to it's non pump-n-dump nature... this has, in actuality, only occurred because the exchanges it's featured on are tiny - and the fact that there's nowhere to spend them... so they are by their very nature a non-speculative instrument of pure speculation... not a very compelling combination I'm afraid.









Maybe allcrypt will change that and maybe the community will - I'm still mining and holding, but only because I pulled 10LTC out early on so I consider the investment already to have paid out 100% and then some. From here on out I won't trade them unless it's "really real money" - until then I'll just hold and see.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> That's likely to continue for some time.. after all there is nearly zero applicability for the coin - so not much to talk about. There needs to be a Nutcoin Foundation with some causes and hopefully some publicity along with it. Without some push for adoption at either some stores or perhaps even setting up a simple ebay like exchange site where people can buy and sell goods for NUT - there won't ever be enough demand to derive a value per NUT from.
> 
> Regardless of the fact that it has (in a manner of speaking) lived up to it's non pump-n-dump nature... this has, in actuality, only occurred because the exchanges it's featured on are tiny - and the fact that there's nowhere to spend them... so they are by their very nature a non-speculative instrument of pure speculation... not a very compelling combination I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe allcrypt will change that and maybe the community will - I'm still mining and holding, but only because I pulled 10LTC out early on so I consider the investment already to have paid out 100% and then some. From here on out I won't trade them unless it's "really real money" - until then I'll just hold and see.


Agreed, in fact already this morning on the official thread, I was again extolling the fact that our coin needs continued advertisement and real world uses even more than a major exchange and I've been beating that drum for several days now.


----------



## inedenimadam

VOTE FOR NUT!

someone is slippin'


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VOTE FOR NUT!
> 
> someone is slippin'


Yep, we're 23 votes from 10,000 now.

http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Ah ha. Broke 10k.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

just voted move 1 up past cate coin yey


----------



## Mailman377

Yay my new PSU will be here hopefully today. Can get my 7790/7750 up and going finally. This heat wave is finally over thankfully. Time to go back to 24/7 mining.

Gratz on 10k btw peeps. Lets keep voting(Ive been slacking. Ive been forgetting to vote on my phone)


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Yay my new PSU will be here hopefully today. Can get my 7790/7750 up and going finally. This heat wave is finally over thankfully. Time to go back to 24/7 mining.
> 
> Gratz on 10k btw peeps. Lets keep voting(Ive been slacking. Ive been forgetting to vote on my phone)


Congrats on the new PSU and on the heatwave being over... it's time to get back at it, you've been dropping on the Top 25 Blockfinders list.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Congrats on the new PSU and on the heatwave being over... it's time to get back at it, you've been dropping on the Top 25 Blockfinders list.


Im mining DGC right now since its launching a DGC/USD exchange soon so I wanna hop on the coin before the Diff rises. Ill get back onto Nut sometime soon.


----------



## mav2000

I really dont get how things will change if Nut gets onto one more exchange...its still going to be low until something happens....by which I mean some of the stuff you guys already spoke about.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I really dont get how things will change if Nut gets onto one more exchange...its still going to be low until something happens....by which I mean some of the stuff you guys already spoke about.


You need to go check out the official thread, there are people working on ideas, if you have any of your own, we'd be glad to hear them.

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I really dont get how things will change if Nut gets onto one more exchange...its still going to be low until something happens....by which I mean some of the stuff you guys already spoke about.


Well, a lot depends on the exchange. The two exchanges that currently have NUT on them have next to no volume whatsoever. Traders (myself included) go where the volume is - as that's where the volatility is as well. Well volatility and speed... doesn't do much good to try to make moves in a market when it takes nearly an hour to find a buyer/seller at the current price. Predicting market flows is hard enough when trades execute _and fill_ in a matter of seconds... trying to do that when your trades, which were placed in an uncertain present and actually filled in an even more uncertain future is damn near impossible!









Allcrypt has a good possibility I believe in that they are taking their time and testing things thoroughly. This is no guarantee of success, but it has a much better one than someone who just grabbed some pre-built exchange code and threw a database together and launched.

If nothing else, it is yet another opportunity for people to discover the NUT even exists in the first place.


----------



## Roulette Run

I just hit 11,000 votes, keep voting everybody!!!


----------



## Tisca

Where can you exchange Nutcoin?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Where can you exchange Nutcoin?


While it's not recommended that Nutcoin be traded yet, it is on a couple of micro-exchanges:

https://www.allcoin.com/

https://pmtocoins.com/index.php


----------



## Roulette Run

Don't forget to vote today!! http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php


----------



## Mailman377

Is the GPU limit for Windows 8.1 3 or 4 gpus? I cant for the life of me get my 7750(which would be my 4th on my miner) to work on my miner. The GPU isnt dead, the new riser isnt dead, nor is the express lane im plugging the riser into dead.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Is the GPU limit for Windows 8.1 3 or 4 gpus? I cant for the life of me get my 7750(which would be my 4th on my miner) to work on my miner. The GPU isnt dead, the new riser isnt dead, nor is the express lane im plugging the riser into dead.


AFAIK it shouldn't be an issue regardless... it's simply a matter of PCI lanes, power supply etc.

There were issues, back in the day, with some people having issues running more than 4GPUs (dual 6990s) in any 32 bit windows version. I also remember people saying they weren't having problems with 8 GPUS (quad 6990s) on risers running 64bit Windows 7 - of course, in both cases it's conjecture and not in Windows 8.

I can't see the OS being the biggest deal (though possibly RAM if it's not adequate as there's a weird thing Windows does with VRAM vs system RAM - or did - which was sometimes a problem.

The first thing I would test is trying out different drivers - as it's possible that there is an issue with the driver itself. Is the system not booting at all, or is it running fine but just not detecting the 4th GPU?

Some possibly relevant info. And here. Also here. Microsoft is strangely silent on the issue.


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> The first thing I would test is trying out different drivers - as it's possible that there is an issue with the driver itself. Is the system not booting at all, or is it running fine but just not detecting the 4th GPU?
> 
> Some possibly relevant info. And here. Also here. Microsoft is strangely silent on the issue.


Its just not detecting the GPU. I've also tried drivers and that wouldn't work as well. My 7790 is plugged into the 3rd x16 slot on the mobo and using a riser also works as well. The second x16 slot regardless of riser or plugged in directly will not detect the 4th gpu. I swapped my 7790 into the 2nd x16 lane while leaving the 3rd open and it worked fine. So I put my 7750 into the 3rd x16 and riser while the 7790 in the 2nd and it was a no go.

I might try a Linux distro on my next day off to see if its some type of OS/mobo limitation Combo(I dont know know really). I hardly doubt its a power limitation since I have a 750 and 430 watt PSU powering this miner, but who knows it can be.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mailman377*
> 
> Its just not detecting the GPU. I've also tried drivers and that wouldn't work as well. My 7790 is plugged into the 3rd x16 slot on the mobo and using a riser also works as well. The second x16 slot regardless of riser or plugged in directly will not detect the 4th gpu. I swapped my 7790 into the 2nd x16 lane while leaving the 3rd open and it worked fine. So I put my 7750 into the 3rd x16 and riser while the 7790 in the 2nd and it was a no go.
> 
> I might try a Linux distro on my next day off to see if its some type of OS/mobo limitation Combo(I dont know know really). I hardly doubt its a power limitation since I have a 750 and 430 watt PSU powering this miner, but who knows it can be.


I misread that 7790 as 7970 and I could easily see you being short wattage-wise. With 7790 however, you are correct and that shouldn't be a problem.

The only thing I can think is that it's possibly a hardware issue - like if there are cards in the 1st and 3rd slots it completely deactivates the 2nd slot. I would consult the MB manual or check on their support forums just to confirm that this isn't expected behavior (due to PCI-e lanes being allocated elsewhere like a secondary SATA chipset or something else).

Sucks that it's not something simple like a bad riser or driver installation.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is crypto mining down? My 280X can't connect. Maybe they removed nuts?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is crypto mining down? My 280X can't connect. Maybe they removed nuts?


What pool are you using now? I know Bitember still has them. That being said, you might want to pop over and catch up on the official thread. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.1480


----------



## cam51037

Just a reminder, cast your daily 10 votes for NUT: http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php

Tons of coins were just added to the exchange, now Nutcoin is 5th on the list of coins that can still be voted on. 2k more votes or so would put us in top place!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, threw my votes in again today... would be nice if it happened. I'm really hoping that exchange delivers as good a trading experience as the run up to opening has seemingly indicated it will.


----------



## dmfree88

Sorry for the lack of updates guys its been a crazy week/month for me. working on ideas for a nutmerchant. Will see how it pans out whether I can get enough cash to start it up. Time will tell







.

Check out the new nutcoin pool though.. spread the hash.. not sure whatsup with crypto they been down but theres other places to shake some nut!

http://nut.imine.at


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates guys its been a crazy week/month for me. working on ideas for a nutmerchant. Will see how it pans out whether I can get enough cash to start it up. Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Check out the new nutcoin pool though.. spread the hash.. not sure whatsup with crypto they been down but theres other places to shake some nut!
> 
> http://nut.imine.at


I would suggest you go over and check out the official thread to catch up on what's going on.


----------



## dmfree88

trying to.. i have a ton on my plate. I see that episode 4 is starting to come out maybe? I dont know exactly looks like big things are coming guys! Check out that new pool though its awesome. the ui is amazing for all there pools check them all out just for the visual effect haha.

I hate to do this to you again guys but theres another vote that may actually be more important then the previous (since allcrypt really hasnt opened yet and noone knows where it will go):

https://www.mintpal.com/voting

Mintpal has been picking up steam. Alot of users are boycotting cryptsy for mintpal. its known to have massive amount of btc moved daily. Also allcrypt has added a LOT more coins! we are literally number 4 and almost number 3 to be added next! After the episode is released and we get a flood of new users/votes it will get picked up there easily. We will then want to focus on mintpal. But dont forget about allcrypt its still up in the air how that site will do! The more the better!

I will try to keep everyone posted in the OP about the next episode as its released







.

Update: I have heard from the dev somewhat recently (like 2 days ago maybe). I dont know why he doesnt keep up with the bitcointalk forum post but he has responded to me. I sent him 2 messages about possible scrypt-n and KGW implementation. he responded to both. The last response said:

"thanks for all the information. We will think about it."

I assume though with the new pool arrival and the next episode will come great things. As the last time i spoke with him he also mentioned:

"Wait for what's coming soon about NutCoin."

Who knows its almost a big secret it seems haha. I guess that can be a good thing? We shall see but things are still looking great for nutcoin I do wish he were more active though :/.

POST THOUGHT: Also you can signup at mintpal.com and you get more votes. I am pretty sure you can only vote once per hour though? its kinda strange.


----------



## Roulette Run

More active is to put it lightly, I hope you read the copy of the personal message I sent to him last night (over on the official thread), we've heard nothing substantial out of him in weeks and the main nutcoin.com site has been down for days with no explanation. I've told him that it's time to step up if he's still with us and be a leader, but if we don't hear from he and his group by Monday, we have a group that we're putting together that is going to begin trying to take over the dev/operation and promotion of the coin. That's not our hoped for option, we want him to step in and actually be a hands on leader, but the total silence is deafening when we have people out here mining that are putting a great deal of time, effort and expense in the form of electricity to mine a coin that has been out for nearly two months now and has no obvious direction. I believe very greatly in this coin's vision and I've got 18.34 million of them to prove it and if trying to take over the coin is what we believe our only option is to keep this coin alive, there are several of us who are willing to take that plunge.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> More active is to put it lightly, I hope you read the copy of the personal message I sent to him last night (over on the official thread), we've heard nothing substantial out of him in weeks and the main nutcoin.com site has been down for days with no explanation. I've told him that it's time to step up if he's still with us and be a leader, but if we don't hear from he and his group by Monday, we have a group that we're putting together that is going to begin trying to take over the dev/operation and promotion of the coin. That's not our hoped for option, we want him to step in and actually be a hands on leader, but the total silence is deafening when we have people out here mining that are putting a great deal of time, effort and expense in the form of electricity to mine a coin that has been out for nearly two months now and has no obvious direction. I believe very greatly in this coin's vision and I've got 18.34 million of them to prove it and if trying to take over the coin is what we believe our only option is to keep this coin alive, there are several of us who are willing to take that plunge.


I'm in. I can make a page for it. If we don't hear from him on Monday.


----------



## dmfree88

Well if this ends up happening i think we should prepare for a "re-launch". As I mentioned to the Dev the future is Scrypt-N aswell as KGW. Protection against multi-pools and asic mining. We will have to find a solid developer who can implement these things and push the future upgrades. Merchants are whats most important for nutcoin though and that is what the dev has been focusing on. Hopefully hes around and provides these things. But from the technology standpoint i think we need a good dev to implement scrypt-n. Due to the 50% hashrate ratio you would have to double the reward. But this would allow for nut to stay at the same mineable level it is now and we could branch keeping our current nutcoins intact. If the re-launch is announced it would give plenty of people time to mine now while its still on scrypt (making pre-mine impossible as the coin already exists







). Not sure how making a different algorithm fork of an existing coin would work but it would be awesome to attempt. Being the first ones to do so and being the only scrypt-n without pre-mine would give us a HUGE opportunity. I hope if the dev does show his face he sees this.

I dont foresee this being a problem I am sure the Dev will respond to you soon. He usually takes a day or two but has responded to me everytime.

We could use some more advancements in the #nutcoin channel on freenode. Not hardly anyone there. If we could invest in a tipbot this could attract users. Bounties are needed, gotta lot of work ahead of us possibly.. hopefully we hear something soon









Also i just realized guys its 6 votes per-hour for registered users:

https://www.mintpal.com/voting

The way we vote for allcrypt we could be on mintpal in 2 days haha.. roll in some votes guys keep it up everytime you hit your pc login and vote!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> The way we vote for allcrypt we could be on mintpal in 2 days haha.. roll in some votes guys keep it up everytime you hit your pc login and vote!


I looked and didn't see NUT in that list? I'll have to check again next hour.


----------



## dmfree88

Its only got like 850-900ish votes so far. I just noticed it personally. i also dumped a little btc into it not much though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Well if this ends up happening i think we should prepare for a "re-launch". As I mentioned to the Dev the future is Scrypt-N aswell as KGW. Protection against multi-pools and asic mining. We will have to find a solid developer who can implement these things and push the future upgrades. Merchants are whats most important for nutcoin though and that is what the dev has been focusing on. Hopefully hes around and provides these things. But from the technology standpoint i think we need a good dev to implement scrypt-n. Due to the 50% hashrate ratio you would have to double the reward. But this would allow for nut to stay at the same mineable level it is now and we could branch keeping our current nutcoins intact. If the re-launch is announced it would give plenty of people time to mine now while its still on scrypt (making pre-mine impossible as the coin already exists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Not sure how making a different algorithm fork of an existing coin would work but it would be awesome to attempt. Being the first ones to do so and being the only scrypt-n without pre-mine would give us a HUGE opportunity. I hope if the dev does show his face he sees this.
> 
> I dont foresee this being a problem I am sure the Dev will respond to you soon. He usually takes a day or two but has responded to me everytime.
> 
> We could use some more advancements in the #nutcoin channel on freenode. Not hardly anyone there. If we could invest in a tipbot this could attract users. Bounties are needed, gotta lot of work ahead of us possibly.. hopefully we hear something soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i just realized guys its 6 votes per-hour for registered users:
> 
> https://www.mintpal.com/voting
> 
> The way we vote for allcrypt we could be on mintpal in 2 days haha.. roll in some votes guys keep it up everytime you hit your pc login and vote!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'm in. I can make a page for it. If we don't hear from him on Monday.


One of the guys a while back has made a page that we might end up using as our home page, IDK yet: http://www.getnut.org/

Last I checked, dmx did show up earlier today, he did not respond to my message to him he just gave a one liner saying he was on getting the site back up... nothing more. I've tried to prod him for much more in a further post. So far no response.

I understand that there would be a lot to trying to take over this coin and at the moment it's only an exploratory situation, if and when the time comes, we're going to have to give notice of a meeting in a chat so that all interested parties can have a say and we can appoint a head person. I'm not insisting on being that person, at the moment I just seem to be the person starting to push the snowball downhill. I have in the last week or so when we were talking about it volunteered to work on PR since I know squat about coding, that being said, I don't think the person in charge whoever that ends up being I don't think absolutely has to be a coder, what they do need is some strong managerial skills and know how to delegate tasks and not try to do it all themselves. That's what I think we need as the leader.


----------



## Roulette Run

Since this pertains to everybody on this page as much as it does to the guys... and occasionally a girl that hangs out over on the main thread, I'm posting it here also. I would also like to see the people that frequent this page to start intermingling and interacting on the main thread site and at the very least go over to see what is being talked about, this two halves thing is bound to cause problems:https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.0

"I think guys that if it comes to what we've been talking about, we will need to have a group meeting in a chat room to decide exactly who will lead the ship. There are others players in this game that many of you may not know about and I'm going to try to get everybody together so that we all can be on the same sheet of music, that being said, I want to encourage you guys to visit the Overclock.net [email protected]http://www.overclock.net/t/1457860/nut-nutcoin-fan-club-the-time-of-nut-has-arrived-d

IDK, it's like we're two halves of a whole and I don't know why that is, but if we're all trying to accomplish the same goals, we need to not have two halves, we need to start commingling and communicating with each other so that we don't have two competing groups.

I'm beginning to think along the lines that this might need to be run like a corporation with separate divisions with a division head who all report to whoever is in charge, because it looks to me that there will need to be several related and at least part time collaboration on some issues and others not so much.

One of the first things we need is a way of communication between our members and groups that isn't so public, we want this site and our associated sites to be a place for the pubic to learn about our coin and be drawn to it and not where we air all of our dirty laundry, we need to do that behind the scenes.

dmx, as of right now this is not an attempt to take this coin away from you, the goal of everyone of us is to see nutcoin succeed and we all know that this is your baby, but the simple fact is that we need a hands on leader, by all means we would love for that person to be you. I already can tell from the pieces of the puzzle that are hear all ready, that you believe in doing quality work, but you don't need to try to do it all alone, because it kind of seems like that might be what is taking place, but honestly, there are only so many hours in a day for one person. Please take charge and begin asking people to help you with what you want done and supervise and oversee the work. It seems that we've got several guys now that can do coding work, tell them what you want or need help with. We can all work together to do this.

Guys, please keep voting on both http://www.allcrypt.com/beta/voting.php and on https://www.mintpal.com/voting, I know this isn't what our top priority might be, but I don't think getting on an exchange would automatically hurt us either. It could bring some new blood into the group and who knows what we might find mixed into the group that might help us.

I am not all tied into the idea of me personally taking over the reins of this coin if it should come to that, if we should happen across an experienced dev who would be willing to take it on, that might be a better choice, but if I or who ever ends up taking over if need be, they're going to need ideas and flexibility on all of our parts. Try not to get yourselves into a my way or the highway mindset, because I can virtually assure you that not all of anybody's ideas will be accepted.

I hope I've given you all a lot of things to think over. This coin needs hard work and dedication on all of our parts, I'm not going to ask you for your oath or dedication pledge, but every one of us can tell somebody about nutcoin in the next day whether it be on Facebook or some other social media outlet, computer geek site or wherever. Do you know how many times I have just spammed "Nutcoin is Coming!" into comment lines of various online computer magazine articles or cryptocurrency blogs? Don't forget friends either. Not everybody you tell needs to be a miner, believe it or not, there are people out there who have virtually no idea what a cryptocurrency, including Bitcoin is. Please be willing to explain in a simple way to the uninitiated.

Lots of this we can do right now and on our own.

I do appreciate the informal nomination, but we'll see where that goes as we move forward. I'd still LOVE FOR dmx to step up to the task be the man, or "D" if you don't want to be the man, but more a senior adviser/coder not in charge of giving the day to day orders, we could probably work around that too. Please just tell us what you want to do or where you want to fit into the picture and we will help you to be that person. It's also very encouraging to see the main http://www.nutcoin.com/ site back up again. Thank you.

That's what I've got to say about it all for now guys, think seriously about these ideas and how much time you personally can invest into this project, because whoever is in charge is going to need to be able to do some accurate planning."


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

We shall crack out the gains one nut at a time.


----------



## dmfree88

The chat is open.. not many inside though... #nutcoin on freenode.. like i said if we can get a tipbot made and some other things it would be beneficial. Help promote the chat.. Im in there right now with like 9 people total. i dont know who owns it otherwise we could make moderators and get it going properly. It says official though and references www.nutcoin.com.. hopefully a mod will pop in soon and we can get some level of organization there. May have to make a new chat so we can moderate it... Not sure who owns #nutcoin?


----------



## Cryptux

Hi Everybody,

there is 3 weeks, i mined solo the Nuts !!!






















Sorry,my English isn't very well but i understand. I follow you here and now on the channel #nutcoin.









Very good job and long life to Nutcoin.























See you soon....


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Mined some more last night... can't really justify spending all of my time mining this (even with one worker) but on the other side of things... I'll hold my nuts till they turn blue.









Haven't even brought up the wallet in some time but I think I'm somewhere around the 15M point right now... I'll make sure to mine for a few hours at least once a week from now until it either really takes off or dies completely. Hopefully it will be the former.


----------



## btupsx

What is happening with The Nut? I've read rumors of a re-release utilizing adaptive N and KGW. If this is the case, I'm hopeful for the coin, and intrigued.


----------



## dmfree88

we dont really know at this point. Hopefully that does happen. if not then the dev needs to come up with episode 4 soon or people are going to dissappear. If the dev doesnt do something soon I have plans to create a new coin with many of the same features. Will keep everyone posted if this happens. Need a more active development team.. Still putting trust in the dev to come around and bring the merchants he has promised. if this happens nut will sky rocket. For now its a hurry up and wait game and see what happens.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

If they do a re-release, I think it would honestly be better to do a new coin from scratch - but have some sort of IPO where holders of current NUT could exchange those for shares during the 2-3 weeks leading up to the release. This would have two benefits... first, those that are just 'over it' and want to move on to something else would have a brief period where exchange-traded NUT should increase in value as demand for IPO shares only available in NUT would drive the price higher. Which would allow the Dev(s) of that coin to sell and bank some BTC for buying servers, commissioning websites, promoting on exchanges, etc. That way there could still be techincally no premine (other than what was required for IPO dividend payouts to shareholders) and they would still have a decent supply of capital to operate from during the initial spin-up.

At the same time there would be a built-in incentive for current die-hard NUT holders to support the new coin as well (and have a bigger stake in it from the beginning).

I guess we'll have to see what happens, but I think that would at least provide a better starting point - and a reward for loyalty as well.


----------



## tombom

Dev's already announced the new episode on the bitcointalk forums. Did y'all miss that?










IDK if I've posted yet, but I decided to hop on this coin as soon as I first heard about it. I was mining bitcoin for a while when it first came out and decided to drop it because it felt too difficult lol. BOY HOW WRONG WAS I TO DO THAT. Anyways, here's to the eventual success of nutcoin! All the other coins I've been reading about sound horrendous and this is the first once since bitcoin to get me interested again.


----------



## meckert15834

We got added to allcrypt.com

Good job with the voting guys!


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> We got added to allcrypt.com
> 
> Good job with the voting guys!


So now all we have to do is buy up all the NUT being dumped way too cheaply... And we're back in business!


----------



## tombom

Yeah awesome work! I was spamming votes as much as possible the past few days. P. excited.

Good idea Digi. Don't I wish I had that sort of extra capital lol.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Okay now, we are on allcrypt guys.

Don't screw it up, hold your Nuts high.

I've set 2 orders on BTC and 2 on LTC, please don't under cut it too much. If we all sell high we all win. If one guy dumps low we all lose.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Okay now, we are on allcrypt guys.
> 
> Don't screw it up, hold your Nuts high.
> 
> I've set 2 orders on BTC and 2 on LTC, please don't under cut it too much. If we all sell high we all win. If one guy dumps low we all lose.


dump? NAW!!!

hold...


----------



## dmfree88

Good move law noob i agree... but we need some buy walls to influence new miners but i also see no reason to attract miners who just want to sell.. kinda give and take..

More awareness is good though our name is popping up everywhere. Keep pushin cryptsy and mintpal we will be there someday









Solo nut mining is fun by the way i finally figured it out







. Cool to earn your own.


----------



## tombom

How exactly do you solo mine nut? I googled around but couldn't find anything. I assume it's like any other coin, I just didn't read anything more.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Okay now, we are on allcrypt guys.
> 
> Don't screw it up, hold your Nuts high.
> 
> I've set 2 orders on BTC and 2 on LTC, please don't under cut it too much. If we all sell high we all win. If one guy dumps low we all lose.


Does it let you on there??? It keeps telling me "Invalid User Name or Password" I actually thought they were down. Been trying to vote. Congratulations everybody!!! I know a lot of people worked hard to get us on this one.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Okay now, we are on allcrypt guys.
> 
> Don't screw it up, hold your Nuts high.
> 
> I've set 2 orders on BTC and 2 on LTC, please don't under cut it too much. If we all sell high we all win. If one guy dumps low we all lose.


You could look at it that way... or you could say "as long as I have spare BTC laying around, and I believe in NUT long-term... let them dump all they want at 1 Satoshi... I'll have billions!"









As long as development continues, and people are willing to sell NUT for a basement price like 1 Sat... it would be possible for a few people to control the market entirely. Not saying that would necessarily be a good thing - but as long as I'm one of those people I don't mind!

When it gets much more traction... they can buy them back from me at ~200 Satoshi all day long.


----------



## dmfree88

IT JUST GOT REAL!!!

I am working hard to get nutcoin on this list!

https://www.cryptsy.com/coinvotes/

(he says no more tweets to @cryptsy about adding new coins.. i suggest tweeting him until he puts us on the list







)

Check it out guys if we hit it hard and fast we could easily be a part of cryptsy! I am currently talking with CryptsyKen about adding us to the voting list. I will immedietly drop some BTC into the vote (not much but ill do what i can). So we can push past all the lower 0-10 voters.

YOU ONLY GET ONE VOTE PER ACCOUNT PER COIN! (unless you pay of course, cryptsy had to get a piece of this pay-per-vote bullcrap)

This is huge! We will have to spread the word and make sure people want nutcoin on the exchange. They dont have to pick a specific coin they get one vote per coin. We just have to make sure they remember nutcoin and give nutcoin one aswell.

If you have been saving cryptsy points forever now is finally the time to spend em! 1 cryptsy point = 5 votes. This is also huge as alot of people dont have cryptsypoints. You should expect a rise in cryptsypoint prices aswell if your a day-trader nows the time to buy.

THIS IS NOT A DRILL! TIME TO GATHER ALL FORCES AND MAKE SURE WE STRIKE EARLY! THE TIME OF NUT HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## Rage19420

Looks promising, dedicated one of the cards to it.


----------



## jagerxx

I dont get it,everything about nut is great.Logo is great,idea is great even you mention about Rotchschild.I invest all my computer power to mine only Nuts.Yes you can call me nuts but I dont understand why is it not popular yet,maybe we just need to be patient....


----------



## Eggy88

OK, throwing one of my rigs over to NUT for a couple of days, another 2.5Mh/s coming NUT's way.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagerxx*
> 
> I dont get it,everything about nut is great.Logo is great,idea is great even you mention about Rotchschild.I invest all my computer power to mine only Nuts.Yes you can call me nuts but I dont understand why is it not popular yet,maybe we just need to be patient....


Its a slow road but we will be seen soon. Just overlooked for now. We need to get on that cryptsy list. Might start a website to collect funds for votes while we wait. See what i can do... keep bugging @cryptsy


----------



## PolyMorphist

Hey, everyone.

Does anyone know where one can buy bulk Nutcoin? I can't use my mining PC because it's being used for [email protected] at the moment.
Also, by what means can one buy Nutcoin? I have 0.1 BTC I'm willing to put in, if that's accepted. I don't want to use Paypal for obvious reasons.


----------



## Halo_003

You can on allcrypt and pmtocoins.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Hey, everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know where one can buy bulk Nutcoin? I can't use my mining PC because it's being used for [email protected] at the moment.
> Also, by what means can one buy Nutcoin? I have 0.1 BTC I'm willing to put in, if that's accepted. I don't want to use Paypal for obvious reasons.


Yes, BTC is accepted at Allcrypt.com


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> You can on allcrypt and pmtocoins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> You can on allcrypt and pmtocoins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Yes, BTC is accepted at Allcrypt.com


Thanks. Bought a little over 8 million NUT. Assuming the claims in the initial post are to be true, I will create a relatively small fortune in 10 years


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Thanks. Bought a little over 8 million NUT. Assuming the claims in the initial post are to be true, I will create a relatively small fortune in 10 years


Well, that's a big _IF_ to assume that - but welcome aboard! As long as those of us holding NUT don't give up on it - it will always have some value... and potentially a fantastic return. I was buying up the small-priced sells on allcrypt but they gobbled up my meager investment. But hey, I took some of the lowball coins off the market and I'm holding for the long-run so it's all good.









I might do something really stupid as far as NUT is concerned in the future however... have a couple BTC that I don't really have plans for - but I'm pretty much just sitting still right now... things in crypto-coin land are looking a little scary!


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, that's a big _IF_ to assume that - but welcome aboard! As long as those of us holding NUT don't give up on it - it will always have some value... and potentially a fantastic return. I was buying up the small-priced sells on allcrypt but they gobbled up my meager investment. But hey, I took some of the lowball coins off the market and I'm holding for the long-run so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do something really stupid as far as NUT is concerned in the future however... have a couple BTC that I don't really have plans for - but I'm pretty much just sitting still right now... things in crypto-coin land are looking a little scary!


Yeah, I know it's a big ask but such is the game of investment - this platform has the potential to become the next 'Google' of crypto-currencies. TBH I'm just going to leave them there for a decade and sell 'em when I need the money.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Yeah, I know it's a big ask but such is the game of investment - this platform has the potential to become the next 'Google' of crypto-currencies. TBH I'm just going to leave them there for a decade and sell 'em when I need the money.


Very true... and at current exchange rates... 10M NUT is worth what, like ~$60? So even if it never gets above the point where a 10M NUT buys you much more than a pair of shoes... we're still coming out way ahead (as at current inflation rates a pair of shoes will be something like $1,200 in a decade). Of course, you'd still have to find a store willing to sell shoes for NUT - which is the problem we currently have... but hopefully, we'll be able to fix that in the coming year or so.


----------



## dmfree88

Another pool stepping on board the nut train:

http://nutcoin.miningpoolhub.com/

- 0% Fee
- US / Asia servers
- Very fast, reliable, secure.


----------



## tombom

Awesome looking out. 0% fee is sick.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0re79*
> 
> Want to sell over 2.2m NUT for 0.025 BTC. PM me If You are interested. I am newbie here, but You can check me on Bitcointalk forum https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile or with same post here https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.msg5614261#msg5614261


Sorry, but you cannot sell anything here without 35 rep, and without being in the market place. I also believe you cannot sell any cryptocurrency on this forum.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Well, I definitely wouldn't consider it going 'all-in'... but I picked up another 15M NUT (and left 3.5M of it on the exchange in a sell just to keep things interesting). Oh yeah, and I've got a buy in for another 15M should people decide to dump for 1 Sat - which I'm sure they will.

If nothing else, it's fun to look at numbers this large... even if they will barely pay for a sandwich in real life.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Well, I definitely wouldn't consider it going 'all-in'... but I picked up another 15M NUT (and left 3.5M of it on the exchange in a sell just to keep things interesting). Oh yeah, and I've got a buy in for another 15M should people decide to dump for 1 Sat - which I'm sure they will.
> 
> If nothing else, it's fun to look at numbers this large... even if they will barely pay for a sandwich in real life.


I'm not buying, I'm back to mining and I cleared 23M in my wallet. I've got a few scattered on the exchanges, but due to the price I've got set, I don't expect to sell anytime soon. I think dumpers might actually be good for the coin right now, if it will help to decentralize the coin stock out of the hands of the few and into many more.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I'm not buying, I'm back to mining and I cleared 23M in my wallet. I've got a few scattered on the exchanges, but due to the price I've got set, I don't expect to sell anytime soon. I think dumpers might actually be good for the coin right now, if it will help to decentralize the coin stock out of the hands of the few and into many more.


I'm mining too (though just a little). I figure I'll probably mine/buy my way to a quarter billion and then do nothing...







If nothing else, I can turn into a NUT-philanthropist and just donate 1-2M to any projects/bounties/etc. that seem worthy or interesting. Of course, something has to happen to give them at least some value first... but then again my BC investment is looking better everyday so this is just my long-shot with some of the profits.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> I'm mining too (though just a little). I figure I'll probably mine/buy my way to a quarter billion and then do nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing else, I can turn into a NUT-philanthropist and just donate 1-2M to any projects/bounties/etc. that seem worthy or interesting. Of course, something has to happen to give them at least some value first... but then again my BC investment is looking better everyday so this is just my long-shot with some of the profits.


Right this second, your BC investment is looking very good, I've just got 10k stashed in my wallet. You might look at OlympicCoin on MintPal.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Right this second, your BC investment is looking very good, I've just got 10k stashed in my wallet. You might look at OlympicCoin on MintPal.


Yeah I missed the top because I got impatient and just moved my holdings to my wallet (for staking) - however, I'm thinking that I'll throw 15K back on the market and see if I can't turn it into 30-50K over some trades in the upcoming week. If nothing else that 15K sold @ 1200 should just about cover the buy-ins on the 60K left over in my wallet. Bought most of it under 600 (and much under 500) so taking some profits at +100% seems prudent.









Of course, if it hits 3500 next week I'll not feel so fantastic about selling at this price... on the other hand, if it dips back to 500 again... I'll double my holdings for no additional investment.


----------



## tombom

I've got a couple mill in my wallet just from mining on two okay amd cards and I'm stoked to see what kind of profits I'm gonna get. Can't imagine what y'all are playing around with lol.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Of course, if it hits 3500 next week I'll not feel so fantastic about selling at this price... on the other hand, if it dips back to 500 again... I'll double my holdings for no additional investment.


Well... I guess you all know how I feel about that ^ decision.







But, profit is profit, and at least I did pick up another 40K on dips (thought for far more than 1200 - but also far less than the current price).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> I've got a couple mill in my wallet just from mining on two okay amd cards and I'm stoked to see what kind of profits I'm gonna get. Can't imagine what y'all are playing around with lol.


I haven't checked lately but I think I stopped mining and investing around the 35M mark. Still don't know if it will ever be worth much, but the investment was so minor - it's worth the long shot if nothing else.


----------



## Roulette Run

The dev has just put out that Episode 4 is to be unveiled on April 1, 2014.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> The dev has just put out that Episode 4 is to be unveiled on April 1, 2014.


April Fools joke?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> April Fools joke?


I've been informed and based upon other information that I have that backs up that information, the dev is French, I doubt they do April Fools over there, but I could be wrong, but I doubt an April Fool's joke.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

I think they have some version of April Fools everywhere - at least I know that Asian countries (China and Japan notably) have some version of it. On the other hand, it's the first of a month and many people (myself included) often schedule releases of projects on the first of a month - so there's a 1/12 chance that it will occur on April 1st. Not saying that it's not possible... just not necessarily the case.


----------



## dmfree88

I dont know bout u guys but im super happy about the news. Got nut?



Solo is so much more fun


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont know bout u guys but im super happy about the news. Got nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Solo is so much more fun


IDK, I've got 41.11M Nutcoins all mined through pool right now and I'm still actively mining. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont know bout u guys but im super happy about the news. Got nut?
> 
> 
> 
> Solo is so much more fun


News? What news? I can't access the BTCtalkforum









To show that I'm not stupid: I'm guessing the transfer limit was removed?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> News? What news? I can't access the BTCtalkforum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To show that I'm not stupid: I'm guessing the transfer limit was removed?


No, the dev is going to come out with Episode 4 on April 1, 2014


----------



## dmfree88

MINE MINE THERE ALL MINE MUAHAAHAHA


----------



## Rage19420

Hey can someone point me in the general direction to solomine nutcoin?


----------



## Rage19420

Ive seemed to hit a wall trying to solomine me some nut. Any insight would be much appreciated.

Here's what im getting:



Heres my Nutcoin.conf

Code:



Code:


addnode=192.99.4.55:9508
addnode=91.121.5.68:9508
addnode=192.99.4.55
addnode=91.121.5.68
addnode=74.139.169.180
addnode=89.177.238.175
addnode=78.228.73.146
addnode=208.43.73.214
addnode=86.141.187.202

# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=all
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=Rage19420
rpcpassword=x
rpcport=8108
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Mining
gen=0

and my miner:

Code:



Code:


cgminer -o stratum+http://127.0.0.1:8108 -u Rage19420 -p x


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ive seemed to hit a wall trying to solomine me some nut. Any insight would be much appreciated.
> 
> Here's what im getting:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my Nutcoin.conf
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> addnode=192.99.4.55:9508
> addnode=91.121.5.68:9508
> addnode=192.99.4.55
> addnode=91.121.5.68
> addnode=74.139.169.180
> addnode=89.177.238.175
> addnode=78.228.73.146
> addnode=208.43.73.214
> addnode=86.141.187.202
> 
> # Enable RPC
> rpcallowip=all
> daemon=1
> server=1
> listen=1
> 
> # RPC information
> rpcuser=Rage19420
> rpcpassword=x
> rpcport=8108
> rpcconnect=127.0.0.1
> 
> # Mining
> gen=0
> 
> and my miner:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer -o stratum+http://127.0.0.1:8108 -u Rage19420 -p x


Nutcoin-qt is open when you're trying to mine with these settings, right?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Nutcoin-qt is open when you're trying to mine with these settings, right?


Yes it is.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yes it is.


Try using port 9507, see if that makes a difference. Be sure to change it in the cgminer config as well as the Nutcoin config.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Try using port 9507, see if that makes a difference. Be sure to change it in the cgminer config as well as the Nutcoin config.


Still nothing. Strange indeed.

I just went back to a pool and got > 1mill overnight so not too bad i guess.

Still would like to know why/how its not working for reference when solomining other coins. Was successfull solomining MAX back on launch but haven't since then.


----------



## inedenimadam

I too, am trying to get solo mining working...and no dice.
*ITS ALIVE!!!!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ive seemed to hit a wall trying to solomine me some nut. Any insight would be much appreciated.
> 
> Here's what im getting:


try this:

**note that you will get a long-poll error, I dont know what it is about, but I have my first immature balance from mining in my wallet, so I assume it can be ignored.**

config

Code:



Code:


addnode=192.99.4.55:9508
addnode=91.121.5.68:9508
addnode=192.99.4.55
addnode=91.121.5.68
addnode=74.139.169.180
addnode=89.177.238.175
addnode=78.228.73.146
addnode=208.43.73.214
addnode=86.141.187.202

# Enable RPC
rpcallowip=*
daemon=1
server=1
listen=1

# RPC information
rpcuser=Rage19420
rpcpassword=x
rpcconnect=127.0.0.1

# Mining
gen=0

miner

Code:



Code:


cgminer --scrypt-o http://127.0.0.1:8108 -u Rage19420 -p x


----------



## dmfree88

If you add a second pool it will long poll through the backup pool


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> If you add a second pool it will long poll through the backup pool


Does this in some way benefit us? I am confused as to what long polling even is!

Edit to add:
I see that adding a second pool like bitember connects me with LP, and I am seeing block change detection via bitember.

and I still have no idea what that means.


----------



## dmfree88

Basically you get block notifications from the pool instead of ur wallet. Seems to work better as far as stalerate (less orphans).

"Long polling is a method used by some Bitcoin pools by which notifications are sent to all miners when a valid block has been generated and added to the blockchain. This serves the purpose of stopping work on the old block and beginning to work on a fresh block, thus reducing the production of stale shares."


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> If you add a second pool it will long poll through the backup pool
> 
> 
> 
> Does this in some way benefit us? I am confused as to what long polling even is!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Basically you get block notifications from the pool instead of ur wallet. Seems to work better as far as stalerate (less orphans).
> 
> "Long polling is a method used by some Bitcoin pools by which notifications are sent to all miners when a valid block has been generated and added to the blockchain. This serves the purpose of stopping work on the old block and beginning to work on a fresh block, thus reducing the production of stale shares."


Thank you for breaking it down in layman's terms. Very easy to understand the benefit of having a 2nd pool for just long pooling.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Ive seemed to hit a wall trying to solomine me some nut. Any insight would be much appreciated.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cgminer -o stratum+http://127.0.0.1:8108 -u Rage19420 -p x


Everything is fine, but NUT is a scrypt coin so you need the "--scrypt" argument added to that line. Other than that it should work great.


----------



## inedenimadam

OK, serious question here about nutcoin. On the nutcoin.com webpage, it has a suggested USD value of 0.00397. If I am doing my math right, a million nutcoins is worth 397 USD...If that is what the true market value for this coin is, then I have some river front property in Egypt that I will throw in to whoever can tell me what exchange I can sell a few at that rate.

Am I way off base here?

I am mining to hold, but shoulnd't the devs have a better handle on the reality of their coin?


----------



## dmfree88

Its based off some sort of expected hashrate im sure... if we were over 1gh/s net hash im sure it could be worth that


----------



## Halo_003

Dang, I was hoping you guys would stay off solo mining and leave me to it lol. I'm running my 580 Classified @ 990/2300MHz with a pretty well optimized config and only pulling ~330 kh/s. Don't care about power since I'm in a dorm the school pays.







Pool mining I was getting ~25k NUT/2hrs, soloing I get a block an hour or so. Up to ~5M(4M mined in the last week) so far, shooting for 30M in the next few weeks.


----------



## Roulette Run

Just a reminder to all, if the dev sticks to his schedule, the block rewards are due to be halved the first week of June. Mine these easy ones while you can.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Just a reminder to all, if the dev sticks to his schedule, the block rewards are due to be halved the first week of June. Mine these easy ones while you can.


Nice!


----------



## dmfree88

Just remember guys we are few. Our numbers may seem high and nutlaw may seem outlandish but the truth is once the masses start mining nut the price will reach nutlaw, if all of us dont dump the price







. Hold and if u do sell do it slowly to protect nut worth. Theres no reason we wont see nutlaw in our future


----------



## rcoolb2002

My miner has been crashing my system unless I start it on a fresh reboot lately. Rather annoying and keeping me from mining much.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Haven't mined anything in a while so think I'll smash NUT again for a bit


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> My miner has been crashing my system unless I start it on a fresh reboot lately. Rather annoying and keeping me from mining much.


ds

On one of my rigs, it want's to freeze up and I have to use a screwed up version or try to run two separate runs of cgminer at the same time to crash the AMD drivers, then I can start Kalroth and get about 100Kh/s more per card out of it... until it freezes up again.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am holding...and mining

Edit to add: any idea how to bring the rejects down on solo mining? These settings are rock solid for several other operations with these cards.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Just cleared 5 Million! I wonder how many Nutcoins we have here on OCN under out control lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Just cleared 5 Million! I wonder how many Nutcoins we have here on OCN under out control lol


most of 'em


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Just cleared 5 Million! I wonder how many Nutcoins we have here on OCN under out control lol


IDK, I've got about 43-44 million of them.


----------



## Halo_003

~4.2 million here.









Now if we can just keep the difficulty down so I can hit ~20-30 million that'd be great. (335kh/s.)


----------



## inedenimadam

is there a working block explorer?


----------



## knifemind

I broke 10 million yesterday, but I've slowed down a lot.. only putting 200kh/s on 1 6770 into it now.


----------



## tombom

Almost at 3 mil, waiting for my other card to come back in from RMA so I can start mining hardcore again. :3


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> is there a working block explorer?


Looks like this works: http://explorer.cryptopoolmining.com/chain/Nutcoin


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> is there a working block explorer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this works: http://explorer.cryptopoolmining.com/chain/Nutcoin
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Do solo mined coins not show up in the block chain? I cant see ANY of my mined coins in there.


----------



## dmfree88

Really? Unless you created your own fork your coins should be in the explorer. Try sending some somewhere and see if it shows up in the chain?


----------



## Halo_003

Hmm I mined 19 blocks and they just went away. I mined them and only 40k NUT (2 blocks) was showing up as immature. Nutcoin-qt crashed so I started it back up and when I did it said for about 10 seconds that 380,000 NUT immature(19 blocks worth), then it went to zero but my total didn't change from what it was BEFORE the 19 blocks extra. So I lost 19 blocks, they were just poofed away?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Hmm I mined 19 blocks and they just went away. I mined them and only 40k NUT (2 blocks) was showing up as immature. Nutcoin-qt crashed so I started it back up and when I did it said for about 10 seconds that 380,000 NUT immature(19 blocks worth), then it went to zero but my total didn't change from what it was BEFORE the 19 blocks extra. So I lost 19 blocks, they were just poofed away?


add -reindex to the end of the qt shortcut, it will double check your chain. I assume you are mining solo right?

**I think I am off of nutcoin until I can see my mined coins in a block explorer. I love the nut, but I need to see that I am actually getting my nut.


----------



## cam51037

If multiple people are having issues with the Blockchain, a forked chain could always be a possibility - especially on a smaller coin such as Nutcoin. I'll stay tuned to see what I hear in this thread though.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> If multiple people are having issues with the Blockchain, a forked chain could always be a possibility - especially on a smaller coin such as Nutcoin. I'll stay tuned to see what I hear in this thread though.


I don't know if it was forked, but I mentioned before and it might be in one of my deleted posts, I was having sever wallet problems last night. I downloaded a new wallet and installed my old wallet.dat file into it, now it works perfectly.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> If multiple people are having issues with the Blockchain, a forked chain could always be a possibility - especially on a smaller coin such as Nutcoin. I'll stay tuned to see what I hear in this thread though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it was forked, but I mentioned before and it might be in one of my deleted posts, I was having sever wallet problems last night. I downloaded a new wallet and installed my old wallet.dat file into it, now it works perfectly.
Click to expand...

I don't believe we have forked. I believe that the block explorer has been abandoned/not maintained. It stops at block 14688 on 3/13/2014, and no more blocks are reported. I could not find all my coins in the blockchain, but I successfully deposited more that what was present in the broken blockchain to Allcoin, and back to my wallet again (it ate some nut, but whatever...I feel better about my nuts). Also could not find any of my Allcoin transactions in the busted block explorer

We need to get that bounty wallet to work on a working block explorer.
Anybody willing to confirm this by checking any transaction made AFTER 3/13?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I don't believe we have forked. I believe that the block explorer has been abandoned/not maintained. It stops at block 14688 on 3/13/2014, and no more blocks are reported. I could not find all my coins in the blockchain, but I successfully deposited more that what was present in the broken blockchain to Allcoin, and back to my wallet again (it ate some nut, but whatever...I feel better about my nuts). Also could not find any of my Allcoin transactions in the busted block explorer
> 
> We need to get that bounty wallet to work on a working block explorer.
> Anybody willing to confirm this by checking any transaction made AFTER 3/13?


I will PM the dev to see if I can get a response out of him in regards to the problem.

***EDIT***

Done


----------



## tuffy12345

Just started mining again today for S&Gs since cleverminer has basically destroyed altcoinz. Already the #2 behind you, Roulette


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> Just started mining again today for S&Gs since cleverminer has basically destroyed altcoinz. Already the #2 behind you, Roulette


What pool are you mining from? Are you xxOm3g4? At first I thought you were behind me on the Top 25 Blockfinders list, but that person hasn't mined since before I passed them. I'm closing in on 42 million Nutcoins in my wallet, but I've given about 7 million away in the last few days and have another 3 million in each of my kid's wallets for a total of close to 48 million Nutcoins in my/my kid's wallets. Now I'm trying to find ways to promote the coin.

I do, but I don't like seeing that difficulty rising. I like it, because that means we're gaining interest, but I don't, because when I caught it in the upper teens the other day, I was busting some nuts. I see a very noticeable difference in the speed that coins are being accumulated using the same hashing power.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I will PM the dev to see if I can get a response out of him in regards to the problem.
> 
> ***EDIT***
> 
> Done


Thank you.


----------



## dmfree88

I heard a story in the nutcoin irc that south korea in the past had a similar to facebook type website that was really famous that had a form of online currency called acorns? I cant remember the whole story ill check the irc log and see exactly what it was called but i need to find that guy. I think we need to start a publicity post in the south korean bitcointalk forum. Maybe something like "remember getting acorns at fakebook? Time for nutcoin". I think this would do well especially with the anticipation of the next episode. Would need someone who speaks korean to write a well published statement listing basically all information about nut with pools etc.

edit:

.:nutcat:. I think nutcoin had a lot of potential.

.:nutcat:. Especially in South Korea

.....

.:nutcat:. 10 years ago, cyworld.com was very popular in Korea. cyworld.com is social services such as facebook. Users create personal pages and decorate own page with stickers and background music. Stickers and background music can buy to cyber money.(korean expression) cyworld.com's cyber money called acorn(in korean, 도토리=dotori)

.:nutcat:. Acorn's popularity was awesome. sensational!!

.:nutcat:. my english is bad...







so... more infomation in wiki -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyworld

Just need to find this fellow or someone willing to setup a korean post and try to collect some people. Should really do something similar in all countries but for now South Korea would be a great start







.


----------



## Eggy88

How long time does Bitember use to Confirm the balance on Nutcoin? I just switched one of the rigs over to NUT for some hours (~2.2Mhs) and ATM i'm sitting @ 90.000 NUT after 20 Min of mining, none of those 90k has been confirmed.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> How long time does Bitember use to Confirm the balance on Nutcoin? I just switched one of the rigs over to NUT for some hours (~2.2Mhs) and ATM i'm sitting @ 90.000 NUT after 20 Min of mining, none of those 90k has been confirmed.


It might take 30-45 minutes before you start seeing confirmed coins, but I've had zero problems with bitember and by far I've mined more Nutcoin there than anybody else.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It might take 30-45 minutes before you start seeing confirmed coins, but I've had zero problems with bitember and by far I've mined more Nutcoin there than anybody else.


Ok, we'll see in 10-20 min time.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ok, we'll see in 10-20 min time.


As long as you keep piling up unconfirmed coins, they will begin paying out at the same rate you are putting in. It will, but if you read at the bottom of the page, I think it tells you that block rewards are paid out after 120 confirms, so that is what is happening with your coins right now. A similar thing will happen when they are paid to your wallet, they will sit as unconfirmed for a short time, then they will confirm and be fully credited to you. How quickly coins are actually sent to your wallet from confirmed coins will depend upon where you have the pool pays out will be according to what you have set in the settings, but it is recommended to go no higher than 25,000 and based upon your hash power, you might want to go much lower to get your coins to your wallet, pools and exchange wallets are not safe places to just leave you coins laying and I apologize if you already know all this stuff, but we might have somebody reading that can learn.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> As long as you keep piling up unconfirmed coins, they will begin paying out at the same rate you are putting in. It will, but if you read at the bottom of the page, I think it tells you that block rewards are paid out after 120 confirms, so that is what is happening with your coins right now. A similar thing will happen when they are paid to your wallet, they will sit as unconfirmed for a short time, then they will confirm and be fully credited to you. How quickly coins are actually sent to your wallet from confirmed coins will depend upon where you have the pool pays out will be according to what you have set in the settings, but it is recommended to go no higher than 25,000 and based upon your hash power, you might want to go much lower to get your coins to your wallet, pools and exchange wallets are not safe places to just leave you coins laying and I apologize if you already know all this stuff, but we might have somebody reading that can learn.


Know all this, but looks like there might be something wrong with the pool. Never saw more then 25-30k unconfirmed when i mined @ cryptopoolmining, but ATM i've been mining for 51 min, have 200k as unconfirmed and not a single NUT confirmed. Autopayout is set to 10k.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Know all this, but looks like there might be something wrong with the pool. Never saw more then 25-30k unconfirmed when i mined @ cryptopoolmining, but ATM i've been mining for 51 min, have 200k as unconfirmed and not a single NUT confirmed. Autopayout is set to 10k.


I will put some of my hash back over there, but I can tell you that it was working as recently as last night and all of my unconfirmed coins have confirmed.

I just switched two of my cards back on there, we'll see what happens.

I'm already collecting unconfirmed coins. I don't know if this may or may not have anything to do with it, but somebody reported that there was a blockchain problem and I PM'd the dev last night to make sure he was aware of the problem and he might be working on it. If that is the case, I think that it might interrupt confirmations. I don't know enough about the inner workings of all this to make an intelligent comment about this, but the coins in the unconfirm bin as I call it have been credited to you and should come through once a problem was resolved.

Looking at my transaction history, I can tell you my last confirmed action came at 13:07:25 and I assume that to be GMT today and coins were last credited to my wallet at 9:07 Eastern U.S. time this morning, just about two hours ago.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I will put some of my hash back over there, but I can tell you that it was working as recently as last night and all of my unconfirmed coins have confirmed.


Ok, They say ~ 1 Hour to confirm @ the IRC chat so will give it another 30min to see. Might be that the jump in total hashing power resulted in a little increase in Confirming time. The pool sits @ 6Mh's now, and 2.2 Mhs of those are mine.

Edit: There we go, 10k has been confirmed now so. Only 230k left


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Ok, They say ~ 1 Hour to confirm @ the IRC chat so will give it another 30min to see. Might be that the jump in total hashing power resulted in a little increase in Confirming time. The pool sits @ 6Mh's now, and 2.2 Mhs of those are mine.
> 
> Edit: There we go, 10k has been confirmed now so. Only 230k left


Great, I'm glad you got it figured out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Any word from the dev on the block explorer?

Mining all these other coins is nowhere near as fun as soloing nut. And I am hesistant to pull my hash back until I can see them in an explorer.

Can anybody find any of their coins mined/or otherwise transactioned in the block explorer after 3/13/14 ?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Any word from the dev on the block explorer?
> 
> Mining all these other coins is nowhere near as fun as soloing nut. And I am hesistant to pull my hash back until I can see them in an explorer.
> 
> Can anybody find any of their coins mined/or otherwise transactioned in the block explorer after 3/13/14 ?


This has listings right up until today: http://explorer.cryptopoolmining.com/chain/Nutcoin


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Any word from the dev on the block explorer?
> 
> Mining all these other coins is nowhere near as fun as soloing nut. And I am hesistant to pull my hash back until I can see them in an explorer.
> 
> Can anybody find any of their coins mined/or otherwise transactioned in the block explorer after 3/13/14 ?
> 
> 
> 
> This has listings right up until today: http://explorer.cryptopoolmining.com/chain/Nutcoin
Click to expand...

Well heck! its working again...and my mined coins are able to be searched. Time to put some hash on my nuts.

Edit to add: big jump in difficulty, going to start pool mining for a while. So much for easy coins!


----------



## Halo_003

Thoughts on solo vs. pool mining right now?


----------



## dmfree88

Meh its all about luck. During difficulty increases its generally best to be with a pool. Not a big difference either way though when solo blocks are less then 1 day apart its generally gonna be fairly unaffected


----------



## lacrossewacker

I don't know what you all see in this.....but I'm mining it because you all sound convinced


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I don't know what you all see in this.....but I'm mining it because you all sound convinced


Its a long game coin. Maybe one day it will be worth $1.00 a coin (2018?) or maybe it will be worth nothing. Mine it, put most on a paper wallet, and take the rest to market to make a showing.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Are they gonna tax my nuts?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Are they gonna tax my nuts?


Thank you! I got a great laugh.


----------



## dmfree88

Mining nuts currently worth even more. Cant currently be taxed due to current un established worth. All you would have to worry about is future capital gains. Which is less costly then say mining btc paying the taxes on whats mined and the capital gains from price increases (or still paying taxes at current mined price even if the price goes down). Should slow down the market for btc but go up in price more steadily i would hope. Just my thoughts on this crazy tax info released recently


----------



## Roulette Run

To any body mining the Bitember pool, they've been suffering DDoS attacks and they've taken the front end down to work on it, but mining and payouts are continuing normally. I was in touch with the dev's on their IRC chat and asked them what was going on.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> To any body mining the Bitember pool, they've been suffering DDoS attacks and they've taken the front end down to work on it, but mining and payouts are continuing normally. I was in touch with the dev's on their IRC chat and asked them what was going on.


thanks for that insight. What's the point of DDOS'ing that pool. There's like 10 of us in there lol


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

All that I think about after hearing this coin is the Nut Job movie...


----------



## dmfree88

FREAKING TOMORROW. Cant wait







. Maybe they will offer like ps4 and gaming consoles to instantly blow up nut







. who knows. Im excited to see what happens. Last chance to get a nut before the hype







.

off-topic (ish). I wanted to share a strange story with you guys. I went on this haunted tour thing in downtown Salem, Or. Learned a bunch of crazy crap about the city and bad things that we did as people xD. But one thing I learned was about free masons and that is they have locations across the USA that have a shop on 4 corners that are the exact same type of shop with masonic symbols. Supposedly free masons arent around anymore right? Or not meeting up of whatever.. Anyways to this day there is still 4 floral shops on 4 corners of downtown salem. They have been rebuilt and still have the SAME symbols on all of them. Currently one is under construction but they left the symbols and i swear if a floral shop pops up on that corner im gonna laugh. But i thought it was pretty crazy seeing the compass and square and these weird floral shops (why would 4 floral shops on the same block still be running to this day? nobody goes in them... nobody...). I like conspiracy theories







. Anyways im heading to work take care all







.


----------



## Roulette Run

It figures... the new episode is supposed to come out today and bitcointalk.org is off line.







Must be an April Fool's joke.


----------



## mickeykool

bitcointalk.org nut is up. We have all day to see if anything happens.


----------



## Roulette Run

As of yet, the official release of Nutcoin's 4th episode has not come out, but I've been doing some investigating and calculating and I would invite you guys to check out my last two posts along with the posts in between mine on the official thread: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new


----------



## Rage19420

Very interesting indeed!


----------



## BBEG

Just downloading everything to get started on *cudamining* nuts with my GTX 680. Put simply, I can't get the .bat file to work. I've watched this video, set up the bat file exactly the same, and what I get is a very brief window popping up before it shuts itself down. Running as admin changes nothing. Currently text in bat file is as follows:

cudaminer.exe --no-autotune -d 0 -I 24x3 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -O workernameassword

Thoughts?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Just downloading everything to get started on *cudamining* nuts with my GTX 680. Put simply, I can't get the .bat file to work. I've watched this video, set up the bat file exactly the same, and what I get is a very brief window popping up before it shuts itself down. Running as admin changes nothing. Currently text in bat file is as follows:
> 
> cudaminer.exe --no-autotune -d 0 -I 24x3 -m 0 -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -O workernameassword
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't know about cryptopoolmining, but you can give this a try, just put your username and password in place, then make any additional changes one at a time once you get connected: cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://nut.bitember.com:3336 -u username.miner -p password

Now I see that you're missing the "-a scrypt" designator, I'd be willing to bet that is where your problem is.


----------



## inedenimadam

No news yet?


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> As of yet, the official release of Nutcoin's 4th episode has not come out, but I've been doing some investigating and calculating and I would invite you guys to check out my last two posts along with the posts in between mine on the official thread: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new


Im trying to find info on NUT on the KWANKO site but cannot find it. Am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> As of yet, the official release of Nutcoin's 4th episode has not come out, but I've been doing some investigating and calculating and I would invite you guys to check out my last two posts along with the posts in between mine on the official thread: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.new#new
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to find info on NUT on the KWANKO site but cannot find it. Am i looking in the wrong place?
Click to expand...

I found absolutely zero on that website as well. I dont know what the relationship between nut and kwanko is, but I am glad to see some sort of corporate affiliation.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I found absolutely zero on that website as well. I dont know what the relationship between nut and kwanko is, but I am glad to see some sort of corporate affiliation.


It's my belief that what they are doing is trying to get some sort of specified number of coins out there and in position so to speak before it is kind of unveiled and actively promoted. A kind of here it is and there's already billions of them out there amongst you already and we've got this list of vendors that are willing to accept them as payment kind of thing. That's my suspicion and my hopes as to what might be taking place.


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> I don't know about cryptopoolmining, but you can give this a try, just put your username and password in place, then make any additional changes one at a time once you get connected: cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://nut.bitember.com:3336 -u username.miner -p password
> 
> Now I see that you're missing the "-a scrypt" designator, I'd be willing to bet that is where your problem is.


New string is as follows:

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u username.minername -p minerpassword

Still nothing. Window pops up for a millisecond and is gone.


----------



## rcoolb2002

So does anyone want my Nuts yet?

This name is so much fun!


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> So does anyone want my Nuts yet?
> 
> This name is so much fun!


What makes you think your NUT's are better then mine eh?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> New string is as follows:
> 
> cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u username.minername -p minerpassword
> 
> Still nothing. Window pops up for a millisecond and is gone.


I went and set up an account on cryptopool, I then used this command line in my cudaminer and it ran just fine:

cudaminer.exe -a scrypt -o stratum+tcp://pool1.cryptopoolmining.com:4488 -u RouletteRun.1st -p one

I cut and pasted it directly out of my cudaminer. I think I would try a new download of cudaminer, something might be corrupted in there, because unless you're messing up your username.minername or password, I don't see a problem. You did go setup your worker/miner name and worker password with the pool? I don't mean to get too simplistic here, but I don't know your experience level and I apologize if it seems I'm asking really simple and basic stuff. I just don't know where else to look, your .bat file looks fine from what I see.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> So does anyone want my Nuts yet?
> 
> This name is so much fun!


No but I want that Schitt in your avatar still.

Getting me some Bifrost lovin' for my 2ch rig once I clear out some of my "audio closet" - to reduce some of the looks I'm likely to get if I order more gear while having a small room full of stuff I'm not even using.









And on the NUT front... I helped some NUT holders exit the building... don't know if I feel generous or greedy about that... but 100M here I come (now over 68M with that buy). I would love for Routette Run's speculation to be true - but I seriously doubt that any major company is going to start accepting NUT _as payment_ any time soon. However, there are lots of other options that I could see unfolding.

After all there are tons of large companies that already have "rewards points" in one form or another and I could see marketing NUT to them under those circumstances. Kinda like with my Citibank card... though I still haven't figured out what to actually get with them. Not like I need another TV around my house. Too bad they don't have any 4K monitors on there.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> After all there are tons of large companies that already have "rewards points" in one form or another and I could see marketing NUT to them under those circumstances. Kinda like with my Citibank card... though I still haven't figured out what to actually get with them. Not like I need another TV around my house. Too bad they don't have any 4K monitors on there.


Last time I checked into the BlackCoin ANN thread (a few days ago) over on bitcointalk, they were talking about making a BlackCoin credit card.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Last time I checked into the BlackCoin ANN thread (a few days ago) over on bitcointalk, they were talking about making a BlackCoin credit card.


Yep... that's the plan at least - although not actually a credit card - but close enough. They're trying to get a BlackCoin Gift/Debit Card so you will be able to buy them with BC and then use them at a normal store. Going to be non re-loadable initially however, but it still should be a big step and hopefully will be the thing to push BC well over the 10K sat point.









Plus I think the buzz alone should be very good for the coin. I think that a coin like NUT (with virtually no exposure) could do something even better however - but it would require much more exchange volume. That's the real hurdle that NUT has. Although no exchange volume is good in some ways (limits dumping and manipulation) it also has the effect of pegging the coin at a very low value - because you have to convert to something else to actually _use_ it.

No matter what nutlaw might state... if you can't buy a cup of coffee with 5M of them... then they're not even worth $0.000001 ea. Let alone whatever nutlaw is currently saying.


----------



## lacrossewacker

well mining these things have definitely slowed down a lot lol


----------



## lacrossewacker

dang somebody bought the last 3 million nuts on allcoin.com and put up a .6 BTC buy for 1 sat


----------



## nova4005

I have been following this thread and mining nutcoin. I have over 5 million now, and just put the rest of my systems on it today and going to mine this for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I have been following this thread and mining nutcoin. I have over 5 million now, and just put the rest of my systems on it today and going to mine this for a while and see what happens.


It's beginning to show some real potential, make sure you check out the official thread over on https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.0. We're always glad to see newcomers. Although, if you've got 5 million, you're not exactly a newcomer.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> dang somebody bought the last 3 million nuts on allcoin.com and put up a .6 BTC buy for 1 sat


I just did that at allcrypt.







Dunno who else has the same thought though - that one wasn't mine.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> It's beginning to show some real potential, make sure you check out the official thread over on https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=397938.0. We're always glad to see newcomers. Although, if you've got 5 million, you're not exactly a newcomer.


Thank you, I have been reading up on that thread for a few days, 91 pages is going to take a bit to read







. From everything I have read though I am excited to see what this coin can do over time.


----------



## rcoolb2002

I'm just gonna keep holding my nuts


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Bought another 5M with opens for another 7M if anyone wants to dump for 1Sat...









I'm sure not selling at that price, but I'm happy to buy them.

Also have a sale up for a few (25K) at 75K "blacktoshis" as well as buys at much lower values in the BC market.









Naturally I feel more confident in BC than NUT - especially in the short-term (actually feel more confident in BC than BTC, but this isn't the thread for that). Figure I needed to spread the love.

Depending on the volume... I might fill some orders at a loss from time to time just to get either coin in more hands than it's currently held by.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiGiCiDAL*
> 
> Bought another 5M with opens for another 7M if anyone wants to dump for 1Sat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure not selling at that price, but I'm happy to buy them.
> 
> Also have a sale up for a few (25K) at 75K "blacktoshis" as well as buys at much lower values in the BC market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I feel more confident in BC than NUT - especially in the short-term (actually feel more confident in BC than BTC, but this isn't the thread for that). Figure I needed to spread the love.
> 
> Depending on the volume... I might fill some orders at a loss from time to time just to get either coin in more hands than it's currently held by.


nice! thanks for the play-by-play, it's good insight for inexperienced folks such as myself.


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> nice! thanks for the play-by-play, it's good insight for inexperienced folks such as myself.


I don't know if I'd call myself 'experienced' or just 'pretty lucky' - I think counting on almost anything in the crypto currency markets is mostly just dumb luck... but the rest comes down to serious due diligence as far as considering which coins are technically superior, which ones are _socially_ superior, and which ones are just the 'special of the day'.

So far I've been an early adopter in:
BTC
LTC
DOGE
BC
MINT
(And *NUT* obviously







)

And an early 'quitter' of:
MINT
UTC
POT
DOGE
LTC

The reasons this has worked out well for me (not fantastically in comparison to some, but still very well) was about half luck and the other half just research. Of course if there was such a thing as a 'third half' I'd say that's simply never expecting to make _anything_ off of any of it is that part. Things are much different for those miners that have to try to make a monthly income from coins, and for those that have the sack to throw investment money into cryptos. Although I've made some gains mining - they've always been minimal as opposed to just accumulating and holding long-term, or trading on exchange volatility.

For that the luck and research are critical above everything else. BTC/LTC were safe bets simply because they were all there was at the time, and on the BTC side I was early enough to mine some and just forget about them (because at the time they were worth only a few dollars). DOGE was also a safe bet simply because there was so much social hype - despite the coin itself bringing nothing new to the table at all. NUT is my one really big gamble - and one that I almost didn't take at all. When I was researching the coin I didn't see anything 'wrong' with it - but I didn't see anything 'right' with it either really. However, community goes a long way and the fact that the community of NUT holders is (generally at least) more patient, committed, and supportive of the coin and it's future tells me that it's unlikely to be completely worthless down the road - how far 'north' of worthless it gets is anyone's guess however.


----------



## nova4005

33M nuts today!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> 33M nuts today!


Congratulations, either you've been at it a while now or you've got some serious hashing power.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> Congratulations, either you've been at it a while now or you've got some serious hashing power.


I have my 6mh/s on it now definitely not a lot, I would love to have about 5 times that. My plan is to at least build up 50M to hold onto. I don't know though 100M sounds pretty good too though!


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

The first time I ever tried mining was last night for Nutcoin.... and I have to say that I did not realize how crazily ADDICTING this stuff is!

I was so jacked that I added my old 6870 along with my 7950 to mine together. I did get a bit of artifacting with my 7950 at ~71F on stock speeds which I didn't like so looks like I will have to let my boys take breaks every now and then.

But I mined all night last night and ended up getting ~175,000 nut on my first night so I am happy! Gonna keep grinding at it. Now to wait 4 years when they are projected to become ~$1 per nut....


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> The first time I ever tried mining was last night for Nutcoin.... and I have to say that I did not realize how crazily ADDICTING this stuff is!
> 
> I was so jacked that I added my old 6870 along with my 7950 to mine together. I did get a bit of artifacting with my 7950 at ~71F on stock speeds which I didn't like so looks like I will have to let my boys take breaks every now and then.
> 
> But I mined all night last night and ended up getting ~175,000 nut on my first night so I am happy! Gonna keep grinding at it. Now to wait 4 years when they are projected to become ~$1 per nut....


Welcome to Nutcoin and the world of cryptos. Stay in touch and let us know how it's going.


----------



## dmfree88

anyone using cudaminer or feel like using a nice web interface to setup your rigs i highly recommend this site:

www.miningrigrentals.com

gives failover for cudaminer (currently unavailable through cudaminer directly)

Also is a rental site so its worth putting your rig up for rent for more then its worth.. never know what might happen







. Fun way to earn btc without doing any trading and also still mine what you want to mine. I mostly use it for rig monitoring and easy switch of pool settings


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

How many hours per day do you guys mine and what does your electric bill look like?


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> How many hours per day do you guys mine and what does your electric bill look like?


Everybody's electric bill is different, it depends upon your equipment, what coin you are mining whether it be scrypt, scrypt N, vert, X-11 or some other type of coin. It will also depend on what your electric company charges for electricity. You can go to CoinWarz.com, input your information and it will calculate what your rig should be costing you per day to run.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

You da man, Roulette Run!


----------



## Roulette Run

We need everybody who is interested in Nutcoin to give it your vote, this could be very big for Nutcoin if we could get it accepted: https://www.coinpayments.net/vote


----------



## knifemind

Voted. I'd ask my friends to vote, but I don't have any.







I did break 17M Nuts today, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> How many hours per day do you guys mine and what does your electric bill look like?


I mine all day, most days. (probably 20-25 days per month. ) I'm a casual miner, with no dedicated mining equipment, but my last bill was $58. From everything I have seen it looks like where I am I have some of the lowest power costs around.....

(all residential services, see rate schedule for criteria)
Basic Charge (Single Phase Service): $22.13/mo.
Basic Charge (Three Phase Service): $41.83/mo.
Energy Charge: 5.714 cents/kWh (for first 600 kWh/mo.)
7.028 cents/kWh (for 601-3,500 kWh/mo.)
10.261 cents/kWh (for 3,501 and over kWh/mo.)
No Demand Charge

Maybe I ought to have a farm?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Voted. I'd ask my friends to vote, but I don't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did break 17M Nuts today, though.
> I mine all day, most days. (probably 20-25 days per month. ) I'm a casual miner, with no dedicated mining equipment, but my last bill was $58. From everything I have seen it looks like where I am I have some of the lowest power costs around.....
> 
> (all residential services, see rate schedule for criteria)
> Basic Charge (Single Phase Service): $22.13/mo.
> Basic Charge (Three Phase Service): $41.83/mo.
> Energy Charge: 5.714 cents/kWh (for first 600 kWh/mo.)
> 7.028 cents/kWh (for 601-3,500 kWh/mo.)
> 10.261 cents/kWh (for 3,501 and over kWh/mo.)
> No Demand Charge
> 
> Maybe I ought to have a farm?


If I was living in a bigger place, and had more money to spend on equipment, I would've made a farm months ago. My electricity is dirt cheap. $0.0314 / kWh (summer months - $0.0214 non-summer months). Unfortunately, I don't have money for a farm, nor do I have the electrical capacity.

The place I'm renting is tiny at only 600 sq.ft (due to no money) and only has 2 circuits, both on lame 15A breakers. And I found out yesterday my place is wired kinda funny. It's two rooms basically, and the wall in the middle is combined on the same breaker with my bedroom (like 4 or 5 outlets). The wall in the middle meets in the kitchen, where I would plug a microwave in. My bedroom holds my window AC unit. I have to run an extension cord just to use my microwave whenever I want.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So uh, anything exciting happened yet?


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Still nothing but yawns... although someone passed the 9 figure mark recently.









I figure this coin has a 90% chance of not turning into anything,
about a 9% chance of being a sleeper that eventually hits 5-10Sats in regular exchange...

But that 1% chance it does a DOGE somewhere down the road... keeps me throwing pocket change and partial hashrate at it still.

There's something to be said about a coin that's so stable... even if it is because it trades at 1 sat with next to no volume.








(Plus I still like the community it's built up around itself... calm, quiet, and not demadning 100% gains day after day.)

On the other hand... I think the distribution will be horrible if it suddenly gets on people's radar...

There's probably fewer than 100 of us that have held everything since the beginning... and a bunch that potentially won't be able to find their wallets if/when it does. Then again, I'll be happy to supply the late-comers with a few million of mine.


----------



## Rage19420

Sunday is Nut mining day. Need bigger nuts!


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Sunday is Nut mining day. Need bigger nuts!


I'm mining a few more right now myself.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Just voting on Mintpal daily


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Just voting on Mintpal daily


I've been voting for a very long time, I don't expect to get it listed any time soon, but I just want them to know that we're alive and kicking.


----------



## Curleyyy

Is there a way to have multiple currencies in one wallet? I've been mining for the last two weeks, just testing things and seeing different coins, and I've got a bit in about six or seven different coins, and I was wondering if there's a way to get them all in one place? I don't like the idea of having 10+ software installations.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Is there a way to have multiple currencies in one wallet? I've been mining for the last two weeks, just testing things and seeing different coins, and I've got a bit in about six or seven different coins, and I was wondering if there's a way to get them all in one place? I don't like the idea of having 10+ software installations.


No, I'm afraid not. I've got about 20 different wallets on my machine. However, if you have a cloud storage, you can save your wallet .dat file onto your cloud storage and delete any wallet you're not using and you won't lose any coins you have in your wallet, but if you delete the wallet, then you will have to download it again, remove the new .dat file and install a copy of your old .dat file in its place. This is all assuming you trust your wallet on a cloud storage. I have all of mine backed up on Microsoft's.

On another note, I topped 60 million Nutcoins last night.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> No, I'm afraid not. I've got about 20 different wallets on my machine. However, if you have a cloud storage, you can save your wallet .dat file onto your cloud storage and delete any wallet you're not using and you won't lose any coins you have in your wallet, but if you delete the wallet, then you will have to download it again, remove the new .dat file and install a copy of your old .dat file in its place. This is all assuming you trust your wallet on a cloud storage. I have all of mine backed up on Microsoft's.
> 
> On another note, I topped 60 million Nutcoins last night.


nice, I hit ~40 million and called it quits for now.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm a little confused, correct me if I'm wrong but...

Let's round up the recommended value of 1 nut to $0.0063 USD, and if I have 100k nuts, that means I just made $5.93 USD?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm a little confused, correct me if I'm wrong but...
> 
> Let's round up the recommended value of 1 nut to $0.0063 USD, and if I have 100k nuts, that means I just made $5.93 USD?


that's just the recommended value. Maybe it'll catch on one day


----------



## Curleyyy

So the actual current value is much less?

Also one other thing, I can't figure out how to get the nutcoins I just mined into the nutcoin wallet?
And is there a way to make online altcoin currency trades into btc?

Example:

cudaminer > mines your alt coin of choice > website of that altcoin shows x amount of mined coins > trade that to btc > then btc into your wallet

which would save you from having multiple wallets? i'm so confused on this wallet business, i'm also well over 100k nutcoins (with the thingy being to take out every 25k, oops)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Download the Nutcoin wallet locally on your PC. *PC Wallet*

Open it. Click on the "Receive" tab. There's an address there, copy that address. Go to your Nutcoin Pool's website, login, go to your account settings and paste your Receive tab's address under the Automatic Payout slot.

DO THIS OR YOU WILL BE MINING FOR NOTHING.

It could take 30+ minutes for you wallet to sync with the network for the first time. You don't need your wallet open at all times. That website will now know that when you reach a certain amount of coins, it'll send the coins to the address. They'll just sort of float in "limbo" until you one day decide to open up your wallet and let it sync to the network again.

For example, I just opened my Nutcoin wallet this past Monday. I hadn't done that in like 2 weeks or so. So I sat there watching it sync up with the network, catching up with time, as all of my pending coins finally came into my wallet.

Also important - VERY IMPORTANT - tell your computer to "Show hidden files/folders" then go to C:\Users\(username)\AppData\Roaming\Nutcoin\*wallet.dat*

Copy/Paste that *wallet.dat* file somewhere either on a flash drive, or somewhere on another PC, cloud storage, CD, etc...If your main PC with your wallet on it was to ever just blow up, you can launch a nutcoin wallet on another PC and replace the default wallet.dat file with your own from storage - thus preserving your identity and coins. I didn't do this on the one PC that I trusted........and that was the one PC that decided to crap its hardrive completely.....I lost 13 million nuts


----------



## Curleyyy

Thank you for that information +rep

Got it all setup, 200k nuts woohoo!

I set the automatic payout to 25000, and everything's working - correctly synced and in my wallet. Thank you for the information, worked a treat +rep.

On a side note, what are your thoughts about this?

http://clevermining.com

Automines the current "best" coin, then at the end of the day, it trades the coins in for BTC and automatically payouts to your btc wallet.
I'm thinking this would be a terrible thing as the current market price of said coin could raise in the future, which means you could lose out on gains?


----------



## dmfree88

Thats the downside to multipools no chance at large gains. I recommend pool.trademybit.com if ur gonna go multipool. At least there you can save specific coins if u want to


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Copy/Paste that *wallet.dat* file somewhere either on a flash drive, or somewhere on another PC, cloud storage, CD, etc...If your main PC with your wallet on it was to ever just blow up, you can launch a nutcoin wallet on another PC and replace the default wallet.dat file with your own from storage - thus preserving your identity and coins. I didn't do this on the one PC that I trusted........and that was the one PC that decided to crap its hardrive completely.....I lost 13 million nuts


Please listen to the voice of experience.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Download the Nutcoin wallet locally on your PC. *PC Wallet*
> 
> Open it. Click on the "Receive" tab. There's an address there, copy that address. Go to your Nutcoin Pool's website, login, go to your account settings and paste your Receive tab's address under the Automatic Payout slot.
> 
> DO THIS OR YOU WILL BE MINING FOR NOTHING.
> 
> It could take 30+ minutes for you wallet to sync with the network for the first time. You don't need your wallet open at all times. That website will now know that when you reach a certain amount of coins, it'll send the coins to the address. They'll just sort of float in "limbo" until you one day decide to open up your wallet and let it sync to the network again.
> 
> For example, I just opened my Nutcoin wallet this past Monday. I hadn't done that in like 2 weeks or so. So I sat there watching it sync up with the network, catching up with time, as all of my pending coins finally came into my wallet.
> 
> Also important - VERY IMPORTANT - tell your computer to "Show hidden files/folders" then go to C:\Users\(username)\AppData\Roaming\Nutcoin\*wallet.dat*
> 
> *Copy/Paste that wallet.dat file* somewhere either on a flash drive, or somewhere on another PC, cloud storage, CD, etc...If your main PC with your wallet on it was to ever just blow up, you can launch a nutcoin wallet on another PC and replace the default wallet.dat file with your own from storage - thus preserving your identity and coins. I didn't do this on the one PC that I trusted........and that was the one PC that decided to crap its hardrive completely.....I lost 13 million nuts


You can also go to file / backup then just point where you want to save the back up at. What i tend to do than C:\Users\(username)\AppData\Roaming\Nutcoin\ manually copying the dat file.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> You can also go to file / backup then just point where you want to save the back up at. What i tend to do than C:\Users\(username)\AppData\Roaming\Nutcoin\ manually copying the dat file.


just make sure you copy it off to a different hard drive though. I'd even say a different geographical location (which is where cloud storage helps)

I'd hate to lose thousands of dollars for not having enough backups. Hard drive could crash, and you could have lost the CD-Rom or the external hard drive could've been deleted by somebody else on accident.

Don't take chances. As Roulette said.....I have had the tough experience...lol

(though it could've been way worse if I had lost $$$$$$)


----------



## mickeykool

Yup I agree with you, have mine on a backup server and on cloud. This Nut is in for a long haul, I have stopped mining since summer is around the corner.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

I currently have roughly 2.5 million Nuts, and accomplished it in a short amount of time (I would say around a week?).

Anywho I stopped to start mining some Dogecoins cus they seem so popular. Trying to put my eggs (nuts?) in a few different baskets so to speak. Any opinions as to whether or not keep mining doge over nut please share!


----------



## Curleyyy

Aren't Doge coins really hard to mine atm 'cause the difficulty has risen a heap? It even says on most coin sites that it will take many days before you even get one.


----------



## dmfree88

Thats what a pool is for







.. if you pool together enough hash any coin can be found in a short time. Some people would never get btc or ltc without pools. Thats why nut is fun u can earn solo


----------



## dovaboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Is there a way to have multiple currencies in one wallet? I've been mining for the last two weeks, just testing things and seeing different coins, and I've got a bit in about six or seven different coins, and I was wondering if there's a way to get them all in one place? I don't like the idea of having 10+ software installations.


i have the standard wallets, max, bitshares, lite, yac, btc.

Not sure if anyone uses this still or if its respected, but i also have UFASOFT coin wallet.


----------



## dmfree88

I know we have been lacking news lately but check it out.. we got on another voting list for a very good quality site:

https://www.icurrex.com/vote

im impressed with there programming so far. Maybe it will do well and do well for nut! put your votes in!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You guys still mining?

I have a bunch in my wallet, not sure if I should abandon it or not.


----------



## Roulette Run

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You guys still mining?
> 
> I have a bunch in my wallet, not sure if I should abandon it or not.


Hang onto them, the net hash has been hanging at about 90-100Mh for two or three weeks now and it's not costing you a thing to hold onto your coins. Slowly but surely Nutcoin has been gaining some attention.


----------



## dovaboy

lets hold tight on the coins. get it voted in and hold even tighter. noooo rush to push this. i mine it in the rotation once a week or so, tomorrow is my day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I know we have been lacking news lately but check it out.. we got on another voting list for a very good quality site:
> 
> https://www.icurrex.com/vote


the news is doing fine dm, its a slow roll so i expect slo info for a time. thanks, it looks promising, i guess all of it does to me. ive been scared though of the heartbleed thing, i see they used the ssl i wonder if they fixed it since they developed the exchange over the last year or how that even works to be honest... also hearing about the mining hijacks with some of the miners has got me buggy about new places/programs n sh|t..

is there a list of all the sketchy versions of the common miners we use? sg, cg, etc


----------



## dmfree88

Not sure if theres a list of unsafe ones but i know kalroths miner to be good. Google kalroth my guide and his direct website comes up. If mining other algo i hear sphminer is good but i just havent had time lately to play around or test anything unfortunately. Ill try to come up with more info maybe at least compile a safe list.. and maybe at least a warning its not generally safe to download new miners from coins or even new wallets from new coins.. i was robbed over 700 blackcoin recently. Be careful guys!


----------



## Roulette Run

I just want to remind everybody, if the dev. (dmx374) sticks to his posted schedule, the NutCoin block rewards are due to be halved about two weeks from tomorrow. If you have any interest in getting a few while the payoff is good, now is the time.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Thanks for the update. Yeah I gave up on mining doge haha. I was getting driver crashes and didn't bother to start up again after a driver update. But looks like I'll get my cards going for a few weeks with nutcoin again.


----------



## dmfree88

With ASIC getting involved if we can get enough hype/support for nut it could easily take off. All we need is some work by the dev. May just need to force a hardfork on this one. I will see what I can do to stir up the pot







.


----------



## Halo_003

Any updates? What's the real current USD price approximately?


----------



## Kenerd

:-::::2-


----------



## dmfree88

currently not much to work with.. if the dev doesnt show up soon im going to have to pay a developer to take it over and hand it to me







. Not sure what else to do. Price is holding strong in the LTC market but we cant hold it up forever :/ need more options :/ need better support.


----------



## ivanlabrie

we should take over... it's been really profitable in the past. (let me buy some cheap coins first though







)
look at sat2, sum2 or voot.


----------



## Matt26LFC

Not mined anything in ages as got a bit bored of it lol May have to start mining these again just coz I love em







Wheres the best place to mine these now guys?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> Not mined anything in ages as got a bit bored of it lol May have to start mining these again just coz I love em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the best place to mine these now guys?


I have done some mining at thenorb.com recently and they seem pretty stable and they have a giveaway each week .


----------



## zemco999

How do we check the price for these coins? I think I have 12.5k (very very little I know, my hardware did NOT like mining lol) stashed away


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemco999*
> 
> How do we check the price for these coins? I think I have 12.5k (very very little I know, my hardware did NOT like mining lol) stashed away


it's as simple as doing the math using a "fair" price from a market

x amount of nutcoin multiplied by 0.00000001 or 0.00000002 (rock bottom price for these per btc) and then plugging the number of bitcoins you get into a bitcoin to usd calculator like preev.com


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Are these more nvidia friendly to mine? I have my triple 780s and I'm working 2 plus weeks at a time. Was thinking I could under lock my 4930k and let the 780s rip away while I am gone. Just have the wife check on the machine every day.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you're gonna do that mine monero with it...see gtx 750 ti thread.

Mining nutcoin is worthless unless you are going to do a coin revival yourself. (AWESOME avatar btw, blood 1 and 2 are my favorite FPS games of all times)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you're gonna do that mine monero with it...see gtx 750 ti thread.
> 
> Mining nutcoin is worthless unless you are going to do a coin revival yourself. (AWESOME avatar btw, blood 1 and 2 are my favorite FPS games of all times)


Think you are the first person ever to catch what my avatar is. I use it a lot. No ever knows. Mad props.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Caleb is a badass...


----------



## Prophet4NO1

First one was my favorite. And yes, Caleb is a badass.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Any news regarding Nutcoin lately?

I want to become rich!


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Any news regarding Nutcoin lately?
> 
> I want to become rich!


+1

Say we hit $1/nut... I'll be calling Ferrari the next day to get a 458. I'd also probably buy a decent condo or find a nice apartment, pay for the rest of my school and such. I'd give away all of the things I have now and start over completely. I figure this would all leave me with at least $6m cash, so I'd invest that and never NEED to work, though I would consider starting a company with some of it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nutcoin miners are nuts









You have more chances to get that buying lotto tickets.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nutcoin miners are nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more chances to get that buying lotto tickets.


Perhaps but I don't actively mine, I'm just sitting on my nuts.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Perhaps but I don't actively mine, I'm just sitting on my nuts.










lel

Works kinda like a lotto ticket...slightly better odds though.

No mining gear left or you got tired?

I got rid of most of my stuff. :/


----------



## DiGiCiDAL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Say we hit $1/nut... I'll be calling Ferrari the next day to get a 458. I'd also probably buy a decent condo or find a nice apartment, pay for the rest of my school and such. I'd give away all of the things I have now and start over completely. I figure this would all leave me with at least $6m cash, so I'd invest that and never NEED to work, though I would consider starting a company with some of it.


LOL! I can guarantee that it won't ever hit $1/nut... if coins like DRK, BC, PPC, NXT, DOGE, LTC, etc. can't get to that kind of market cap... this certainly isn't going there. (Unless we have hyperinflation... but in that case you still won't be buying a 458 because they'll cost >$2B not ~$250K). After all, BTC is struggling to hold a market cap of just slightly more than that.









However, I will make you a promise... if it even gets to $0.10 per nut (without said hyperinflation)... I will buy two and you can have one of them. That way you can just use your NUT to pay for $12K brake services and $5K tire changes. LOL.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nutcoin miners are nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have more chances to get that buying lotto tickets.


Realistically you probably don't, but it's definitely splitting hairs as far as statistics are concerned. But then again if it were just about the money - I'd have started a TV ministry, for-profit school, or some other worthless product on late-night TV.


----------



## Roulette Run

*I had a person send me the following DM on BitCoinTalk, I'm too involved in BlackCoin to get involved in this these days, but if anybody's interested, DM me and I'll make the connections for you:*

Following up ... I see that you Nutcases are missing your dev. I've forked the repos, just in case it vaporises (has been known).

Drop me a line if y'all decide to gang up and I'll lend tech support. As Jonesd observes, it's a p2p setup, the dev is merely the initiator and once the network is live, it can't be controlled by just one person.

Has anyone come up with suggestions for picking up on the OP's narrative? I wouldn't under-estimate the draw of a well-told, unfolding narrative, it's a feature that's (very valuably) unique to Nut (drop the "coin", it's unnecessary baggage) and it has huge potential to be developed into a very clear and strong brand message. Actually, if you get the orientation right, it could form the basis for the screenplay of the film --- no-one's yet considering "The Cryptocurrency Story", etc, etc, I'm sure you can fill in the details.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roulette Run*
> 
> *I had a person send me the following DM on BitCoinTalk, I'm too involved in BlackCoin to get involved in this these days, but if anybody's interested, DM me and I'll make the connections for you:*
> 
> Following up ... I see that you Nutcases are missing your dev. I've forked the repos, just in case it vaporises (has been known).
> 
> Drop me a line if y'all decide to gang up and I'll lend tech support. As Jonesd observes, it's a p2p setup, the dev is merely the initiator and once the network is live, it can't be controlled by just one person.
> 
> Has anyone come up with suggestions for picking up on the OP's narrative? I wouldn't under-estimate the draw of a well-told, unfolding narrative, it's a feature that's (very valuably) unique to Nut (drop the "coin", it's unnecessary baggage) and it has huge potential to be developed into a very clear and strong brand message. Actually, if you get the orientation right, it could form the basis for the screenplay of the film --- no-one's yet considering "The Cryptocurrency Story", etc, etc, I'm sure you can fill in the details.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Graham


I'm working on a charity project atm, but if you do a coin revival it'll be a guaranteed hit I'd say.
Good for the old timers, but can easily turn into a scam and dump scenario...up to you guys.


----------



## dovaboy

yes it would be good. and i see no reason why it couldnt get to .002 btc. look at any other coin that gets played at that price and wont ever be anything but a trade coin. I wanna see where al lthe guarntees guys on "btc wont even get to 500$ toure crazy bri" thy always wait to the backside of the hill to say "see, it wouldnt last" trying to validate something in themselves. if yo udont think this cant reach .002 btc then you havent been in long or active enough. I only been iabout a year and have seen almost everything. the worst coin pumps go way to far. this would be no different, hopefully not dumped to death Some cool tech and a team with proper movement can make it happen. would be nice to see.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovaboy*
> 
> yes it would be good. and i see no reason why it couldnt get to .002 btc. look at any other coin that gets played at that price and wont ever be anything but a trade coin. I wanna see where al lthe guarntees guys on "btc wont even get to 500$ toure crazy bri" thy always wait to the backside of the hill to say "see, it wouldnt last" trying to validate something in themselves. if yo udont think this cant reach .002 btc then you havent been in long or active enough. I only been iabout a year and have seen almost everything. the worst coin pumps go way to far. this would be no different, hopefully not dumped to death Some cool tech and a team with proper movement can make it happen. would be nice to see.


It would be no different from the other scamcoins, in that you're right.
Any coin can fly, with the right manipulators behind it...sadly.
They quickly get listed in exchanges, oddly enough (they must be asking for $$$) and get promoted to death by the usual suspects.
Guys hiding in twitter via pseudonyms, claiming to own lambos and whatnot, hyping the greedy get-rich quick type who always loses.

This is NOT what I envisioned for cryptocurrencies, hopefully this wild west bonanza won't last long, before the people lose all faith in this fad.

We don't need more penny stocks...really.

Looking forward to more transparent, trust-less solutions in the future.


----------



## dovaboy

mhmm i agree. bitbay is trying to do as youre looking for, transparent trustless. been longtime since last log in my bad.


----------



## rcoolb2002

My nuts worth a milli yet?


----------



## meckert15834

anyone here still watching nutocin or know whats going on with it?

i may try to get something going with it in the next week if it seems like enough people are still holding and are interested. . .


----------



## rcoolb2002

I still have my mil+ nuts somewhere i suppose.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

In korea they used to make wine out of infant child poop. Its getting scarcer and scarcer these days though. Does that make it a viable currency?

These digital currency fads are most interesting to watch, then fade.


----------



## dovaboy

ya still around


----------



## meckert15834

someone is really buying this coin up. im not sure if someone has a plan for it or if they are just getting in because its cheap and hoping the price will go up.

take a look at it over at allcoin.com and see what you guys think


----------



## Roulette Run

I'm still around and I check on things once-in-awhile, but I'm not too optimistic about the future. Bitcoin is showing the flaws of PoW coins and it may be fatal to even bitcoin, but that remains to be seen. Another problem Nutcoin has is the number of the coins in existence. I hate to be a doomsayer, but things don't look great as things currently stand. Having a dev. that is actually working on the coin is almost essential too. Maybe existing coins could be traded in 10:1 and convert the existing coins into a PoS coin. Endless mining to support the network seems to be a failed model.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

So in general is coin mining still popular?

Poor nutcoin


----------



## XLifted

Ironic to see Masonic sign at the head of this thread.

Yes it's our USA symbol, and yes it is Masonic.

Read between the lines what I meant.


----------

